# Geritol and Pregnancy



## hunni12

So I was talking to a friend of mine about ttc. Well she recommended me to start taking Liquid Geritol. There is an old wives tales that there is a baby in every bottle. I came home and I googled it; apparently, there has many success stories as to using this. I'm going to test it just to see how true it is. My friend also gave me her prenatal vitamins from her previous pregnancy so this is how my next two months will go. I will be using:

Liquid Geritol Complete
Prenatal Vitamins
SMEP
Hubby will be taking Zinc


I'm pretty excited to test this old wives tale for you ladies. Going to go buy my Geritol today and will start it today. I'm going into my fertile week so I might get lucky haha. I'm currently on cd10 btw. Remember I'm giving this 2-3 months :)

Also liquid geritol does not cost much, it runs for at least $10 or $11 at cvs.


----------



## keri 01

Good luck hope it works for you x


----------



## petesgirl20

My mom used to make me take liquid geritol as a child, i always complain to my mom how it tasted like i was drinking my own puke and it had a metallic tatse too and i dnt wnna scare u but, u prolly wont be able to gut the taste everyday, after my first dose wen i was younger, i always threw up after drinking it so dnt be surprised when you have to gut the taste of puke and metal everyday!!!!
good luck
ps have you looked into preseed? lots f success stories there too
dnt give up


----------



## hunni12

Yes I heard about the taste haha. I guess if its for my little one I will have to just stomach it


----------



## mmlovepink

is there a certain point during your cycle when you're supposed to stop taking geritol? i got mine in the post near ov but was scared to take it because i heard you should only take it up to ov?? is this correct?


----------



## hunni12

I believe so. I think it has been some who.take it everyday


----------



## sweetcon25

Hello, I see that you are now pregnant congrats to you. Did the geritol help at all?


----------



## Charmjoy91

hunni12 said:


> So I was talking to a friend of mine about ttc. Well she recommended me to start taking Liquid Geritol. There is an old wives tales that there is a baby in every bottle. I came home and I googled it; apparently, there has many success stories as to using this. I'm going to test it just to see how true it is. My friend also gave me her prenatal vitamins from her previous pregnancy so this is how my next two months will go. I will be using:
> 
> Liquid Geritol Complete
> Prenatal Vitamins
> SMEP
> Hubby will be taking Zinc
> 
> 
> I'm pretty excited to test this old wives tale for you ladies. Going to go buy my Geritol today and will start it today. I'm going into my fertile week so I might get lucky haha. I'm currently on cd10 btw. Remember I'm giving this 2-3 months :)
> 
> Also liquid geritol does not cost much, it runs for at least $10 or $11 at cvs.

What does SMEP stand for, Hunni?


----------



## Hopeful214

I'm curious as well did the geritol help? How often did you take it?


----------



## petesgirl20

Charmjoy91 said:


> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> So I was talking to a friend of mine about ttc. Well she recommended me to start taking Liquid Geritol. There is an old wives tales that there is a baby in every bottle. I came home and I googled it; apparently, there has many success stories as to using this. I'm going to test it just to see how true it is. My friend also gave me her prenatal vitamins from her previous pregnancy so this is how my next two months will go. I will be using:
> 
> Liquid Geritol Complete
> Prenatal Vitamins
> SMEP
> Hubby will be taking Zinc
> 
> 
> I'm pretty excited to test this old wives tale for you ladies. Going to go buy my Geritol today and will start it today. I'm going into my fertile week so I might get lucky haha. I'm currently on cd10 btw. Remember I'm giving this 2-3 months :)
> 
> Also liquid geritol does not cost much, it runs for at least $10 or $11 at cvs.
> 
> What does SMEP stand for, Hunni?Click to expand...

S- sperm
M- meets
E- egg
P- plan

If you google it you can find out the details of the regemin, its been really successful :)


----------



## petesgirl20

Hopeful214 said:


> I'm curious as well did the geritol help? How often did you take it?

I already got my BFP (not using Geritol), but OH's mom told me she got pg with OH's brother first month using it by taking the tonic form (liquid :sick: ) 2x a day, she said she took it in the morning and before she went to bed and she said about 3 weeks later she was pg....Geritol is supposed to "contain every vitamin and mineral established as essential in human nutrition," some of these vitamins you could be lacking due to stress, travel, irregular periods, etc...there are tons of success stories I would try looking into it :) I wish I would have known about it I probably would have gotten my BFP earlier :) lol


----------



## Hopeful214

Hhhmmm that is interesting!! Well i guess i'll get started on it and we'll see what happens!! FX'd idk if i could use the liquid form tho doesnt sound too pleasant...


----------



## petesgirl20

Hopeful214 said:


> Hhhmmm that is interesting!! Well i guess i'll get started on it and we'll see what happens!! FX'd idk if i could use the liquid form tho doesnt sound too pleasant...

Well the liquid form is supposed to work faster since it gets in your bloddstream faster but they both have equal success rates lol


----------



## beebuzz29

Started Geritol yesterday!!! Ill let you all know how it works!!!


----------



## Hopeful214

I'm so irritated I went to wal Mart and CVS n neither had it ugh!!


----------



## petesgirl20

Hopeful214 said:


> I'm so irritated I went to wal Mart and CVS n neither had it ugh!!

Buy online...cnt go wrong online, and if you can have it rush delivered :)


----------



## hunni12

Hi ladies, well i did turn up pregnant lol


----------



## Hopeful214

Got my box today at Kroger! Me n dh are both taking them so excited FXd


----------



## summerlove101

Bought my Geritol Complete on Friday and started taking it right away along with 800 mg of Folic Acid. We'll see if it works!


----------



## Moorebetter

The official response from the product's manufacturer says: "There is no evidence that Geritol can increase fertility and we don't make that claim. We're not sure how the rumor started, but there's no truth to it."


----------



## summerlove101

Moorebetter said:


> The official response from the product's manufacturer says: "There is no evidence that Geritol can increase fertility and we don't make that claim. We're not sure how the rumor started, but there's no truth to it."

I'm willing to give it a shot though. A really good multivitamin plus the 800 mcg of folic acid won't hurt anything! Its basically the equivalent of the prenatal I was taking except the prenatal only had 400 mcg of folic acid.


----------



## Moorebetter

gl!!!


----------



## Hopeful214

Moorebetter I read that as well but, well still see wat happens


----------



## nikkie122

I think I am going to have to try this. I see that you are now pregnant. Do you think this helped?


----------



## moose31

giving this a try IF there is a next cycle :) THANKS:thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful214

I'm trying it,as moorebetter said its a multivitamin and theres no harm in taking it...i just started taking it yesterday i should O anyday now so im excited...and if next month i get a BFN i'll keep trying =) But as for everyone else trying this method cant wait to hear success stories!! :dust: to all...


----------



## nikkie122

Hopeful214 said:


> I'm trying it,as moorebetter said its a multivitamin and theres no harm in taking it...i just started taking it yesterday i should O anyday now so im excited...and if next month i get a BFN i'll keep trying =) But as for everyone else trying this method cant wait to hear success stories!! :dust: to all...

Good luck! How is the taste? I figured it cant hurt to try as well..


----------



## Hopeful214

Well im taking the pills and not the liquid i heard it doesnt taste good!! Lol I dnt think i could stomach it but the pills dnt really have a tatse....


----------



## nikkie122

Oh I will have to get the pills then. Where did you buy them at?


----------



## hunni12

Good luck ladies, I had the pill form and it worked just as well


----------



## Charmjoy91

hunni12 said:


> Good luck ladies, I had the pill form and it worked just as well

How are you hunni12? Have u been to ur first appt yet? 
:flower:
Just checkin' seeing how ur doin'!


----------



## hunni12

Charmjoy91 said:


> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies, I had the pill form and it worked just as well
> 
> How are you hunni12? Have u been to ur first appt yet?
> :flower:
> Just checkin' seeing how ur doin'!Click to expand...

I am fine, I went to my first appointment yesterday. They did a pelvic exam and checked my uterus and gave me my prenatals. I have my dating scan next monday I will be 7 weeks and 1 day then


----------



## Hopeful214

nikkie122 said:


> Oh I will have to get the pills then. Where did you buy them at?

I bought them at Kroger (local grocery store) I called before i went to make sure they had them in stock because i tried to other places the previous day and they didnt have them...so far so good i can actually see them taking effect i told DH i think tonight is a night for success lol so wish me luck while i :sex:


----------



## nikkie122

Hopeful214 said:


> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> Oh I will have to get the pills then. Where did you buy them at?
> 
> I bought them at Kroger (local grocery store) I called before i went to make sure they had them in stock because i tried to other places the previous day and they didnt have them...so far so good i can actually see them taking effect i told DH i think tonight is a night for success lol so wish me luck while i :sex:Click to expand...

Thats great. How many days have you been taking them? Good luck! I hope this will be a BFP for you. I will have to wait to see if AF come for me and then start taking them.


----------



## Charmjoy91

hunni12 said:


> Charmjoy91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies, I had the pill form and it worked just as well
> 
> How are you hunni12? Have u been to ur first appt yet?
> :flower:
> Just checkin' seeing how ur doin'!Click to expand...
> 
> I am fine, I went to my first appointment yesterday. They did a pelvic exam and checked my uterus and gave me my prenatals. I have my dating scan next monday I will be 7 weeks and 1 day thenClick to expand...

Aww, how nice. Glad to knoe everything is goin' well! Whats a dating scan? (Ive never been preggo before) What have u been doin'? Have u been makin' any life style changes since u found out? Im 21, ur only 19? Good stuff, good stuff. We some youngstas! lol


----------



## Charmjoy91

nikkie122 said:


> Hopeful214 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> Oh I will have to get the pills then. Where did you buy them at?
> 
> I bought them at Kroger (local grocery store) I called before i went to make sure they had them in stock because i tried to other places the previous day and they didnt have them...so far so good i can actually see them taking effect i told DH i think tonight is a night for success lol so wish me luck while i :sex:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats great. How many days have you been taking them? Good luck! I hope this will be a BFP for you. I will have to wait to see if AF come for me and then start taking them.Click to expand...

Nikkie122, i love ur pic of that LOVE tatt..is it really urs? Really nice and creative, girly! :thumbup: Ima tatt lover myself, have about 7, lol glad i got that outta my system before marriage and thinkin of ttc baby! :winkwink:


----------



## nikkie122

Charmjoy91 said:


> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful214 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> Oh I will have to get the pills then. Where did you buy them at?
> 
> I bought them at Kroger (local grocery store) I called before i went to make sure they had them in stock because i tried to other places the previous day and they didnt have them...so far so good i can actually see them taking effect i told DH i think tonight is a night for success lol so wish me luck while i :sex:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats great. How many days have you been taking them? Good luck! I hope this will be a BFP for you. I will have to wait to see if AF come for me and then start taking them.Click to expand...
> 
> Nikkie122, i love ur pic of that LOVE tatt..is it really urs? Really nice and creative, girly! :thumbup: Ima tatt lover myself, have about 7, lol glad i got that outta my system before marriage and thinkin of ttc baby! :winkwink:Click to expand...


Hey, I am a tattoo lover as well. Got two tattoos within a year. This picture is the next tattoo I want. Yeah no more tattoos while TTC either!


----------



## Hopeful214

Nikkie-I've been taking them since Sunday so i took my 3rd one today my CM seems really watery...(TMI) so im thinking because of the pills im excited, well GL to you hopefully AF doesnt show! BTW I love ur tatt as well BUT i think i beat u ladies I have 15 tatts I love them!! Lol the last ones i got were portraits of my sons i got that one in March...the LOVE is cute!! Awesome idea...


----------



## nikkie122

Hopeful- Good luck to you as well. FX for you and I hope this is your month. I am staying positive. I haven't been TTC for to long so I just need to relax. Good luck! You defintely have us beat. Tattoos are fun. You should post some pics! Would love to see the tattoos.


----------



## Hopeful214

When I get a chance I sure will my laptop isnt working so i can only get on when im at wrk or thru my cell phone so when its up and running again ill be happy to post sum pics...


----------



## hunni12

Charmjoy91 said:


> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charmjoy91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies, I had the pill form and it worked just as well
> 
> How are you hunni12? Have u been to ur first appt yet?
> :flower:
> Just checkin' seeing how ur doin'!Click to expand...
> 
> I am fine, I went to my first appointment yesterday. They did a pelvic exam and checked my uterus and gave me my prenatals. I have my dating scan next monday I will be 7 weeks and 1 day thenClick to expand...
> 
> Aww, how nice. Glad to knoe everything is goin' well! Whats a dating scan? (Ive never been preggo before) What have u been doin'? Have u been makin' any life style changes since u found out? Im 21, ur only 19? Good stuff, good stuff. We some youngstas! lolClick to expand...

A dating scan will tell me exactly how far along I am. I got into a hit and run today. I was rear ended and ended up going to the hospital thank god my bean is okay


----------



## Charmjoy91

hunni12 said:


> Charmjoy91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charmjoy91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies, I had the pill form and it worked just as well
> 
> How are you hunni12? Have u been to ur first appt yet?
> :flower:
> Just checkin' seeing how ur doin'!Click to expand...
> 
> I am fine, I went to my first appointment yesterday. They did a pelvic exam and checked my uterus and gave me my prenatals. I have my dating scan next monday I will be 7 weeks and 1 day thenClick to expand...
> 
> Aww, how nice. Glad to knoe everything is goin' well! Whats a dating scan? (Ive never been preggo before) What have u been doin'? Have u been makin' any life style changes since u found out? Im 21, ur only 19? Good stuff, good stuff. We some youngstas! lolClick to expand...
> 
> A dating scan will tell me exactly how far along I am. I got into a hit and run today. I was rear ended and ended up going to the hospital thank god my bean is okayClick to expand...

Oh my! :nope: Im sorry u had to endure that, thank goodness ur ok. Tell me how ur appt for ur dating scan goes on Monday. Im on Day 9 with my CBFM, been having highs on the CBFM for 8 days , so, been using that opportunity to :sex: Now just waitin' for a peak day. :thumbup: 
Stay in good spirits, ill be back to check on u!


----------



## nikkie122

Glad your doing ok. Would love to hear how your appointment goes!!


----------



## Charmjoy91

hunni12 said:


> Charmjoy91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charmjoy91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies, I had the pill form and it worked just as well
> 
> How are you hunni12? Have u been to ur first appt yet?
> :flower:
> Just checkin' seeing how ur doin'!Click to expand...
> 
> I am fine, I went to my first appointment yesterday. They did a pelvic exam and checked my uterus and gave me my prenatals. I have my dating scan next monday I will be 7 weeks and 1 day thenClick to expand...
> 
> Aww, how nice. Glad to knoe everything is goin' well! Whats a dating scan? (Ive never been preggo before) What have u been doin'? Have u been makin' any life style changes since u found out? Im 21, ur only 19? Good stuff, good stuff. We some youngstas! lolClick to expand...
> 
> A dating scan will tell me exactly how far along I am. I got into a hit and run today. I was rear ended and ended up going to the hospital thank god my bean is okayClick to expand...

How was ur dating scan Hunni12? :flower:


----------



## Hopeful214

hows everyone doing? any testing yet?

AFM, wont be testing till sunday ill be 10DPO still early but i'll be testing everyday until i get a :bfp: or AF shows but hopefully its a :bfp: my sisterinlaw just announced on Tues shes prego shes 5 1/2 wks so yay to her!! but i wanna be next lol 

I did accidently missed taking my pill yesterday actually me and DH forgot we were just so bz and hes usually good on reminding me to take it and actually brining it to me! but today i will NOT forget...:thumbup:

:dust: to all


----------



## Charmjoy91

Hopeful214 said:


> hows everyone doing? any testing yet?
> 
> AFM, wont be testing till sunday ill be 10DPO still early but i'll be testing everyday until i get a :bfp: or AF shows but hopefully its a :bfp: my sisterinlaw just announced on Tues shes prego shes 5 1/2 wks so yay to her!! but i wanna be next lol
> 
> I did accidently missed taking my pill yesterday actually me and DH forgot we were just so bz and hes usually good on reminding me to take it and actually brining it to me! but today i will NOT forget...:thumbup:
> 
> :dust: to all

Well, congrats to the sis in law! :happydance: Now, to focus on u! Yes, ur right its ur turn, so keep prayin' & keep doin' ur routine, sounds like hubby is very supportive and ready for a LO as well, glad to hear that! FX'D to u my Love, and wish u nothin' but the best :hugs: It'll b our turn soon, i think B&B is a lucky site! (& Geritol too!)


----------



## hunni12

Hey loves. My appointment went great and I got an ultrasound :). Baby had a heartbeat of 143bpm and everything is fine. Sadly my next scan isn't till Im 12 weeks


----------



## Hopeful214

Charm- yes DH is very supportive hes anxious and excited as i am...well got bad news from sis in law the pregnancy ended today :nope:
But cant let that stop us, as supportive as ill be i wont give up jus yet... GL and lots of :dust: to us :thumbup:

Hunni- that is awesome!! :happydance:


----------



## moose31

Looks like another cycle TTC for me. I will be giving geritol a try. AF got me:wacko:


----------



## Charmjoy91

Hopeful214 said:


> Charm- yes DH is very supportive hes anxious and excited as i am...well got bad news from sis in law the pregnancy ended today :nope:
> But cant let that stop us, as supportive as ill be i wont give up jus yet... GL and lots of :dust: to us :thumbup:
> 
> Hunni- that is awesome!! :happydance:

Grr, that makes me sad :cry:. But, everything will b fine. Support her as much as she needs! Let nothing get in ur way, & soon we'll be bumpin' together! Ive got my FX'd for the both of us & ur sis in law is in my prayers. :hugs: GL Love.


----------



## Charmjoy91

hunni12 said:


> Hey loves. My appointment went great and I got an ultrasound :). Baby had a heartbeat of 143bpm and everything is fine. Sadly my next scan isn't till Im 12 weeks

Oh, Hunni! Im so happy 4 u, & u no u give me so much hope. I pray that one day im even near as lucky as u [-o&lt;. Ur ultrasound looks great, i c baby is growing! No matter how many ultrasounds I see, they r all amazin' n their own way. :happydance: Im here if u have somethin' on ur mind, & to follow ur pregnancy. Im rootin' for yah, & i no this is goin' to b the time of ur life, so embrace it! :hugs:
GL & TTYS


----------



## Charmjoy91

moose31 said:


> Looks like another cycle TTC for me. I will be giving geritol a try. AF got me:wacko:

Im sorry to hear that, Dear #-o. Hey! Alls well that ends well, right? So, now that that cycles over, bring on baby in the next, & its definitely worth tryin' somethin' new, while u can actually make a impact b4 O time again. Try the Geritol Complete. Ive chattd to quite a few gals who feel :nope: can stomach down the liquid tonic version of Geritol, and sadly end up quittin' after a week even sometimes days later. The pills work great for me, and ive already O'd accordin' to my CBFM. :happydance: Dont wanna pick somethin' u cant finish! Go for it! Ur Geritol support system is here!


----------



## hopeful cedes

Ok so i jumped on this ban wagon my husband nd i have been tryin cor a year nkw nd no luck i started geritol on may 28th my af started the next day so we will see hopefully this geritol works for me prayn that jt does


----------



## moose31

Charmjoy91 said:


> moose31 said:
> 
> 
> Looks like another cycle TTC for me. I will be giving geritol a try. AF got me:wacko:
> 
> Im sorry to hear that, Dear #-o. Hey! Alls well that ends well, right? So, now that that cycles over, bring on baby in the next, & its definitely worth tryin' somethin' new, while u can actually make a impact b4 O time again. Try the Geritol Complete. Ive chattd to quite a few gals who feel :nope: can stomach down the liquid tonic version of Geritol, and sadly end up quittin' after a week even sometimes days later. The pills work great for me, and ive already O'd accordin' to my CBFM. :happydance: Dont wanna pick somethin' u cant finish! Go for it! Ur Geritol support system is here!Click to expand...

thanks charmjoy!!! just read your signature! i am RN too in NH !!


----------



## hunni12

Thank you charm.

Has geritol worked for anyone yet?


----------



## beebuzz29

No bfp yet but I am 4-5 dpo and noticing some extreme fatigue here lately and increased appetite trying to wait til 10-11 dpo to test, honestly I think the geritol worked, I just 'know'....I just 'know I'm pregnant' :) FX'd


----------



## Charmjoy91

hunni12 said:


> Thank you charm.
> 
> Has geritol worked for anyone yet?

Not just yet, I did seem to O earlier, i was surprised as heck when my CBFM actually workd the First month, which doesnt happen often. I hope it was accurate! Im back from my Anniversary/Vacation, & i O'd during this past weekend(didnt use OPKs this month, just the CBFM)Lots and lots and lots of BD'n! Whoo! So all we can do is hope and pray i caught me a eggie![-o&lt; Lets ALL keep our Fx'D! Im prayin' for all of u as well! 
:hugs:


----------



## Charmjoy91

beebuzz29 said:


> No bfp yet but I am 4-5 dpo and noticing some extreme fatigue here lately and increased appetite trying to wait til 10-11 dpo to test, honestly I think the geritol worked, I just 'know'....I just 'know I'm pregnant' :) FX'd

Fx'D for u Beebuzz29, Follow ur intuition! I wish u the best girly, You got this! :happydance: Lets hope Geritol is as lucky as it seems!


----------



## Hopeful214

Nothing over here yet :nope: I tested yesterday morning and this morning and still :bfn:


----------



## nikkie122

Hopeful214 said:


> Nothing over here yet :nope: I tested yesterday morning and this morning and still :bfn:

I am having the same problem. 2 days late and keep getting BFN! How many days late are you?


----------



## Hopeful214

I'm not late yet im 11/12 DPO still hoping for my :bfp: soon ive been using IC waiting till after im late to use FRER....FX'd for both of us


----------



## nikkie122

Good luck!! I hope you get a BFP soon. I think I might go by an better test if I dont start in a day or two..


----------



## Hopeful214

What kind of test have u been using?


----------



## nikkie122

I have been using the dollar store tests.


----------



## sugarpi24

well i took my first dose (pill form) of Geritol Saturday night :) second dose last night. so exicted! i hope i get my BFP soon! me and DH have been trying for a year here in 7 days :(


----------



## Hopeful214

Oh ok i say go get u a FRER...


----------



## nikkie122

Yeah, I think I will to see if that makes a difference.. Hoping to find out something either way.


----------



## Hopeful214

Lots of :dust: !!


----------



## nikkie122

Thank you! I dont know what to think. Wish I could just get a BFP already..


----------



## Hopeful214

You and me both, im like i just wanna fast fwd to my :bfp: lol ive had a lil nausea today so maybe thats a good sign but nothing major...


----------



## nikkie122

Yes, that is a good sign.. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## moose31

started geritol :) I got the tonic....and i must be crazy b/c I dont mind the taste , i like grapefruit juice too which I started last cycle and have heard people hate that too....
I bought opks too CD5 today when should I start last time I did them I started CD8 but didnt get + til CD21...only have 7 sticks this time....


----------



## nikkie122

What does the liquid taste like? I thought about buying the liquid but heard it was really hard to stomach. Hope you get your BFP trying this. It seems to get a positive result. I would start the OPK's later about the 15th or so. Good luck!


----------



## moose31

LOL it reminded me of college taking shots of Jager because of the color....so threw it down like a shot..... and chased it with some juice


----------



## nikkie122

Lol that is a great idea. I will have to try it that way then.


----------



## Hopeful214

moose31 said:


> LOL it reminded me of college taking shots of Jager because of the color....so threw it down like a shot..... and chased it with some juice

LOL love the comparrison!! :thumbup: hey whatever works....


----------



## hopeful cedes

Ok so im cd6 and im tryn to figure out when should i start the smep plan my cycle this month is on a 25 day cycle ne suggestions ladies


----------



## wristwatch24

Hey ladies, new to this Geritol thread. I started taking Geritol on Sunday, which was CD 3. Hoping it brings me my BFP. I'm also taking baby Aspirin. 

The tonic tastes AWFUL, but I chase it with lots of water and reward myself with something delicious like an oreo, lol.


----------



## nikkie122

Well I started Geritol yesterday morning! Hoping it works and I get a positive!!! Really excited this month!


----------



## moose31

BFPS for everyone!!!!!!!!

:dust:

CD8 for me. choking down the geritol tonic daily still.


----------



## hunni12

good luck all


----------



## beebuzz29

First month on Geritol and Im 8 dpo today!!! Caved in and tested FMU on FRER with ULTRA FAINT BFP!!!! It came up as the urine was going across test window, clearly pink. Left it alone for 3 minutes and it was a squinter not to wrried abt it because I know its early, but I did have to use the flashlight on my phone to see it closer lol...and you can see a line when inverted!!! was doing some research after I tested for homemade ways to test for pregnancy and thought I'd try the bleach method and I also looked at some videos on youtube and it showed that it will fizzle regardless of pregnancy or not, so I tried it this AM just for fun and it did fizzle and froth but, when that fizzle and froth stopped, something else happened, it fizzled and foamed again but this time it overflowed the cup....I still have some FMU so i think I might upload a video to youtube or something since I didnt see this reaction with other videos on youtube...


----------



## moose31

beebuzz29 said:


> First month on Geritol and Im 8 dpo today!!! Caved in and tested FMU on FRER with ULTRA FAINT BFP!!!! It came up as the urine was going across test window, clearly pink. Left it alone for 3 minutes and it was a squinter not to wrried abt it because I know its early, but I did have to use the flashlight on my phone to see it closer lol...and you can see a line when inverted!!! was doing some research after I tested for homemade ways to test for pregnancy and thought I'd try the bleach method and I also looked at some videos on youtube and it showed that it will fizzle regardless of pregnancy or not, so I tried it this AM just for fun and it did fizzle and froth but, when that fizzle and froth stopped, something else happened, it fizzled and foamed again but this time it overflowed the cup....I still have some FMU so i think I might upload a video to youtube or something since I didnt see this reaction with other videos on youtube...

Post PIC!!! makes me hopeful for this cycle:happydance:


----------



## Hopeful214

Well ladies no AF or :bfp: for me yet....FX'd


----------



## beebuzz29

moose31 said:


> beebuzz29 said:
> 
> 
> First month on Geritol and Im 8 dpo today!!! Caved in and tested FMU on FRER with ULTRA FAINT BFP!!!! It came up as the urine was going across test window, clearly pink. Left it alone for 3 minutes and it was a squinter not to wrried abt it because I know its early, but I did have to use the flashlight on my phone to see it closer lol...and you can see a line when inverted!!! was doing some research after I tested for homemade ways to test for pregnancy and thought I'd try the bleach method and I also looked at some videos on youtube and it showed that it will fizzle regardless of pregnancy or not, so I tried it this AM just for fun and it did fizzle and froth but, when that fizzle and froth stopped, something else happened, it fizzled and foamed again but this time it overflowed the cup....I still have some FMU so i think I might upload a video to youtube or something since I didnt see this reaction with other videos on youtube...
> 
> Post PIC!!! makes me hopeful for this cycle:happydance:Click to expand...

I took pic of the process...when I watched youtube videos, the 1st fizz was as far as I went for them there was no 3rd grade science fair baking soda volcano affect lol
 



Attached Files:







bleach-cup_opt.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 7









pouringurine-cup.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 5









firstfizz-cup.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 3









fizz,ending-cup.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 3









sudden,second,fizz-cup.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## beebuzz29

Oh here it is overflown after the second fizz and the second fizz was FASTTTT!!!
 



Attached Files:







overflown-cup.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## nikkie122

Wow that is crazy!! Keep us updated!!


----------



## Hopeful214

Well AF just showed her ugly face on to the next cycle!!!!!!!!


----------



## thickums

OMG Ladies:rofl:

When i was about 16 the doc told my mom i needed to take a supplement. My dad went and bought me Geritol. My mom throw a fit and told him " Geritol Make you fertile".:hissy: and she didnt let me take them, through them in the trash i tell you. Well when i read this thread it brought it all back, in the middle of reading i jumped up and ran to CVS to get the pills Geritol complete. Well to my suprise:happydance: They had the Tonic:happydance:. Now i know yall said its nasty but its worth the try. The tale has been around for a long time my mom wouldnt even let me take it so Im going for it.:happydance: hopefully i get a :bfp: soon. I will keep yall posted.And good luck to the rest of you ladies baby dust to all and I hope yall get your BFP Soon:thumbup::dust:


----------



## nikkie122

Yeah a lot of people have had success with it. I agree, definetly worth a try!!


----------



## thickums

would anyone know how often you should take it onece or twice a day?


----------



## beebuzz29

I only take it once a day but I take the Pill form...


----------



## nikkie122

I am taking the pill and it says once a day!


----------



## wristwatch24

I'm taking the tonic once a day as indicated on the instructions! :)


----------



## thickums

thanks, i see you also take baby asprin so do I.


----------



## LoveMuffin84

Hi Ladies! I just joined this thread and I have never used Geritol but my Aunt did after TTC for 2 yrs she ran into an old lady who told her to try Geritol in 3 mths she was preggers with identical twins! They are now 18 and just graduated from high school last weekend. To make a long story short my husband and I have been married for 11mths our anniversary is July 17th and we want a little one so my aunt says you are 27 and will be 28 you better get to humping lol go ahead and get that Geritol it works it gave me two, so I just laughed. But here I am TTC and will start my regimen in the am! So good luck and lots of baby dust to all... LoveMuffin84


----------



## thickums

LoveMuffin84 said:


> Hi Ladies! I just joined this thread and I have never used Geritol but my Aunt did after TTC for 2 yrs she ran into an old lady who told her to try Geritol in 3 mths she was preggers with identical twins! They are now 18 and just graduated from high school last weekend. To make a long story short my husband and I have been married for 11mths our anniversary is July 17th and we want a little one so my aunt says you are 27 and will be 28 you better get to humping lol go ahead and get that Geritol it works it gave me two, so I just laughed. But here I am TTC and will start my regimen in the am! So good luck and lots of baby dust to all... LoveMuffin84

OMG dont scare me with the twin thing. When i told my mom i was starting Geritol she said "girl you gone end up with 4 of them in there". I knocked on wood.:nope:


----------



## beebuzz29

Srry I didnt update with you ladies earlier, I got called into work last night and forgot to pick up HPT's on my way home so I didnt test yet, after OH and I slept all day I just went out and bought some $ tests just to satisfy my urges lol but I went to the restroom not too long ago so I'm waiting for it to build up and I will update after I take the test later.. FX'd oh my symptoms for today are sore/sensitive bbs, mild cramps, fatigue, increased appetite, backaches, leg and hip aches, some nausea, and vivid dreams :)


----------



## hunni12

good afternoon ladies


----------



## thickums

Ladies i have 2 question?

Iv been taking Geritol the liquid:sick: Im on cd9 and the line on my opk test is are already starting to get dark. Has anyone had this to happin to them this early? I never get a line this early.

Iv been testing twice a day smu and at 1:00pm. The test I do in the morning is giving a darker line then the afternoon test. Should I just keep testing in the am and stop the pm.


----------



## nikkie122

I started taking the Geritol this month and will start the OPK's tonight so I am not very helpful to you. I know some women that end up ovulating earlier though.


----------



## LoveMuffin84

Well, ladies here is an update see when I posted the thread on June 8th I was actually already 6 days late for my cycle but I took one of those dollar tree test and it was negative so I was going try again. So, my husband bought me an EPT today the digital one and just as I thought, it said PREGNANT... so I don't have to take the geritol after all I'm so excited and sending baby dust and happiness to you all. I'm trying to make a doctors appt for tomorrow or Wednesday, this will definitely be exciting! Please pray all goes well. LoveMuffin84


----------



## nikkie122

LoveMuffin84 said:


> Well, ladies here is an update see when I posted the thread on June 8th I was actually already 6 days late for my cycle but I took one of those dollar tree test and it was negative so I was going try again. So, my husband bought me an EPT today the digital one and just as I thought, it said PREGNANT... so I don't have to take the geritol after all I'm so excited and sending baby dust and happiness to you all. I'm trying to make a doctors appt for tomorrow or Wednesday, this will definitely be exciting! Please pray all goes well. LoveMuffin84

Congrats to you! That is awesome and so exciting. Happy and Healthy 9 months!:happydance:


----------



## hopeful cedes

Ok ladies im on cd13 out of a 25d cycle and feeln alot of discomfort a lil irritable keepn my fingers crossed for my bundle of joy congrats love muffin for the rest of us mucho mas baby dust


----------



## hopeful cedes

And when i say irritable to the point my emotions are out of wack almost cried today for no reason


----------



## beebuzz29

hopeful cedes said:


> And when i say irritable to the point my emotions are out of wack almost cried today for no reason

OMG same here ysterday and today I didnt want my puppy licking me I didnt feel like playin with her, everything she did annoyed me, Oh was annoying me, I was answering him short and fast just don't want to be bothered lol and I did cry today for no reason lol but still getting BFN's :( trying to keep hope... FX'd


----------



## hopeful cedes

Im prayn for u baby dust to both of us


----------



## thickums

Today is cd11 for me and i got a postive opk this morning. Thats really early for me.


----------



## Hopeful214

Congrats lovemuffin!


----------



## samii91

hey ladies im ttc my 1st and this is cycle 6, iv been looking into geritol and now after reading this thread definately going to buy sum. with all these succes stories it must be a lucky thread! sending babydust to you all :) xx


----------



## moose31

CD 13 for me opk ALMOST positve think def by tomarrow. BD tonight anyways just in case :)


----------



## LoveMuffin84

nikkie122 said:


> LoveMuffin84 said:
> 
> 
> Well, ladies here is an update see when I posted the thread on June 8th I was actually already 6 days late for my cycle but I took one of those dollar tree test and it was negative so I was going try again. So, my husband bought me an EPT today the digital one and just as I thought, it said PREGNANT... so I don't have to take the geritol after all I'm so excited and sending baby dust and happiness to you all. I'm trying to make a doctors appt for tomorrow or Wednesday, this will definitely be exciting! Please pray all goes well. LoveMuffin84
> 
> Congrats to you! That is awesome and so exciting. Happy and Healthy 9 months!:happydance:Click to expand...

Well I went to the doctor yesterday found out I was 5 weeks and 6 days I was on a high then got home later that afternoon and started bleeding went to ER they ran all kinds of test and I am having a miscarriage no gestational sac and hcg levels really low. So I'm losing the baby, but hey God knows best. Good luck ladies LoveMuffin84


----------



## Lika

LoveMuffin84 said:


> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveMuffin84 said:
> 
> 
> Well, ladies here is an update see when I posted the thread on June 8th I was actually already 6 days late for my cycle but I took one of those dollar tree test and it was negative so I was going try again. So, my husband bought me an EPT today the digital one and just as I thought, it said PREGNANT... so I don't have to take the geritol after all I'm so excited and sending baby dust and happiness to you all. I'm trying to make a doctors appt for tomorrow or Wednesday, this will definitely be exciting! Please pray all goes well. LoveMuffin84
> 
> Congrats to you! That is awesome and so exciting. Happy and Healthy 9 months!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I went to the doctor yesterday found out I was 5 weeks and 6 days I was on a high then got home later that afternoon and started bleeding went to ER they ran all kinds of test and I am having a miscarriage no gestational sac and hcg levels really low. So I'm losing the baby, but hey God knows best. Good luck ladies LoveMuffin84Click to expand...


Oh Love I'm so so sorry for what you are going thru :( I will keep ou in my prayers, an may god give you strength and serenity to go thru this hard time.
:hug:


----------



## moose31

:hugs: i am so sorry Lovemuffin :hugs:


----------



## nikkie122

Im so sorry! That must be really hard. Hang in there!


----------



## Hopeful214

:nope:Oh no LoveMuffin im so sorry!!:hugs::hugs::hugs: I will keep u in my prayers :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wifey1988

So sorry lovemuffin :(

started liquid geritol yesterday. taste isnt as bad as i expected


----------



## hopeful cedes

My heart goes out to u lovemuffin hang in there...ne who had to gk to the er yesterday had major crampin nd lower back pain smh hopefully the crampin was due to implantation... 11 days till testing


----------



## Praying4bump

I'm sorrty to hear that lovemuffin.I will keep you in my prayers.

Today is CD4-5. TTC# 1. I've taken geritol liquid form for the past two nights. My co-worker said it help with her first child. So, I'm hoping it works miracles for me. 

Baby Dust to ALL!!


----------



## Baybgyrl

hopeful cedes said:


> Ok so i jumped on this ban wagon my husband nd i have been tryin cor a year nkw nd no luck i started geritol on may 28th my af started the next day so we will see hopefully this geritol works for me prayn that jt does

HELLO LADIES, IM NEW HERE BUT JUST READING UP OF SOME OF YOUR COMMENTS... AND FEEL SO MUCH BETTER ABOUT SHARING WITH YOU.. I FEEL LIKE YOU ALL REALLY UNDERSTAND MY STRUGGLE... SO I STARTED ON THE GERITOL AND 3 DAYS LATER MY CYCLE STARTED ... i HAVE PCOS SO FOR ME TO HAVE ONE IS ... A BIT WIRED WHEN NORMALLY IT'S 3-4 MONTHS BEFORE I SEE ON AND I JUST CAME OFF ONE 6 WEEKS AGO... SO THIS IS REALLY GIVING ME HOPE...


----------



## hopeful cedes

Welcome babygyrl sending lots of baby dust ur way


----------



## Baybgyrl

hunni12 said:


> Hi ladies, well i did turn up pregnant lol

Hey hunni12, You give me so much hope... I know i'm late but congrats!!!:happydance: I started the Geritol about four days ago. I was just wondering did you have pcos??? I can already feel changes in my body ... as far as having more energy and wanting to do more... I'm so happy for you! I can't wait to feel what your feeling!&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;:hugs::hugs::hugs: I know you must be on :cloud9:


----------



## hunni12

I'm glad I have inspired someone and we was able to speak via inbox. I am on cloud pee a lot lol. You have to keep faith and hold on.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hi I just read through the geritol posts and will be going to the pharmacy to pick up the tablets and will keep everyone posted on my progress and hopefully my success this month!!! :dust: to all


----------



## Lika

I just took my first geritol pill tonight!!! I'm on metformin and hopefully with geritol I will have some luck :) hubs is taking zinc too :D Fxd!!!


----------



## dvm2004

You just take geritol in place of your normal multivitamin, right?


----------



## hunni12

Yep


----------



## moose31

Today is CD19, Pretty sure I am in the TWWwrap up : BD on CD5,7,10,11(x2),13,14,15,and 18. Geritol and flaxseed daily, grapefruit juice daily until CD14(didnt notice as much help with EWCM as last month) felt some cramps CD17 and 18 ? ovulation. Last cycle was 30 days but have had as long as 36days since stopping BCP (14 months ago) 


FX

calling today 1DPO!!


----------



## nikkie122

Well I am now in the TWW I believe. Going to try not to think about it. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Lika

Just popping by to wish you all good luck and :dust: your way!!! :)


----------



## saveme

Well I'm in my2ww now 6dpo but if we didnt get it this month for sure will be taking Geritol daily I've heard alot of people contribute their success due to GERITOL. So heres hoping and praying, I mean w/o God nothing is possible but what could this hurt right??? I already bought the pill form today its just waiting there if that witch shows...


----------



## hopeful cedes

I gave in nd tested today and got a BFN if af doest show ill test again after the 24 which is my expected af day


----------



## Prayingforno1

Well I wasn't able to find geritol in any near by pharmacies but took a stroll on my lunch break and found a pharmacy near my work that had the tonic and complete multivitamin tablet. I got the tabs for myself and tonic for hubby (he can't take pills-big baby). So fingers crossed that even though I am starting on CD6 I can still find a :baby: in my bottle this month


----------



## nikkih1288

Hi Ladies- I am ttc just like you all and I have been taking prenatals. Last night I went and bought my monthly supply and also picked up geritol. My question for you is do you take it with prenatals? Also do you take it all cycle or just in the beginning? Thanks for your help.


----------



## moose31

hey nikki - i am taking it all cycle long in place of prenatal, but taking additional folic acid b/c geritol does not contain it...GL!!!


----------



## nikkie122

Yeah, I take the Geritol in place of the prenatal and take folic acid as well.. Good luck! I hope this works.


----------



## nikkih1288

Hmm ok so you can't do both. Do you take it your entire cycle?


----------



## nikkie122

Yeah, I am taking it the entire cycle!


----------



## Hopeful214

Ladies i have a confession!!

I have NOT been taking geritol daily like im supposed to be doing i was but this past week ive missed a fews days because of my own personal life problems life has taken a toll on me recently and have been having too much going on that i havent been taking them BUT im trying to get back on track...
GL and :dust: to all


----------



## nikkie122

Hopeful214 said:


> Ladies i have a confession!!
> 
> I have NOT been taking geritol daily like im supposed to be doing i was but this past week ive missed a fews days because of my own personal life problems life has taken a toll on me recently and have been having too much going on that i havent been taking them BUT im trying to get back on track...
> GL and :dust: to all

I am sure it will be okay if you missed a few days. Hope things get better in your personal life and it isnt anything to serious!


----------



## Hopeful214

Nothing too serious jus LIFE lol unfortunately, but things are getting slowly but surely so hopefully i still have enough geritol in me to make a eggy stick!! Positive thinking!! :thumbup:


----------



## hunni12

Hopeful214 said:


> Ladies i have a confession!!
> 
> I have NOT been taking geritol daily like im supposed to be doing i was but this past week ive missed a fews days because of my own personal life problems life has taken a toll on me recently and have been having too much going on that i havent been taking them BUT im trying to get back on track...
> GL and :dust: to all

no worries i missed a few days out of laziness


----------



## Praying4bump

Hey Ladies!

I&#8217;m on CD 12. I started geritol tonic on CD3. I&#8217;m waiting to ovulate. I&#8217;ve been doing opk&#8217;s for the last few days just in case I ovulated early. Normally I would get a positive opk between CD 10-12 and so far nothing. My bbt are still in the pre-ovulatory numbers so we'll see. Maybe I will get a positive opk tonight or tomorrow. EWCM started on Tuesday night and I still have some today. Besides last month (short 25 day cycle), my norm is 3 days of EWCM and I would ovulate between the 3rd or 4th day. I hope this geritol is doing something great to my eggs. 

I'm definitely going to keep taking the geritol until ovulation is confirmed with my temps. But I'm not sure if I should keep taking it until BFP since it has 12% alcohol. Should I buy the pill form and switch during the second half of my cycle or should I just take prenatals?

Any advice? 

I'm wishing all of you ladies luck!!!!


----------



## hunni12

Hey ladies sorry I am rarely around if you ever have any questions just pm me:)


----------



## Praying4bump

Ok, I got a negative opk yesterday at 6:30p But I can sometimes feel the surge when it happens and around 10, I thought I felt it. I decided to test again before I went to BD because werent going to BD and it was positive, CD 12. It was still positive this morning too. My temp is still low so I think Im ovulating today or early tomorrow. So ovulation should occur between CD 13 and 14. Im still taking the geritol tonic. I will stop taking it when I have confirmed ovulation with my temps and switch to prenatals. 
Next cycle I will take the rest of the geritol tonic up until ovulation and then switch to the geritol pills.
Im keeping my fingers crossed for me and ALL of you Ladies!! Baby dust!!!


----------



## thickums

Back to the geritol drawing board for me. I didnt take it long last time, only for about 2 weeks. But Im starting the pill tomorrow then the week of ovulation i will start the tonic. Hope it works.


----------



## Praying4bump

After 4 days of the same temp, my temp spiked today. I believe I am 1 dpo. I'm going to keep taking the tonic for 2 more days just to confirm ovulation. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hopeful cedes

Wellll af showed her ugly face smh on to the next cycle


----------



## nikkie122

Well ladies, I tested early because I was have some symptoms that I dont usually have. Here is what happened.. What do you think?


----------



## fertiliciousx

oh my gosh oh my gosh oh my gosh. ssooooooo excited for you...

Congratulations Nikkie!!!! That is a :bfp:!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Another geritol BFP:thumbup:


----------



## nikkie122

Thank you so much!! This was my first month of Geritol!! It does have a baby in every bottle!


----------



## fertiliciousx

Hope you have a happy and healthy 9months dear.

Now this is the part where you spill out your all your symptoms and how you took your geritol (and other supplements)

:winkwink:


----------



## nikkih1288

Nikke congrats happy and healthy 9 months to you. 


When did you take geritol your entire cycle?


----------



## nikkie122

Thank you ladies! I started taking the Geritol on cycle day 1 with 800mg of folic acid. I also did not ovulate last cycle so I did Soy on cycle day 3 to 7.


----------



## Praying4bump

Congratulations Nikkie!!!! H & H 9mos!!

Did you take the tonic or the pill? How long did you take it for?


----------



## nikkie122

I took the pill and I started at the beginning of my cylce. So cycle day 1.


----------



## Praying4bump

nikkie122 said:


> I took the pill and I started at the beginning of my cylce. So cycle day 1.

That is awesome!! Congrats again!


----------



## beebuzz29

Srry for my abscence for the past few weeks ladies I got a bfn last month and the witch was right on time :( but I didstart geritol on cd7 and was back and forth between tonic and complete so I finally committed to the complete since its easier to stomach lol, but heres to month #2 on Geritol Complete also gonna try Green Tea everyday with cinnamon and honey (im just gonna add cinnamon and honey to the green tea and knock down my geritol and folic acid with the tea to get it all out of the way lol) but OH and I agreed to turn the ttc obsession down a few notches lol so technically were NTNP so were not gonna chart, opk, nothing, were just gonna take vitamins, and BD 3-4 times a week with Softcups :) and since ttc is soooo emotionally heartbreaking its finally HIT ME!!! Its gonna happen when its supposed to happen so I think this is just a phase in my life where I have to learn a lesson and I've learned it lol I cant control everything!!! Everything happens for a reason :) FX'd for me...gl to everyone and Congrats to all the bfp's!!!


----------



## Prayingforno1

nikkie122 said:


> Thank you so much!! This was my first month of Geritol!! It does have a baby in every bottle!

I am so happy to hear some good news on this board!!! Congrats Nikkie!!!! Hope you have a safe and wonderful 9 months.


----------



## nikkie122

Thank you!


----------



## hopeful cedes

Congrats hunn


----------



## nikkie122

Its crazy. I have taken 3 more tests. I just love seeing it. I feel like I am crazy lol..


----------



## WannaSticky1

How do you take geritol complete? The pills. I know you stop once you ovulate, but how many MGs a day?


----------



## Prayingforno1

WannaSticky1 said:


> How do you take geritol complete? The pills. I know you stop once you ovulate, but how many MGs a day?

This is my first month trying geritol but I am taking the tablets and plan on taking them the entire month


----------



## WannaSticky1

One or two a day?


----------



## nikkie122

One a day is what I took.


----------



## Prayingforno1

1 a day with a meal. I felt a bit sick my first day when I took it with light lunch.

Good luck!!


----------



## nikkie122

Yeah, I did too. I take it after I eat.


----------



## Scarlet369

Started taking Geritol tonic today CD7! Hoping that I can become one of those "baby in a bottle" success stories. I didn't read every post on here but it looked like quite a few people got theres. GL to everyone just starting taking Geritol too!


----------



## Praying4bump

Today I am 6/7 dpo. I decided to switch from the tonic to the pill form after ovualtion. Finger crossed!!!!

Good luck ladies!


----------



## nikkie122

Good luck ladies! I hope it works for you!


----------



## Praying4bump

nikkie122 said:


> Good luck ladies! I hope it works for you!

Thanks!


----------



## moose31

no baby in my bottle :wacko: AF came yesterday ....dont know if i can stoamch another cycle of geritol...


----------



## Praying4bump

moose31 said:


> no baby in my bottle :wacko: AF came yesterday ....dont know if i can stoamch another cycle of geritol...

I'm sorry to hear that. I feel the usually symptoms a week be AF shows too. I know it sucks


----------



## beebuzz29

Well ladies i kno I said I wouldnt OPK or chart or anything but I caved in and bought CB digi OPK's today no smiley today, and I reaized what I did wrong last month as far as Geritol...I was just taking it wenever I remembered not with a meal so I started taking it with meals a few days ago....wish me luck..FX'd


----------



## Prayingforno1

beebuzz29 said:


> Well ladies i kno I said I wouldnt OPK or chart or anything but I caved in and bought CB digi OPK's today no smiley today, and I reaized what I did wrong last month as far as Geritol...I was just taking it wenever I remembered not with a meal so I started taking it with meals a few days ago....wish me luck..FX'd

Good luck beebuzz29 lotsa :dust: heading your way


----------



## nikkih1288

I started geritol this month and already tons of cm. I keep thinking AF came back LOL. Fingers crossed there is a baby in my bottle :)


----------



## beebuzz29

well ladies I think im already out this month OH and I are arguing and are taking some 'space' so hes camping out at his moms for a week...which happens to the week I ovulate... :( so my only thread of hope is from the last time we BD'd which was thurs....I O thurs....so I highly doubt any of the spermies are alive ;( on to next month...I will be continueing Geritol but Im not gonna count this month as trying....gl to all and Ill keep you all updated if the unthinkable happens lol


----------



## Scarlet369

Bought the Geritol pills for OH to take now too. hoping for extra luck that way :)


----------



## Praying4bump

Well, I&#8217;m 12/13 dpo today. I&#8217;m pretty sure I&#8217;m out. I haven&#8217;t tested but I&#8217;m pretty sure I&#8217;m out. My temps are at my pre-Af stage. I was cramping so much last night that I took 2 Aleve&#8217;s. This morning the cramps stopped but I know they will be back. I was really sad :cry: about it last night but I feel better this morning. I just want AF to start already so that I can go onto next cycle.

Next cycle I plan to just take the pill every day and DH is also going to take the pills. We&#8217;ll see what happens.

Good luck ladies. Baby dust!!


----------



## beebuzz29

Im so srry AF got you Praying :hugs: keep your head up and look towards next month...I hope you feel better


----------



## beebuzz29

AFM ladies I havent gotten a smiley on CB digital O test so im thinking either they dnt wrk lol or I O'd early :/ good thing we BD'd on day 14 so i think we should be covered....Countdowntopregnancy gave 'High' intercourse timing and ive only BD'd on thurs Jun 28th and fri July 6th....lol thats weird lol but FX'D good luck ladies


----------



## Praying4bump

beebuzz29 said:


> Im so srry AF got you Praying :hugs: keep your head up and look towards next month...I hope you feel better

Thanks! I was sad a couple days ago but I pushed through it and i'm okay today. I know it will happen in time.

Good luck to you this month!!!!:thumbup: Fingers cossed on your BFP!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

hunni12 said:


> So I was talking to a friend of mine about ttc. Well she recommended me to start taking Liquid Geritol. There is an old wives tales that there is a baby in every bottle. I came home and I googled it; apparently, there has many success stories as to using this. I'm going to test it just to see how true it is. My friend also gave me her prenatal vitamins from her previous pregnancy so this is how my next two months will go. I will be using:
> 
> Liquid Geritol Complete
> Prenatal Vitamins
> SMEP
> Hubby will be taking Zinc
> 
> 
> I'm pretty excited to test this old wives tale for you ladies. Going to go buy my Geritol today and will start it today. I'm going into my fertile week so I might get lucky haha. I'm currently on cd10 btw. Remember I'm giving this 2-3 months :)
> 
> Also liquid geritol does not cost much, it runs for at least $10 or $11 at cvs.

I just bought my Geritol today! Fingers crossed. Hope it works! Someone at my work was talking about it too so i'm willing to give it a try...anything!  It looks like it worked for you!


----------



## 3gg0

I think I will have to give geritol a try as well. Is everyone taking it during their entire cycle starting on day 1?


----------



## nikkie122

I took it my entire cycle but I took the complete instead of the liquid.


----------



## 3gg0

nikkie122 said:


> I took it my entire cycle but I took the complete instead of the liquid.

Did you start in CD1 or in the middle of your cycle? I see everyone doing it differently. Did you have DH take it too?


----------



## nikkie122

I started it CD 1 and I only took it. I didn't have DH take it


----------



## RockNRollBaby

I won't be actively trying again until October, but wanted to write in here so I could save this thread haha. Planning to use this if I'm not pregnant before Octobers cycle!


----------



## Praying4bump

Hi Ladies! I'm back for round 2 of geritol. This month me and DH are both taking the pill form. I'm also taking fish oil to help with AF pain and 800mcg of folic acid. Today I am 1 dpo. 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Scarlet369

Checked cm and cp and I have blood mixed with ewcm. I think I'm either 13 or 14 dpo so pretty sure its hopeless at this point. My temp from this morningisnt accurate so not sureif I had a temp drop or not since I woke up early for work and adjusted temp... OH doesn't even care he's just mad cause he thinks Im Upset with him....tested right before I check cp and bfn... but when I checked cm again a little later there was no blood so if still not spotting my morning Ill test again...


----------



## beebuzz29

well no BFP for me yet wit Geritol, on a good note its regualting my cycles...AF got me a whole 5 days early....that NEVER happens, if anything shes late, not early :) onto August again with Geritol :)


----------



## hopeful cedes

i am 4 days late ladies this may be my month


----------



## hunni12

Test!


----------



## Praying4bump

hopeful cedes said:


> i am 4 days late ladies this may be my month

Test!!! I hope it's a BFP!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## hopeful cedes

I miscarred last night Im so sad just left the er nd was told to let nature take its course


----------



## nikkie122

hopeful cedes said:


> I miscarred last night Im so sad just left the er nd was told to let nature take its course

Im so sorry to hear that. That is the worst. How far along were you?


----------



## moose31

anyone get a metallic taste in mouth after being on geritol for a while... started a few days ago the dietician at my job said it could be from iron levels being tooo high... (which makes sense ..i didnt tell her id been taking geritol:blush:)


----------



## Misslatino

Took Geritol Complete last month. I got my BFPs but all 6 were faint the. A BFN went to doctor and he said it was a chemical pregnancy. So disappointing but I believe the geritol did help because I did indeed get pregnant. The little bean just didn't stick :( Going to take it again this month and hope for the best. Hear all kind of stories about the month after chemical people getting pregnant and having healthy babies 9 months later. I plan on taking baby aspirin this month as well.


----------



## hopeful cedes

I was 5 wks


----------



## tholkem

Hopeful214 said:


> I'm so irritated I went to wal Mart and CVS n neither had it ugh!!

i got mine from a local pharmacy called c&h drugs. try walgreens


----------



## WannaSticky1

Walmart does have it. But it isn't is in the multivitamin/prenatal vitamins. Not The individual ones. I looked everywhere and walmart is cheapest.


----------



## mrsmcneal0826

Hello everyone...I'm new here but i have been stalking this thread and finally decided to join. I was diagnosed with PCOS in April but DH and i have been ttc for about 2 years now. A coworker of mine has also been ttc and we were talking about what all we were doing. She suggested Geritol. She said she tried to take it but she couldn't because the taste was so nasty. My sister has been telling me to take Geritol since I told her we were ttc. For some reason the other day I stumbled across something that had something about Geritol and I remembered that she gave my husband a bottle of pills to try when he was saying he was kinda low on energy a few months back. Well that also just happened to be the first day of my cycle so i said wth...it's worth a try. I started taking the pills and in the meantime i ordered some of the tonic. I have been taking the pills for the past 4 days and i began taking the tonic today since people say the tonic is better. Well that stuff is really nasty but i'll keep you posted on the outcome.


----------



## Cornbread83

I am officially on the Geritol train with all you lovely ladies after reading this thread! On my list to pick up this afteroon: Geritol tonic and baby aspirin. Considering soy isoflavones, but after reading about it on the Walgreens site, it indicated it was for menopause? What makes it helpful for TTC?

Interesting and brief article on Geritol and how it "helps" with fertility:

https://www.ehow.com/how-does_4567275_geritol-aid-pregnancy_.html

Can't wait to see how many more BFPs we get from this...and congrats to those who have gotten theirs!


----------



## Scarlet369

NEVER take a supplement like soy without doctors permission, if youre ovulating regularly it can really flub up your cycles. The only reasons to use soy is if you know for 100% sure fact you either dont ovulate at all some cycles or ovulate VERY late... otherwise it can make you ovulate earlier, as well as have early periods. Many women spot on soy... it just messes with your hormones, essentially youre increasing your estrogen and therefore taking the chances of decreased progesterone if you do catch the egg.... Its great to research options, but its really important to know all the side effects and facts about a drug.


----------



## Scarlet369

also Have you been to you doctor about trying to conceive? as you are approaching 1 year trying unsuccesfully they might RECOMMEND something good for you if Geritol doesn't help regulate you like it does for some women... But remember all Geritol is essentially is a high potency multivitamin. Its not something that will flubb with your hormones like Soy can.


----------



## 3gg0

I will be starting geritol when AF arrives. She is supposed to show her face tomorrow. Maybe I will get lucky and she won't show, but haven't had any kind of symptoms.


----------



## Cornbread83

Scarlet, thanks for the info, I certainly appreciate it. We were more NTNP until maybe February/March, so this TTC stuff is still sort of new to me. I see so many different postings about herbs, supplements, etc., and I try to research as much as I can...I had a list of things yeserday, a column for "try this" and a column for "no way in heck" lol!

My annual exam is next month, so I'll be talking with my OB/GYN about my irregularity. I think it's just the BCP, she said it could take up to a year for regular cycles to come back. So I'm trying to take it easy and not stress too much about it.


----------



## beebuzz29

still no bfp for me, switching over to tonic this month and starting INSANITY workouts and eating ALOT healthier lol...we'll see about this month :) fx'd

the tonic is HORRIBLE but i just chase a protein shake after and it gets rid of that taste immediately...and I know someone asked about the metallic taste from the Geritol and I have it too everday now usually at night I have that metallic taste :( agghhh!!!


----------



## Powell130

I started Geritol yesterday (CD5). Im taking that along with a handful of other supplements lol I'm hoping there is a baby in my bottle! I had a MC at the end of June at about 5 weeks. But I've heard that you're more fertile in the 3 months following a MC, as your body is primed for pregnancy. So I'm hoping we'll get a :bfp: by my birthday in October. GL to everyone and congrats and :dust: on the already BFPs


----------



## sugarpi24

how do you know your taking the right kind of Geritol? im taking the pill form...im taking Geritol Complete is that the right one?


----------



## Powell130

sugarpi24 said:


> how do you know your taking the right kind of Geritol? im taking the pill form...im taking Geritol Complete is that the right one?

Some women swear by one or the other, but honestly..I've read tons of success stories with both! I'm using the tonic, tastes like crap, but chase with robitussin and you don't really notice haha


----------



## tholkem

Powell130 said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> how do you know your taking the right kind of Geritol? im taking the pill form...im taking Geritol Complete is that the right one?
> 
> Some women swear by one or the other, but honestly..I've read tons of success stories with both! I'm using the tonic, tastes like crap, but chase with robitussin and you don't really notice hahaClick to expand...

lol ive heard about robutussin but not much.. how lkong you been trying it?


----------



## Powell130

This will be my second cycle. I tried it a few months back with no luck. I also ended up taking it in June for a cold, got my :bfp: that cycle, ended in MC but still BFP! 
It thins your CM making it more hospitable for sperm


----------



## PrayingLady

Hi Powell,

This is my first Cycle taking the Geritol complete. Im taking the liquid form. When do you suggest taking it? 

Thanking you in advance.

TTC 11 months.. *sigh*


----------



## 3gg0

Well I started geritol yesterday. I am doing the pill form. Here is to hoping there is a baby in my bottle!


----------



## Powell130

PrayingLady said:


> Hi Powell,
> 
> This is my first Cycle taking the Geritol complete. Im taking the liquid form. When do you suggest taking it?
> 
> Thanking you in advance.
> 
> TTC 11 months.. *sigh*

I'm taking the liquid form as well. I'm taking it in the middle of the day with a snack. Some people say they have to take it on a full stomach because it makes them a little queasy, I don't have that problem, I can stomach the vitamins and supplements on a empty stomach. It's important to take it around the same time every day. 

We've been TTC for about 2 years :dohh:


----------



## Powell130

3gg0 said:


> Well I started geritol yesterday. I am doing the pill form. Here is to hoping there is a baby in my bottle!

GL & :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

moose31 said:


> no baby in my bottle :wacko: AF came yesterday ....dont know if i can stoamch another cycle of geritol...

Yeah, i'm not sure i can stomach it either...it's gross! i might have to switch to the pill form.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3gg0 said:


> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> I took it my entire cycle but I took the complete instead of the liquid.
> 
> Did you start in CD1 or in the middle of your cycle? I see everyone doing it differently. Did you have DH take it too?Click to expand...

I read today that you take it once a day after a meal up until OV day and then stop. Good luck!!! :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Misslatino said:


> Took Geritol Complete last month. I got my BFPs but all 6 were faint the. A BFN went to doctor and he said it was a chemical pregnancy. So disappointing but I believe the geritol did help because I did indeed get pregnant. The little bean just didn't stick :( Going to take it again this month and hope for the best. Hear all kind of stories about the month after chemical people getting pregnant and having healthy babies 9 months later. I plan on taking baby aspirin this month as well.

Good luck to you. I'm taking the baby aspirin too...and a list of other things this cycle just to see if any of it works.


----------



## 3gg0

ttcbabyisom said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> I took it my entire cycle but I took the complete instead of the liquid.
> 
> Did you start in CD1 or in the middle of your cycle? I see everyone doing it differently. Did you have DH take it too?Click to expand...
> 
> I read today that you take it once a day after a meal up until OV day and then stop. Good luck!!! :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks! I started it on Monday. I am taking the pill form cause I don't think I could do the liquid. Hoping there is a baby in my bottle! 

GL to you! Here is lots of :dust:!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3gg0 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> I took it my entire cycle but I took the complete instead of the liquid.
> 
> Did you start in CD1 or in the middle of your cycle? I see everyone doing it differently. Did you have DH take it too?Click to expand...
> 
> I read today that you take it once a day after a meal up until OV day and then stop. Good luck!!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I started it on Monday. I am taking the pill form cause I don't think I could do the liquid. Hoping there is a baby in my bottle!
> 
> GL to you! Here is lots of :dust:!Click to expand...

GL to you too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Powell130

GL & :dust: to everyone!! I'm coming up on CD11


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I'm only cd#2 so i've got awhile...but i have lots of things to keep me busy between now and then to keep me distracted!


----------



## PrayingLady

Hey ladies,

Yes the liquid form is pretty nasty but I guess I'll stomach it until the bottle is done and then switch to the pills. Hoping there's a baby in all of our bottles!! 
GL

TTC #1 11months


----------



## Powell130

PrayingLady said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Yes the liquid form is pretty nasty but I guess I'll stomach it until the bottle is done and then switch to the pills. Hoping there's a baby in all of our bottles!!
> GL
> 
> TTC #1 11months

I hope so too!!! We've been trying for number one for a little over 2 years :/


----------



## PrayingLady

Powell, 

I'm claiming this years as ours!! Keep the faith honey. I'm from the Island of Nassau, Bahamas and the old folks usually drink bush medicine to get cleanse out. My mothers friends is recommending some to me. Apparently its nasty but it works. I'm just gonna take it easy and let the good times roll. 
My one year anniversary is actually August 13th and were going for a two week vacay. I will be Ovulating during vacay so I'm hoping to bring my baby back :)

GL doll.


----------



## Powell130

PrayingLady said:


> Powell,
> 
> I'm claiming this years as ours!! Keep the faith honey. I'm from the Island of Nassau, Bahamas and the old folks usually drink bush medicine to get cleanse out. My mothers friends is recommending some to me. Apparently its nasty but it works. I'm just gonna take it easy and let the good times roll.
> My one year anniversary is actually August 13th and were going for a two week vacay. I will be Ovulating during vacay so I'm hoping to bring my baby back :)
> 
> GL doll.

OMG How great would that be!? FF has me Oing about the same time. How long are your cycles usually? I'm also taking Soy this month, so I am not sure how accurate the prediction is :haha: I think this year is going to be ours too! I can feel it :) I've been feeling really positive about this cycle from CD1, I suppose because I feel like I'm doing more to help things along. I hope it works!!

GL & lots of :dust: to you as well :)


----------



## PrayingLady

Powell130 said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> Powell,
> 
> I'm claiming this years as ours!! Keep the faith honey. I'm from the Island of Nassau, Bahamas and the old folks usually drink bush medicine to get cleanse out. My mothers friends is recommending some to me. Apparently its nasty but it works. I'm just gonna take it easy and let the good times roll.
> My one year anniversary is actually August 13th and were going for a two week vacay. I will be Ovulating during vacay so I'm hoping to bring my baby back :)
> 
> GL doll.
> 
> OMG How great would that be!? FF has me Oing about the same time. How long are your cycles usually? I'm also taking Soy this month, so I am not sure how accurate the prediction is :haha: I think this year is going to be ours too! I can feel it :) I've been feeling really positive about this cycle from CD1, I suppose because I feel like I'm doing more to help things along. I hope it works!!
> 
> GL & lots of :dust: to you as well :)Click to expand...

It would be awesome!!!:happydance: 

Back then I was a strict 28 day now my cycle range from 26- 32days. This month my predictor is saying 29days. So I'm expecting AF to show her ugly face on monday.. Just in time for us to start a new cycle. We've BD last month but not as often. 

Did your dr recommend Soy, or are you just taking it? I'm about to start using the OPK's to make sure I actually do ovulate. Remember Positivity = Positivity. 

Claim it and let us recieve it!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

PrayingLady said:


> Powell,
> 
> I'm claiming this years as ours!! Keep the faith honey. I'm from the Island of Nassau, Bahamas and the old folks usually drink bush medicine to get cleanse out. My mothers friends is recommending some to me. Apparently its nasty but it works. I'm just gonna take it easy and let the good times roll.
> My one year anniversary is actually August 13th and were going for a two week vacay. I will be Ovulating during vacay so I'm hoping to bring my baby back :)
> 
> GL doll.

Good luck, i hope you come back with good news for us!!! have fun!


----------



## Powell130

PrayingLady said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> Powell,
> 
> I'm claiming this years as ours!! Keep the faith honey. I'm from the Island of Nassau, Bahamas and the old folks usually drink bush medicine to get cleanse out. My mothers friends is recommending some to me. Apparently its nasty but it works. I'm just gonna take it easy and let the good times roll.
> My one year anniversary is actually August 13th and were going for a two week vacay. I will be Ovulating during vacay so I'm hoping to bring my baby back :)
> 
> GL doll.
> 
> OMG How great would that be!? FF has me Oing about the same time. How long are your cycles usually? I'm also taking Soy this month, so I am not sure how accurate the prediction is :haha: I think this year is going to be ours too! I can feel it :) I've been feeling really positive about this cycle from CD1, I suppose because I feel like I'm doing more to help things along. I hope it works!!
> 
> GL & lots of :dust: to you as well :)Click to expand...
> 
> It would be awesome!!!:happydance:
> 
> Back then I was a strict 28 day now my cycle range from 26- 32days. This month my predictor is saying 29days. So I'm expecting AF to show her ugly face on monday.. Just in time for us to start a new cycle. We've BD last month but not as often.
> 
> Did your dr recommend Soy, or are you just taking it? I'm about to start using the OPK's to make sure I actually do ovulate. Remember Positivity = Positivity.
> 
> Claim it and let us recieve it!:thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm just taking it because I don't ovulate every month. I hope it works!! I'm trying to stay positive this cycle because I know our thoughts (negative or positive) effect us even if we don't realize it!

I have my FX this is our month!! :dust:


----------



## PrayingLady

Powell130 said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> Powell,
> 
> I'm claiming this years as ours!! Keep the faith honey. I'm from the Island of Nassau, Bahamas and the old folks usually drink bush medicine to get cleanse out. My mothers friends is recommending some to me. Apparently its nasty but it works. I'm just gonna take it easy and let the good times roll.
> My one year anniversary is actually August 13th and were going for a two week vacay. I will be Ovulating during vacay so I'm hoping to bring my baby back :)
> 
> GL doll.
> 
> OMG How great would that be!? FF has me Oing about the same time. How long are your cycles usually? I'm also taking Soy this month, so I am not sure how accurate the prediction is :haha: I think this year is going to be ours too! I can feel it :) I've been feeling really positive about this cycle from CD1, I suppose because I feel like I'm doing more to help things along. I hope it works!!
> 
> GL & lots of :dust: to you as well :)Click to expand...
> 
> It would be awesome!!!:happydance:
> 
> Back then I was a strict 28 day now my cycle range from 26- 32days. This month my predictor is saying 29days. So I'm expecting AF to show her ugly face on monday.. Just in time for us to start a new cycle. We've BD last month but not as often.
> 
> Did your dr recommend Soy, or are you just taking it? I'm about to start using the OPK's to make sure I actually do ovulate. Remember Positivity = Positivity.
> 
> Claim it and let us recieve it!:thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just taking it because I don't ovulate every month. I hope it works!! I'm trying to stay positive this cycle because I know our thoughts (negative or positive) effect us even if we don't realize it!
> 
> I have my FX this is our month!! :dust:Click to expand...

Well it might be nice If I'm taking baby with me on vacation with me? AF was suppose to show her ugly face last night but she didn't. F'xd this may be my month!!! :blush:

I'm not going to get too too excited yet because last month AF went from 26 to 32 days. So now at day 29 I'll just wait it out. No symtoms yet besides a sore throat but I will keep you lovely ladies updated!!!:thumbup:


----------



## beebuzz29

AFM, I have been nauseated for the last few days and yesterday I started cramping like AF was coming and AF is a week away so hopefully it was implantation....I keep going to the ladies room thinkin I'll need to put in a tampon, I'm very wet (tmi srry) but fx'd that I'll get my bfp...I can just feel it somewhere inside I just know, but I say that every month lol oh also my nipples are getting dark, a tad bit tender, and heavy/full...also cnt seem to get enough sleep lol...I guess switching from geritol complete to geritol tonic is paying off xD


----------



## Powell130

prayinglady- I got a cold a little bit after ovulation the month I got my BFP. FX'd for you!!

beebuzz- sounds promising!!! :dust:

AFM - CD15. I had an almost positive OPK yesterday, but now they're back to white. So I really don't know what's going on lol This is my first cycle using OPKs, Soy & Geritol. I am now 1/2 way through my bottle, I really hope there's a baby in there!


----------



## PrayingLady

Powell130 said:


> prayinglady- I got a cold a little bit after ovulation the month I got my BFP. FX'd for you!!
> 
> beebuzz- sounds promising!!! :dust:
> 
> AFM - CD15. I had an almost positive OPK yesterday, but now they're back to white. So I really don't know what's going on lol This is my first cycle using OPKs, Soy & Geritol. I am now 1/2 way through my bottle, I really hope there's a baby in there!

Hey ladies,

Well 3 days late, no cramping no signs of the wicked witch but I came down with the cold/sore throat/ bad cough. Maybe the flu? 

Fx'd crossed she dont show her face!!! :):thumbup::dohh:


----------



## 3gg0

PrayingLady said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> prayinglady- I got a cold a little bit after ovulation the month I got my BFP. FX'd for you!!
> 
> beebuzz- sounds promising!!! :dust:
> 
> AFM - CD15. I had an almost positive OPK yesterday, but now they're back to white. So I really don't know what's going on lol This is my first cycle using OPKs, Soy & Geritol. I am now 1/2 way through my bottle, I really hope there's a baby in there!
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Well 3 days late, no cramping no signs of the wicked witch but I came down with the cold/sore throat/ bad cough. Maybe the flu?
> 
> Fx'd crossed she dont show her face!!! :):thumbup::dohh:Click to expand...

FX's crossed for a BFP!!!


----------



## PrayingLady

3gg0 said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> prayinglady- I got a cold a little bit after ovulation the month I got my BFP. FX'd for you!!
> 
> beebuzz- sounds promising!!! :dust:
> 
> AFM - CD15. I had an almost positive OPK yesterday, but now they're back to white. So I really don't know what's going on lol This is my first cycle using OPKs, Soy & Geritol. I am now 1/2 way through my bottle, I really hope there's a baby in there!
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Well 3 days late, no cramping no signs of the wicked witch but I came down with the cold/sore throat/ bad cough. Maybe the flu?
> 
> Fx'd crossed she dont show her face!!! :):thumbup::dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> FX's crossed for a BFP!!!Click to expand...

Thanks hun!! Will keep you ladies updated:thumbup:


----------



## Powell130

PrayingLady said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> prayinglady- I got a cold a little bit after ovulation the month I got my BFP. FX'd for you!!
> 
> beebuzz- sounds promising!!! :dust:
> 
> AFM - CD15. I had an almost positive OPK yesterday, but now they're back to white. So I really don't know what's going on lol This is my first cycle using OPKs, Soy & Geritol. I am now 1/2 way through my bottle, I really hope there's a baby in there!
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Well 3 days late, no cramping no signs of the wicked witch but I came down with the cold/sore throat/ bad cough. Maybe the flu?
> 
> Fx'd crossed she dont show her face!!! :):thumbup::dohh:Click to expand...

Have you heard the stories about that being a symptom? Because your immune system doesn't work as good because of all the changes going on. When are you going to test?!?


----------



## PrayingLady

Powell130 said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> prayinglady- I got a cold a little bit after ovulation the month I got my BFP. FX'd for you!!
> 
> beebuzz- sounds promising!!! :dust:
> 
> AFM - CD15. I had an almost positive OPK yesterday, but now they're back to white. So I really don't know what's going on lol This is my first cycle using OPKs, Soy & Geritol. I am now 1/2 way through my bottle, I really hope there's a baby in there!
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Well 3 days late, no cramping no signs of the wicked witch but I came down with the cold/sore throat/ bad cough. Maybe the flu?
> 
> Fx'd crossed she dont show her face!!! :):thumbup::dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Have you heard the stories about that being a symptom? Because your immune system doesn't work as good because of all the changes going on. When are you going to test?!?Click to expand...

Hey hun,

Yeah I heard some people say the signs are good signs but I refuse to get my hopes up until I see my positive result!!! How you feeling?


----------



## Powell130

PrayingLady said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> prayinglady- I got a cold a little bit after ovulation the month I got my BFP. FX'd for you!!
> 
> beebuzz- sounds promising!!! :dust:
> 
> AFM - CD15. I had an almost positive OPK yesterday, but now they're back to white. So I really don't know what's going on lol This is my first cycle using OPKs, Soy & Geritol. I am now 1/2 way through my bottle, I really hope there's a baby in there!
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Well 3 days late, no cramping no signs of the wicked witch but I came down with the cold/sore throat/ bad cough. Maybe the flu?
> 
> Fx'd crossed she dont show her face!!! :):thumbup::dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Have you heard the stories about that being a symptom? Because your immune system doesn't work as good because of all the changes going on. When are you going to test?!?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey hun,
> 
> Yeah I heard some people say the signs are good signs but I refuse to get my hopes up until I see my positive result!!! How you feeling?Click to expand...

When are you going to test? 

I'm feeling fine. No evidence of impending O or anything tho :(


----------



## AMks

Cycle day 4 on Geritol Tonic since CD1. Going to take it until O.. We will see what happens! :)


----------



## Powell130

GL hun!


----------



## 30andTrying

Hello ladies! I was searching online for Geritol information and was led here. I want to say good luck to everyone that are trying to concieve and congrats to everyone that has a little one on the way! My mom told me to take geritol because I've had three previous miscarriages (none recently..last one was at 5wks and 2 1/2 yrs ago). I am excited at the success stories I read! I started taking GC today...fingers crossed! And again, baby dust to you all!


----------



## Powell130

Welcome && Thank you!!


----------



## PrayingLady

Powell130 said:


> Welcome && Thank you!!

Hey loves!!

Well the wicked witch did show her face on wednesday!! It's been a really light but painful experience but all done now. I've missed about 4 days of geritol so I'm getting back on it now and evening primrose? Any suggestions on the primrose...

Any luck with the geritol so far for anyone?

I'm on a two-week vacay so I will be popping in and out ladies!

GL


----------



## beebuzz29

Feeling really optimistic this month...no sign of AF and no pre-AF cramps...really excited due to the fact that I honestly think I O'd 3 days early, which would put me at 1 day late...but I'll see soon and Im gonna try to wait until Wed. to test with a FRER!!! FX'd


----------



## Powell130

PrayingLady- Oh no, Im so sorry to hear that. Atleast she had a quick visit. Mine's normally here 5-6 days. GL with your second round..as for the EPO, I took it for a cycle last summer, I didn't notice a difference in CM, but everyones different and I hope it works for you if you decide to give it a go!

beebuzz- oh that sounds great! FX'd for you and lots of :dust: your way. Mayb you'll be the first :bfp: this week! 

AFM - I believe I'm just beginning my 2WW. My temp rose a little bit today, even with my coverline. I put some dummy temps in FF and if it rises atleast .1F for the next days (well i put in 97.2 on both days, it was 97.1 today) will put my crosshairs up on Suday. which correlates with my OPKs and the slight cramping I felt yesterday. I'm trying to to get too excited tho til I can get the next 2 days temps in and see if they go along with everything else. I really hope they do! I've been feeling really positive about this cycle from the get go so I hope there's no rain on my parade tomorrow!


----------



## ES89

Hi all, hope you don't mind me butting in  I have been taking the pill version of geritol this cycle. I had to order it from amazon n it took a month for it to arrive! :-o I am praying it helps me achieve my bfp! Im getting to a point where I am trying to simply pop my pills (geritol, primrose oil and folic acid), bding every other day and when we want to and just get on with it. No opk, no preseed, no temping, no stress lol. I Am on cd28 today so Af is due anytime as you can see from previous cycles. feeling little queezy this morning and for last couple of days I'm sure I have had a funny taste in my mouth but read that can be from the tablets. Fx to everyone


----------



## Powell130

Welcome!!


Ladies I have a question. I am 2 DPO today and I went ahead and switched my Geritol for a Prenatal w/ DHA/EPA. Should I have waited til BFP or is okay to switch at O? I did so because I'm taking the liquid Geritol and it has alcohol in it.


----------



## beebuzz29

FAINT bfp on FRER today...and I'm offically 1 day late so fx'd will test again Friday to see if the lines gets darker...FX'd


----------



## Powell130

Ya! FX'd for you that it gets darker. :dust:

AFM - Temp dropped again even with my lowest temp this cycle. I really had thought that I ovulated. 

I'M DONE


----------



## 3gg0

beebuzz29 said:


> FAINT bfp on FRER today...and I'm offically 1 day late so fx'd will test again Friday to see if the lines gets darker...FX'd

Yay!!! FX's it gets darker!!!!


----------



## ES89

Gd luck beebuzz fx for you xx


----------



## beebuzz29

Powell130 said:


> Ya! FX'd for you that it gets darker. :dust:
> 
> AFM - Temp dropped again even with my lowest temp this cycle. I really had thought that I ovulated.
> 
> I'M DONE

:hugs:


----------



## Powell130

beebuzz29 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Ya! FX'd for you that it gets darker. :dust:
> 
> AFM - Temp dropped again even with my lowest temp this cycle. I really had thought that I ovulated.
> 
> I'M DONE
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you!! As today has progressed, my cervix has softened, went a little higher, feels slightly open and CM went from creamy to watery. I know you're supposed to check it at the same time every day (which is at night before I go to bed) but I'm starting to think maybe today is O day!


----------



## beebuzz29

Powell130 said:


> beebuzz29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Ya! FX'd for you that it gets darker. :dust:
> 
> AFM - Temp dropped again even with my lowest temp this cycle. I really had thought that I ovulated.
> 
> I'M DONE
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!! As today has progressed, my cervix has softened, went a little higher, feels slightly open and CM went from creamy to watery. I know you're supposed to check it at the same time every day (which is at night before I go to bed) but I'm starting to think maybe today is O day!Click to expand...

Just one question....are you taking your Geritol with food or whenever you remember to take it?...I think this might be your problem....


----------



## beebuzz29

When your taking this vitamin (and hopefully you do this with any medication or vitamin you take) you HAVE to TAKE IT WITH FOOD...alot of women wanna know why medication or vitamins dont work for them but if your taking ANY kind of pill whether ttc or not if you take something by mouth if theres no food on your stomach your body will NOT absorb it properly and it will NOT WORK properly....so please please please take ALL not just this one but ALL your meds and vitamins wih food!!!! I usually take it immediately after I eat. And since I discovered that info all my vitamins and meds seem to work better


----------



## Powell130

I'm taking it everyday at the same time, sometimes with food, sometimes without. I read on the Geritol website that the suggest taking it with food because it may upset your stomach, but it doesn't mine so it hasn't been taken EVERYDAY with food, but most of the time


----------



## beebuzz29

Powell130 said:


> I'm taking it everyday at the same time, sometimes with food, sometimes without. I read on the Geritol website that the suggest taking it with food because it may upset your stomach, but it doesn't mine so it hasn't been taken EVERYDAY with food, but most of the time

I understand, and its not so much that it might upset your stomach but like I said before your body WONT absorb it properly without food and thus LESSEN the EFFECT its supposed to have on your body.....try everyday with food...I guarantee you'll see a difference FX'd for you!!!


----------



## Powell130

beebuzz29 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I'm taking it everyday at the same time, sometimes with food, sometimes without. I read on the Geritol website that the suggest taking it with food because it may upset your stomach, but it doesn't mine so it hasn't been taken EVERYDAY with food, but most of the time
> 
> I understand, and its not so much that it might upset your stomach but like I said before your body WONT absorb it properly without food and thus LESSEN the EFFECT its supposed to have on your body.....try everyday with food...I guarantee you'll see a difference FX'd for you!!!Click to expand...

Stupid Geritol website!!! Arg!! I'm going to start that TODAY and see if I can see a difference, it may be too late this cycle. But if this one is unsuccessfull, I will definitely take everything with food. Thank you for your honesty!!


----------



## brittany12

hey ladies! I am on cd8 and started taking the geritol complete tablets on cd6. I have taken them everyday so far with food. I am hoping this will do the trick. Does anyone know if me starting it on cd6 is ok? I usually dont ovulate until like cd 16-20. I plan to take it through out my entire cycle!


----------



## Powell130

I took my Geritol today after a small lunch of a PB&J and a glass of milk :) took my royal jelly and baby aspirin after cereal this morning, too!


----------



## ES89

Question ladies, af came today but I usually spot for a 2-4 days before I bleed but this cycle not much warning. Spotted then in the next half hour I had bled. Do you think geritol had anything to do with this? However I do think my lp was only 9 or 10 days, would anyone af advise taking b complex on top or would that b too much?


----------



## beebuzz29

ES89 said:


> Question ladies, af came today but I usually spot for a 2-4 days before I bleed but this cycle not much warning. Spotted then in the next half hour I had bled. Do you think geritol had anything to do with this? However I do think my lp was only 9 or 10 days, would anyone af advise taking b complex on top or would that b too much?

I think it is the Geritol....I am the same way I usually get pre-af spotting and last month AF was a big surprise...especially since the Geritol shortened my cycle so I got a huge unwanted surprise 1 week early!!! lol


----------



## ES89

I'm happy that it has done that though, I find I dwell net upset more when I spot not sure why? What do you're on to the b complex thing beebuzz? Or would I be over doing it with tablets? Has your lines got any darker?


----------



## Powell130

Yeah BeeBuzz...have your lines gotten any darker?


----------



## Godplease

hello ladies, am hoping Geritol works have been in and out of it for months. so i decided to stick with it. i just finished using a full bottle (100 tablets) of geritol the doctor confirmed to be dat my prolactin level is high so am on parlodel. am still using geritol + parlodel am hoping to test again nxt month september. i hope and pray smthing positive happens.


----------



## sugarpi24

Now if taking gerital I should be taking a folic acid too right?!


----------



## Powell130

sugarpi24 said:


> Now if taking gerital I should be taking a folic acid too right?!

Correct.


----------



## sugarpi24

Okay thanks :)


----------



## Powell130

You're welcome. Are you taking the pill or tonic?


----------



## sugarpi24

Pill and i went and got the folic acid today...ive been taking the geritol pill for awhile now...almost done with this bottle...and clomid so we will see...hopefully i get a BFP soon...been trying for over a year and we want one so bad...at least i do...hubby doesnt seem all that excited...lol :) hes not crazy like i am :)


----------



## Powell130

lol! I used the tonic this cycle. I almost finished my bottle before O so I hope there's a baby in there! I'm 5DPO today and been feeling crampy for the last 2 days so somethings happening in there! I was taking folic acid with the tonic and have now switched to a prenatal with DHA/EPA.


----------



## sugarpi24

Well I hope the cramps mean something!!! :) hope its that bfp!!! Ive been crampy and today have been peeing like crazy! I don't know if ive ovulated or not I'm on Cd 12 right now...so I think a little early yet if I'm going to ovulate...


----------



## Powell130

I hope so!! How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## sugarpi24

They've been varying...anywhere from 30-50....had one that was 100...so my doctor has been giving me provera do if I don't start by cd35 I take that and started me on clomid cuz if my cycles are regulated I'm most likely not ovulating..and I haven't been....I'm on 150mg of clomid now...my third found. I was going to use opks...but decided not to this cycle...


----------



## Powell130

Do you temp? It's always a good way to know what's going on with O and stuff :)

I'd also like to thank the 3 (if any are on this thread) ladies who signed up for FF off of my sig, I now have 13 more days of FREE VIP!!


----------



## sugarpi24

I did for a month but it stressed me out more cuz my temps were all over the place...even my doctor said its a pain in the ass lol so I stopped. But I still have my ff incase I start again..


----------



## Powell130

I find it useful. But everyones different!


----------



## sugarpi24

Yeah I wish my temps were normal then I would do it :(


----------



## sugarpi24

It'd be nice to know what my body was up too! :) lol I like what one lady said...when you get pregnant your belly lights up!!!


----------



## Misslatino

Just an update! Second cycle taking Geritol Complete... Got my BFP! Hoping this bean sticks but none the less I am a gc success story. Baby dust to all!


----------



## sugarpi24

Misslatino said:


> Just an update! Second cycle taking Geritol Complete... Got my BFP! Hoping this bean sticks but none the less I am a gc success story. Baby dust to all!

Congrats!!!!!! :) I hope it sticks!! Did you do anything different this cycle besides the gc?


----------



## beebuzz29

I got my BFP on Sat!!! OH and I are soooo happy lol!!! I think the Geritol helped alot!!! My 1st month on Geritol Tonic!!!


----------



## 3gg0

Misslatino said:


> Just an update! Second cycle taking Geritol Complete... Got my BFP! Hoping this bean sticks but none the less I am a gc success story. Baby dust to all!

Congrats!!! :happydance:

Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Powell130

beebuzz29 said:


> I got my BFP on Sat!!! OH and I are soooo happy lol!!! I think the Geritol helped alot!!! My 1st month on Geritol Tonic!!!




Misslatino said:


> Just an update! Second cycle taking Geritol Complete... Got my BFP! Hoping this bean sticks but none the less I am a gc success story. Baby dust to all!



Congrats to both of you!!! H & H 9!!


----------



## 3gg0

beebuzz29 said:


> I got my BFP on Sat!!! OH and I are soooo happy lol!!! I think the Geritol helped alot!!! My 1st month on Geritol Tonic!!!

Congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## samii91

sorry if anyone has asked this before.. where can you get this from in the uk? xx


----------



## beebuzz29

samii91 said:


> sorry if anyone has asked this before.. where can you get this from in the uk? xx

Unfortunately, Geritol is not available in the UK....of course you can get it online but I would try and purchase it before your next cycle....GL!!!


----------



## samii91

beebuzz29 said:


> samii91 said:
> 
> 
> sorry if anyone has asked this before.. where can you get this from in the uk? xx
> 
> Unfortunately, Geritol is not available in the UK....of course you can get it online but I would try and purchase it before your next cycle....GL!!!Click to expand...

yeh iv found it on amazon. could any of u ladies tell me which is the best one to get. tonic or tablets? geritol with ferrex? and when you take them? sorry for all the questions i dont know alot about this stuff xx


----------



## Trecey25

Me and my hubby have been taking geritol complete pill form for almost a month now. I want to know how long did it take for the success stories and what else should I do to become one? THANKS!!!


----------



## Powell130

Trecey25 said:


> Me and my hubby have been taking geritol complete pill form for almost a month now. I want to know how long did it take for the success stories and what else should I do to become one? THANKS!!!

Raw honey & cinnamon are an awesome fertility combo! But make sure it's RAW honey and REAL cinnamon. Most of the cinnamon spice sold at grocery stores isn't actually cinnamon. And also don't take the raw honey after O, due to allergies. I take cinnamon in capsule form to make sure it's the real stuff. The honey helps with egg quality among other things. 

Also, do you O regularly? If not, look into Soy Isoflavones. 

Baby aspirin is thought to help prevent miscarriage.

Royal Jelly is good for eggs too. It's what the worker bees feed to the Queen Bee

*MAKE SURE YOU'RE GETTING FOLIC ACID ALSO. I'm not sure if the complete has it. The tonic doesn't so I have to take that also


----------



## beebuzz29

samii91 said:


> beebuzz29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samii91 said:
> 
> 
> sorry if anyone has asked this before.. where can you get this from in the uk? xx
> 
> Unfortunately, Geritol is not available in the UK....of course you can get it online but I would try and purchase it before your next cycle....GL!!!Click to expand...
> 
> yeh iv found it on amazon. could any of u ladies tell me which is the best one to get. tonic or tablets? geritol with ferrex? and when you take them? sorry for all the questions i dont know alot about this stuff xxClick to expand...

I took the pill form for 2 months with no luck and I switch to the liquid form and the 1st month I was on liquid form I got my bfp....but if you look online you will see equal success stories with both forms so its really abt what works best for you...the liquid form gets into your bloodstream faster but doesnt have as much vitamins and minerals as the pill form...also the liquid form tastes HORRIBLE, but for me it was worth it...I stuck it out for a whole month and got my bfp!!! I say if you can afford, it buy 1 of each form and see which one works best, that way if one doesnt really work for you, you can switch w/o waiting for shipments and all lol GL


----------



## beebuzz29

Trecey25 said:


> Me and my hubby have been taking geritol complete pill form for almost a month now. I want to know how long did it take for the success stories and what else should I do to become one? THANKS!!!

Like I said in my last post I took the pill form for 2 months with no luck, and I got really impatient so I switched to liquid and got my bfp the 1st month on it. I say try switching if you can gut the taste!! BEWARE OF THE TASTE OF GERITOL TONIC.....you are liable to gag every day!!!! lol GL


----------



## Powell130

beebuzz29 said:


> Trecey25 said:
> 
> 
> Me and my hubby have been taking geritol complete pill form for almost a month now. I want to know how long did it take for the success stories and what else should I do to become one? THANKS!!!
> 
> Like I said in my last post I took the pill form for 2 months with no luck, and I got really impatient so I switched to liquid and got my bfp the 1st month on it. I say try switching if you can gut the taste!! BEWARE OF THE TASTE OF GERITOL TONIC.....you are liable to gag every day!!!! lol GLClick to expand...

I'll second that the taste is TERRIBLE. Take it like a shot and chase with Robitussin or Grapefruit juice


----------



## beebuzz29

Unfortunately, my BFP turned out to be a chemical pregnancy :nope: so i officially got AF yesterday...i guess this explains my late bfp :( on to nxt month DR. gave me the ok to try again nxt month so GERITOL and SOY for Sept.....FX'd for my broken heart :cry:


----------



## 3gg0

I am so sorry beebuzz...:hugs:

I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## beebuzz29

3gg0 said:


> I am so sorry beebuzz...:hugs:
> 
> I will keep you in my thoughts.

Thank You.


----------



## Powell130

beebuzz29 said:


> Unfortunately, my BFP turned out to be a chemical pregnancy :nope: so i officially got AF yesterday...i guess this explains my late bfp :( on to nxt month DR. gave me the ok to try again nxt month so GERITOL and SOY for Sept.....FX'd for my broken heart :cry:

:hugs: I'm sorry hun


----------



## ES89

Sorry about ur chemical beebuzz :-( big hug! X


----------



## bfpsoon

Hello Ladies

Just read this thread from start to finish and would like to join in. I stumbled upon another thread in here about Geritol and there was alot of success stories and almost everyone on that thread fell pregnant. It gave me hope, so I ordered some Geritol Tonic off of Ebay and started taking it, I'm on my 3rd year of ttc now and am desperate for any kind of miracle.

You can't buy Geritol in stores over here in UK, so got mine from Ebay arrived within 10 days. Began taking it when I was on cd6 and am now 4dpo, I sure hope there is a baby in my bottle, because this stuff tastes disgusting

Congrats to all the ladies that have gotten their BFP, hope they'l be plenty more to come


----------



## ES89

Gd luck bfpsoon  I may try the tonic if I'm not pg by Xmas. X


----------



## bfpsoon

ES89 said:


> Gd luck bfpsoon  I may try the tonic if I'm not pg by Xmas. X

Thanks hun, be warned it is revolting. I have to pinch my nose and knock it back . Weird thing is the smell lingers, I don't know about anyone else but after I've taken it I can still smell it for the rest of the day, even after chewing mint gum or brushing teeth. It's very potent!!

So I've read that some of you are taking it the entire cycle, while I've read a few of you have stopped at Ovulation. Wonder which is best.

Just ordered my 2nd bottle but hope I don't secretly need it, bottles are so small and I only have a small bit left in bottle.

Which size bottles can you get over there in USA ? all I can get on ebay are the small 4fl oz bottles

Lots of Baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## brittany12

i've been taking the geritol complete tablets. 

I have read just as many success stories with the tablet as i have with the tonic. I am taking it from begining to end of cycle. 

I got 2 bottles 100 tablets in each bottle for $8.95


----------



## bfpsoon

I may have to move on to the tablets, don't know how much longer I can stomach the tonic

Thats a good price brittany. I just paid over $10 for 1 small bottle of tonic. Wish they sold it over here, i'm paying more in shipping then the actual cost of the product, but if it works it'l be worth every penny


----------



## brittany12

i got mine from ebay for that price.. but yeah i have heard they don't sell it over there. I think i read somewhere that ya'll have your own brand of it, but im not sure what its called


----------



## hopeful cedes

Hey ladies havent posted in a while after my chemical last month i needed a break any who went to urgent care last nite for a headache nd got another bfp doc even did a hcg to determine if it was a chemical and turns out my lil bean is stickin this time hcg blood level was 1763 which is very strong the for me to jus be 4wks doc describe plz keep me in ur prayers


----------



## 3gg0

Congrats on the BFP! I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Trecey25

hopeful cedes said:


> Hey ladies havent posted in a while after my chemical last month i needed a break any who went to urgent care last nite for a headache nd got another bfp doc even did a hcg to determine if it was a chemical and turns out my lil bean is stickin this time hcg blood level was 1763 which is very strong the for me to jus be 4wks doc describe plz keep me in ur prayers

I will keep u in my prayers and congrats!


----------



## bfpsoon

hopeful cedes said:


> Hey ladies havent posted in a while after my chemical last month i needed a break any who went to urgent care last nite for a headache nd got another bfp doc even did a hcg to determine if it was a chemical and turns out my lil bean is stickin this time hcg blood level was 1763 which is very strong the for me to jus be 4wks doc describe plz keep me in ur prayers

That is fantastic news Cedes, congrats hun. Was this a Geritol baby or had you stopped taking it?


----------



## Trecey25

beebuzz29 said:


> Unfortunately, my BFP turned out to be a chemical pregnancy :nope: so i officially got AF yesterday...i guess this explains my late bfp :( on to nxt month DR. gave me the ok to try again nxt month so GERITOL and SOY for Sept.....FX'd for my broken heart :cry:

SORRY to hear that. U will be in my prayers!


----------



## ES89

Congratulations Hopeful cedes  
I can relate bfpsoon I spent more on postage n packaging for my geritol complete n there was only 40 pills in the bottle. I have bought centrum advanced to have after I've finished geritol. They both have same vitamins so worth a try! X


----------



## hopeful cedes

Thanks ladies


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I seriously can't believe it and I'm SOOO excited...EXTREMELY cautious but enjoying this moment right this second! Since I found out so early, I don't go in for HCG levels until after labor day. :-( Hope everything stays ok until then! I'm currently on the Progesterone so that's great and they just upped my dosage to 2x day starting Saturday so STICK BABY STICK!

FINALLY GOT MY :bfp:!!!
 



Attached Files:







20120824_174427.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 12









20120826_134957.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## brittany12

congrats! were you taking the geritol?


----------



## 3gg0

ttcbabyisom said:


> I seriously can't believe it and I'm SOOO excited...EXTREMELY cautious but enjoying this moment right this second! Since I found out so early, I don't go in for HCG levels until after labor day. :-( Hope everything stays ok until then! I'm currently on the Progesterone so that's great and they just upped my dosage to 2x day starting Saturday so STICK BABY STICK!
> 
> FINALLY GOT MY :bfp:!!!

Congrats!!! :happydance:

H&H 9 months!


----------



## bfpsoon

ttcbabyisom said:


> I seriously can't believe it and I'm SOOO excited...EXTREMELY cautious but enjoying this moment right this second! Since I found out so early, I don't go in for HCG levels until after labor day. :-( Hope everything stays ok until then! I'm currently on the Progesterone so that's great and they just upped my dosage to 2x day starting Saturday so STICK BABY STICK!
> 
> FINALLY GOT MY :bfp:!!!

Congrats hun, Please tell us this was a Geritol baby. H&H 9 months to you x


----------



## bfpsoon

ES89 said:


> Congratulations Hopeful cedes
> I can relate bfpsoon I spent more on postage n packaging for my geritol complete n there was only 40 pills in the bottle. I have bought centrum advanced to have after I've finished geritol. They both have same vitamins so worth a try! X

It is gutting that it's only available over there in USA, I wonder if there is anything over here available with the same contents. Good to find a fellow Uk'er on here. They sting us in shipping charges don't they :dohh:

But hey if it brings us our BFP it'l be worth the cost and the horrendous taste


----------



## ttcbabyisom

brittany12 said:


> congrats! were you taking the geritol?

Thank you! I did the geritol the first few days of this cycle and called the doc just to make sure i could take all the natural stuff i was taking and she said to stop taking it if i was on a prenatal because too many vitamins could actually be a bad thing. So really it's one or the other I guess...if i hadn't already been on a prenatal, i would have stuck with the nasty tasting geritol!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

bfpsoon said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> I seriously can't believe it and I'm SOOO excited...EXTREMELY cautious but enjoying this moment right this second! Since I found out so early, I don't go in for HCG levels until after labor day. :-( Hope everything stays ok until then! I'm currently on the Progesterone so that's great and they just upped my dosage to 2x day starting Saturday so STICK BABY STICK!
> 
> FINALLY GOT MY :bfp:!!!
> 
> Congrats hun, Please tell us this was a Geritol baby. H&H 9 months to you xClick to expand...

I did the geritol the first few days of this cycle and called the doc just to make sure i could take all the natural stuff i was taking and she said to stop taking it if i was on a prenatal because too many vitamins could actually be a bad thing. So really it's one or the other I guess...if i hadn't already been on a prenatal, i would have stuck with the nasty tasting geritol!


----------



## ES89

Congratulations on your bfp ttcbabyisom :-D xx


----------



## Powell130

ttcbabyisom said:


> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> I seriously can't believe it and I'm SOOO excited...EXTREMELY cautious but enjoying this moment right this second! Since I found out so early, I don't go in for HCG levels until after labor day. :-( Hope everything stays ok until then! I'm currently on the Progesterone so that's great and they just upped my dosage to 2x day starting Saturday so STICK BABY STICK!
> 
> FINALLY GOT MY :bfp:!!!
> 
> Congrats hun, Please tell us this was a Geritol baby. H&H 9 months to you xClick to expand...
> 
> I did the geritol the first few days of this cycle and called the doc just to make sure i could take all the natural stuff i was taking and she said to stop taking it if i was on a prenatal because too many vitamins could actually be a bad thing. So really it's one or the other I guess...if i hadn't already been on a prenatal, i would have stuck with the nasty tasting geritol!Click to expand...

It is one or the other with the geritol vs prenatal. I believe it says that a few times throughout the thread. Too many vitamins!

Congrats on your BFP!! H & H 9!


----------



## bfpsoon

How's everyone doing?

I'm currently 7dpo on my 1st Geritol cycle, today the 1st time ever in my ttc journey I think I had implantation bleed, which fits in perfectly with my Imp dip yesterday and pinching/stabbing pain on my right side. 

This thread needs some new BFP's :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

bfpsoon said:


> How's everyone doing?
> 
> I'm currently 7dpo on my 1st Geritol cycle, today the 1st time ever in my ttc journey I think I had implantation bleed, which fits in perfectly with my Imp dip yesterday and pinching/stabbing pain on my right side.
> 
> This thread needs some new BFP's :dust:

I hope this is your BABY IN A BOTTLE!!!


----------



## ES89

I'm in cd13, so guessing waiting to ovulate  x


----------



## PrayingLady

Hey Ladies!!! OMG I miss you guys!! 

Back off of a lovely 2 weeks vacation!! BeezBuzz Im so sorry about the Chemical! Powell how are you love? 

Heres the update on me, I haven't taken the geritol since I left but I did switch to Prenatals/folic acide and OPK's. I'm also taking extra calcium! Coincidentally there's an app on my phone call the "Period Tracker" and I've been using it since December. It tracked my O for last thursday so I decided to try a OPK and sure enough it was POSITIVE! So for the first time ever I figured out my O' cycle. *Super excited! We Bd and Bd but lets hope this time it works! Hubby have been taking my Geritol sooo I guess he's trying to help likewise!! 

I'm now 5dpo and feeling quite fine! I'm almost out of the prenatals but I think I'm switching back to geritol after tomorrow!! GL ladies!!! :))


----------



## Powell130

I'm 16DPO, AF due today and no sign of her! I've tested a few times with my ICs but today I realized that they're Wanfu NOT Wondfo!! And I read alot of bad reviews about them so I'm going to try a Dollar Store tomorrow and see what happens . FX'd for a BFP


----------



## bfpsoon

ttcbabyisom said:


> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing?
> 
> I'm currently 7dpo on my 1st Geritol cycle, today the 1st time ever in my ttc journey I think I had implantation bleed, which fits in perfectly with my Imp dip yesterday and pinching/stabbing pain on my right side.
> 
> This thread needs some new BFP's :dust:
> 
> I hope this is your BABY IN A BOTTLE!!!Click to expand...

Thanks Hun, I really do hope so

How's the symptoms pregnant momma?, hope bubs is being kind to you and not making you too sick :flower:


----------



## bfpsoon

Powell130 said:


> I'm 16DPO, AF due today and no sign of her! I've tested a few times with my ICs but today I realized that they're Wanfu NOT Wondfo!! And I read alot of bad reviews about them so I'm going to try a Dollar Store tomorrow and see what happens . FX'd for a BFP

Your chart looks fantastic, fingers crossed you get 2 nice lines when you test next :flower:


----------



## Powell130

bfpsoon said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 16DPO, AF due today and no sign of her! I've tested a few times with my ICs but today I realized that they're Wanfu NOT Wondfo!! And I read alot of bad reviews about them so I'm going to try a Dollar Store tomorrow and see what happens . FX'd for a BFP
> 
> Your chart looks fantastic, fingers crossed you get 2 nice lines when you test next :flower:Click to expand...

No AF, BFN this morning! Not even a hint of a line.


----------



## bfpsoon

Powell130 said:


> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 16DPO, AF due today and no sign of her! I've tested a few times with my ICs but today I realized that they're Wanfu NOT Wondfo!! And I read alot of bad reviews about them so I'm going to try a Dollar Store tomorrow and see what happens . FX'd for a BFP
> 
> Your chart looks fantastic, fingers crossed you get 2 nice lines when you test next :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> No AF, BFN this morning! Not even a hint of a line.Click to expand...

Might be that you ovulated later then you think, even FF is confused that's why it hasn't given you solid crosshairs. Give it a day or 2 and test again, don't give up hope :flower: :dust:


----------



## PrayingLady

bfpsoon said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 16DPO, AF due today and no sign of her! I've tested a few times with my ICs but today I realized that they're Wanfu NOT Wondfo!! And I read alot of bad reviews about them so I'm going to try a Dollar Store tomorrow and see what happens . FX'd for a BFP
> 
> Your chart looks fantastic, fingers crossed you get 2 nice lines when you test next :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> No AF, BFN this morning! Not even a hint of a line.Click to expand...
> 
> Might be that you ovulated later then you think, even FF is confused that's why it hasn't given you solid crosshairs. Give it a day or 2 and test again, don't give up hope :flower: :dust:Click to expand...

Fx'd Powell!!


----------



## ES89

Anyone on or around cd14?  x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

bfpsoon said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing?
> 
> I'm currently 7dpo on my 1st Geritol cycle, today the 1st time ever in my ttc journey I think I had implantation bleed, which fits in perfectly with my Imp dip yesterday and pinching/stabbing pain on my right side.
> 
> This thread needs some new BFP's :dust:
> 
> I hope this is your BABY IN A BOTTLE!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hun, I really do hope so
> 
> How's the symptoms pregnant momma?, hope bubs is being kind to you and not making you too sick :flower:Click to expand...

no symptoms really yet...still too early i think. i'm very tired and feel weak, just like last time so i'm ok with that...no MS yet or anything. I don't care how sick I get, I will welcome it as long as the baby STICKS!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

bfpsoon said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 16DPO, AF due today and no sign of her! I've tested a few times with my ICs but today I realized that they're Wanfu NOT Wondfo!! And I read alot of bad reviews about them so I'm going to try a Dollar Store tomorrow and see what happens . FX'd for a BFP
> 
> Your chart looks fantastic, fingers crossed you get 2 nice lines when you test next :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> No AF, BFN this morning! Not even a hint of a line.Click to expand...
> 
> Might be that you ovulated later then you think, even FF is confused that's why it hasn't given you solid crosshairs. Give it a day or 2 and test again, don't give up hope :flower: :dust:Click to expand...

FX'D for you Powell!!! Your chart looks great!


----------



## bfpsoon

ttcbabyisom said:


> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing?
> 
> I'm currently 7dpo on my 1st Geritol cycle, today the 1st time ever in my ttc journey I think I had implantation bleed, which fits in perfectly with my Imp dip yesterday and pinching/stabbing pain on my right side.
> 
> This thread needs some new BFP's :dust:
> 
> I hope this is your BABY IN A BOTTLE!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hun, I really do hope so
> 
> How's the symptoms pregnant momma?, hope bubs is being kind to you and not making you too sick :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> no symptoms really yet...still too early i think. i'm very tired and feel weak, just like last time so i'm ok with that...no MS yet or anything. I don't care how sick I get, I will welcome it as long as the baby STICKS!Click to expand...

It's going to stick and grow into a beautiful baby :cloud9:

When did you start experiencing the tiredness? today I have spent the afternoon napping on the sofa, I feel intense fatigue, currently 9dpo.. hurry up 2ww


----------



## PrayingLady

bfpsoon said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing?
> 
> I'm currently 7dpo on my 1st Geritol cycle, today the 1st time ever in my ttc journey I think I had implantation bleed, which fits in perfectly with my Imp dip yesterday and pinching/stabbing pain on my right side.
> 
> This thread needs some new BFP's :dust:
> 
> I hope this is your BABY IN A BOTTLE!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hun, I really do hope so
> 
> How's the symptoms pregnant momma?, hope bubs is being kind to you and not making you too sick :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> no symptoms really yet...still too early i think. i'm very tired and feel weak, just like last time so i'm ok with that...no MS yet or anything. I don't care how sick I get, I will welcome it as long as the baby STICKS!Click to expand...
> 
> It's going to stick and grow into a beautiful baby :cloud9:
> 
> When did you start experiencing the tiredness? today I have spent the afternoon napping on the sofa, I feel intense fatigue, currently 9dpo.. hurry up 2wwClick to expand...

Im cd23 7dpo... been feeling fatigue likewise but thats about it. Fx'd!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

bfpsoon said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing?
> 
> I'm currently 7dpo on my 1st Geritol cycle, today the 1st time ever in my ttc journey I think I had implantation bleed, which fits in perfectly with my Imp dip yesterday and pinching/stabbing pain on my right side.
> 
> This thread needs some new BFP's :dust:
> 
> I hope this is your BABY IN A BOTTLE!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hun, I really do hope so
> 
> How's the symptoms pregnant momma?, hope bubs is being kind to you and not making you too sick :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> no symptoms really yet...still too early i think. i'm very tired and feel weak, just like last time so i'm ok with that...no MS yet or anything. I don't care how sick I get, I will welcome it as long as the baby STICKS!Click to expand...
> 
> It's going to stick and grow into a beautiful baby :cloud9:
> 
> When did you start experiencing the tiredness? today I have spent the afternoon napping on the sofa, I feel intense fatigue, currently 9dpo.. hurry up 2wwClick to expand...

Awe, thank you! :hugs:

I feel like i've been feeling this way for about a week now...so about 7, 8 or 9 dpo ish...intense fatigue is a great sign. i hope your 2ww goes by SUPER SPEEDY! i tested at 9 dpo and was completely shocked by it...


----------



## razorbacks

ES89, I am on CD11! So I am right behind you!


----------



## bfpsoon

ttcbabyisom said:


> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing?
> 
> I'm currently 7dpo on my 1st Geritol cycle, today the 1st time ever in my ttc journey I think I had implantation bleed, which fits in perfectly with my Imp dip yesterday and pinching/stabbing pain on my right side.
> 
> This thread needs some new BFP's :dust:
> 
> I hope this is your BABY IN A BOTTLE!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hun, I really do hope so
> 
> How's the symptoms pregnant momma?, hope bubs is being kind to you and not making you too sick :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> no symptoms really yet...still too early i think. i'm very tired and feel weak, just like last time so i'm ok with that...no MS yet or anything. I don't care how sick I get, I will welcome it as long as the baby STICKS!Click to expand...
> 
> It's going to stick and grow into a beautiful baby :cloud9:
> 
> When did you start experiencing the tiredness? today I have spent the afternoon napping on the sofa, I feel intense fatigue, currently 9dpo.. hurry up 2wwClick to expand...
> 
> Awe, thank you! :hugs:
> 
> I feel like i've been feeling this way for about a week now...so about 7, 8 or 9 dpo ish...intense fatigue is a great sign. i hope your 2ww goes by SUPER SPEEDY! i tested at 9 dpo and was completely shocked by it...Click to expand...

Ohhh sounds promising then for me and Praying Lady. I've never felt such fatigue, couldn't even muster the energy to cook supper this evening.

Gutted now my Geritol bottle has run out and still waiting on my new bottle to arrive, secretly hoping I won't need to open it, the taste was really making me Gag.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

bfpsoon said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing?
> 
> I'm currently 7dpo on my 1st Geritol cycle, today the 1st time ever in my ttc journey I think I had implantation bleed, which fits in perfectly with my Imp dip yesterday and pinching/stabbing pain on my right side.
> 
> This thread needs some new BFP's :dust:
> 
> I hope this is your BABY IN A BOTTLE!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hun, I really do hope so
> 
> How's the symptoms pregnant momma?, hope bubs is being kind to you and not making you too sick :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> no symptoms really yet...still too early i think. i'm very tired and feel weak, just like last time so i'm ok with that...no MS yet or anything. I don't care how sick I get, I will welcome it as long as the baby STICKS!Click to expand...
> 
> It's going to stick and grow into a beautiful baby :cloud9:
> 
> When did you start experiencing the tiredness? today I have spent the afternoon napping on the sofa, I feel intense fatigue, currently 9dpo.. hurry up 2wwClick to expand...
> 
> Awe, thank you! :hugs:
> 
> I feel like i've been feeling this way for about a week now...so about 7, 8 or 9 dpo ish...intense fatigue is a great sign. i hope your 2ww goes by SUPER SPEEDY! i tested at 9 dpo and was completely shocked by it...Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh sounds promising then for me and Praying Lady. I've never felt such fatigue, couldn't even muster the energy to cook supper this evening.
> 
> Gutted now my Geritol bottle has run out and still waiting on my new bottle to arrive, secretly hoping I won't need to open it, the taste was really making me Gag.Click to expand...

Sounds very promising. I'm crossing my fingers for you! Yeah, that Geritol is NASTY stuff! Our babies will hopefully understand one day how much we are doing to get them!


----------



## PrayingLady

bfpsoon said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing?
> 
> I'm currently 7dpo on my 1st Geritol cycle, today the 1st time ever in my ttc journey I think I had implantation bleed, which fits in perfectly with my Imp dip yesterday and pinching/stabbing pain on my right side.
> 
> This thread needs some new BFP's :dust:
> 
> I hope this is your BABY IN A BOTTLE!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hun, I really do hope so
> 
> How's the symptoms pregnant momma?, hope bubs is being kind to you and not making you too sick :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> no symptoms really yet...still too early i think. i'm very tired and feel weak, just like last time so i'm ok with that...no MS yet or anything. I don't care how sick I get, I will welcome it as long as the baby STICKS!Click to expand...
> 
> It's going to stick and grow into a beautiful baby :cloud9:
> 
> When did you start experiencing the tiredness? today I have spent the afternoon napping on the sofa, I feel intense fatigue, currently 9dpo.. hurry up 2wwClick to expand...
> 
> Awe, thank you! :hugs:
> 
> I feel like i've been feeling this way for about a week now...so about 7, 8 or 9 dpo ish...intense fatigue is a great sign. i hope your 2ww goes by SUPER SPEEDY! i tested at 9 dpo and was completely shocked by it...Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh sounds promising then for me and Praying Lady. I've never felt such fatigue, couldn't even muster the energy to cook supper this evening.
> 
> Gutted now my Geritol bottle has run out and still waiting on my new bottle to arrive, secretly hoping I won't need to open it, the taste was really making me Gag.Click to expand...

Yesss!!! Im praying this is both of our month!! :thumbup: Im feeling really happy for some strange reason though..:hugs: I hope this happiness is a good sign!! :)


----------



## hopeful cedes

Hey ladies everything is going well as for the geritol i stopped taking it last month


----------



## Misslatino

I got my bfp with geritol complete and baby aspirin. First month I had a chemical then the next month added baby aspirin and got my bfp. We also used preseed on days that we needed the extra EWCM. Baby dust to all! Don't give up!


----------



## PrayingLady

Misslatino said:


> I got my bfp with geritol complete and baby aspirin. First month I had a chemical then the next month added baby aspirin and got my bfp. We also used preseed on days that we needed the extra EWCM. Baby dust to all! Don't give up!

Congrats doll!!!!


----------



## ES89

Misslatino said:


> I got my bfp with geritol complete and baby aspirin. First month I had a chemical then the next month added baby aspirin and got my bfp. We also used preseed on days that we needed the extra EWCM. Baby dust to all! Don't give up!

Congratulations  I've been ttc for this long yet I ask myself the same question every month, ovulation pain prior during or after ovulation?? Can anyone shed any light?? Im on cd16 and Had loads of cramping and bloating today. I have bd cd 8,12,14,16 am I covered?


----------



## PrayingLady

If this isn't my month I'm going to take Geritol and stick with it!! No matter how nasty it is :(. I also plan to do the SMEP too!! any success stories on the SMEP?


----------



## Misslatino

I bd'd every day from the day AF left until 2 days after o. I don't temp but I did track my cm so i just noted the pains and 3 days after EWCM was most plentiful. Not sure if that was the day I o'd or not but I was sure I wasn't missing the egg. I'm not sure when it actually takes place but i assumed that if I continued a few days after I thought I had I wouldnt miss it. We tried every other day from AF til AF for the first few months and got nothing so we just upped the ante and went for daily and it worked.


----------



## ES89

I had 1 cycle n we did it every day in my fertile period (both knackered) n nothing. Think everyone is different. My ttc buddy only did it once in in her fertile period (the day she got her first +opk) and she caught. I keep thinking if I'm not trying to think about it too much n staying calm it will happen. It's too hard not to think about it! Lol. X


----------



## ES89

PrayingLady said:


> If this isn't my month I'm going to take Geritol and stick with it!! No matter how nasty it is :(. I also plan to do the SMEP too!! any success stories on the SMEP?

I tried it a few cycles but no luck but I read of plenty women who had success. Give it a go and fx x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

:cry: Took another test Friday just for fun and it was NEGATIVE. Took 2 more and they were negative. I'm SO confused! So I had false positives all week long and all of a sudden it's gone? I'm confused...confused because still no period, now 2 days late and temp shot back up this morning but had a confusing dip in temp yesterday...I can't go for my bloodwork until Tuesday. This is horrible. All I did was cry yesterday when I should have been overjoyed. This is awful. :cry:


----------



## bfpsoon

ttcbabyisom said:


> :cry: Took another test Friday just for fun and it was NEGATIVE. Took 2 more and they were negative. I'm SO confused! So I had false positives all week long and all of a sudden it's gone? I'm confused...confused because still no period, now 2 days late and temp shot back up this morning but had a confusing dip in temp yesterday...I can't go for my bloodwork until Tuesday. This is horrible. All I did was cry yesterday when I should have been overjoyed. This is awful. :cry:

I really don't know what to say, I just want to give you a Hug, Did you use the same brand tests again ? or change to a different brand? when you tested again was your urine diluted ? No AF still is a good sign. Test again tomorrow

:hugs2: Thinking of you hun x


----------



## bfpsoon

Misslatino said:


> I got my bfp with geritol complete and baby aspirin. First month I had a chemical then the next month added baby aspirin and got my bfp. We also used preseed on days that we needed the extra EWCM. Baby dust to all! Don't give up!

Congrats hun, Healthy & happy 9 months to you. Now blow some baby dust our way :flower:


----------



## bfpsoon

Powell how are you getting on, I see your Temps are still high and rising, have you tested again ? Keeping my fingers crossed your :bfp: is only a test away


----------



## bfpsoon

ES89 said:


> Misslatino said:
> 
> 
> I got my bfp with geritol complete and baby aspirin. First month I had a chemical then the next month added baby aspirin and got my bfp. We also used preseed on days that we needed the extra EWCM. Baby dust to all! Don't give up!
> 
> Congratulations  I've been ttc for this long yet I ask myself the same question every month, ovulation pain prior during or after ovulation?? Can anyone shed any light?? Im on cd16 and Had loads of cramping and bloating today. I have bd cd 8,12,14,16 am I covered?Click to expand...

I usually get mild Ovulation pain a few days before, then it gets really painful and intense during ovulation.... if you get pain after it could be implantation pain.

I think your've covered the bd'ing quite well, I usually SMEP. However both of my bfp cycles happened when I only covered 1 of my fertile days.

I've only covered 2 days this cycle, because my Ov was on cd12 instead of my usual cd14/15.. done most of our bd'ing from cd13 onwards.

Just a waiting game now isn't it, it's out of our hands :flower:


----------



## PrayingLady

ttcbabyisom said:


> :cry: Took another test Friday just for fun and it was NEGATIVE. Took 2 more and they were negative. I'm SO confused! So I had false positives all week long and all of a sudden it's gone? I'm confused...confused because still no period, now 2 days late and temp shot back up this morning but had a confusing dip in temp yesterday...I can't go for my bloodwork until Tuesday. This is horrible. All I did was cry yesterday when I should have been overjoyed. This is awful. :cry:

Huggggg!!!! Im so sorry hun, keep testing though, all is not lost until AF shows her wicked face!! Im praying for you!:hugs:


----------



## PrayingLady

bfpsoon said:


> Powell how are you getting on, I see your Temps are still high and rising, have you tested again ? Keeping my fingers crossed your :bfp: is only a test away

Yes Powell where are you hun? How are things going?


----------



## Powell130

I'm here :) we have a house guest for the week so I haven't been on the computer as much. I haven't temped in 2 days but still been checking CM and CP. at steady medium-firm-closed CP and creamy CM. No AF. I suppose I'll continue with a break from temping and start again Monday and if it's high I'll test then.


----------



## ES89

Sorry to hear that ttcbabyisom, big hug. Xx

Gl Powell hope your temps are still high! 

I'm officially in tww. Not expecting bfp this cycle. So used to af showing her ugly face :-( I'm waiting till I'm officially late (my longest cycle) before I even consider testing. 
Quick question, does anyone else's boobs feel tender after af but before ovulation?? I usually only get tender/heavy boobs before af but this cycle it's been literally most my cycle? 
Is anyone close to testing? Hope to see some geritol babies


----------



## bfpsoon

I'm a little annoyed with FF I should be 12dpo today, but with todays high Temp it's now put me back to 9dpo :brat: I thought I was nearing the end of the dreaded 2ww. But nope back to 9dpo. 

How's everyone else getting on?


----------



## Powell130

Well after posting on here yesterday I decided I'd take a test while I was getting ready for dinner....well between the tests yesterday and this AM...I have 5-6 beautiful BFPs!!!
 



Attached Files:







yay.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## ES89

Awww yay congrats Powell  x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Powell130 said:


> Well after posting on here yesterday I decided I'd take a test while I was getting ready for dinner....well between the tests yesterday and this AM...I have 5-6 beautiful BFPs!!!

Awe, congratulations sweetie!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

bfpsoon said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> :cry: Took another test Friday just for fun and it was NEGATIVE. Took 2 more and they were negative. I'm SO confused! So I had false positives all week long and all of a sudden it's gone? I'm confused...confused because still no period, now 2 days late and temp shot back up this morning but had a confusing dip in temp yesterday...I can't go for my bloodwork until Tuesday. This is horrible. All I did was cry yesterday when I should have been overjoyed. This is awful. :cry:
> 
> I really don't know what to say, I just want to give you a Hug, Did you use the same brand tests again ? or change to a different brand? when you tested again was your urine diluted ? No AF still is a good sign. Test again tomorrow
> 
> :hugs2: Thinking of you hun xClick to expand...

I wish you could give me a hug too...a virtual one will do.  I used several different brands of tests throughout the week and all positives. Tested with fmu each time and sometimes with smu and drank little so no dilution. i started bleeding last night and going pretty good today...i can't imagine i'd still be preggers with this happening, right? i'll see what my bloodwork shows on Tuesday. I'm just so sad.


----------



## PrayingLady

Powell130 said:


> Well after posting on here yesterday I decided I'd take a test while I was getting ready for dinner....well between the tests yesterday and this AM...I have 5-6 beautiful BFPs!!!

OMG!!! I'm so happy for you doll!! Congrats!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Powell130

Okay ladies I'm officially freaking out. I just got discharged from the ER with Threatened Miscarriage as my diagnosis. My HCG levels are 240. I went in because I wanted to see what they were instead of having to wait til Tuesday..Gotta get them done again Tuesday to see how much/IF they go up. 

Prayers Please!!!


----------



## PrayingLady

Powell130 said:


> Okay ladies I'm officially freaking out. I just got discharged from the ER with Threatened Miscarriage as my diagnosis. My HCG levels are 240. I went in because I wanted to see what they were instead of having to wait til Tuesday..Gotta get them done again Tuesday to see how much/IF they go up.
> 
> Prayers Please!!!

My prayers are with you honey!! I hope everything turns around and a H & H 9 months!! Keep me updated..


----------



## Powell130

PrayingLady said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies I'm officially freaking out. I just got discharged from the ER with Threatened Miscarriage as my diagnosis. My HCG levels are 240. I went in because I wanted to see what they were instead of having to wait til Tuesday..Gotta get them done again Tuesday to see how much/IF they go up.
> 
> Prayers Please!!!
> 
> My prayers are with you honey!! I hope everything turns around and a H & H 9 months!! Keep me updated..Click to expand...

Thank you. I feel better than I did when I first got home. Apparently HCG numbers vary GREATLY and it's not so much the numbers that are important, it's the progression of them. So as long as Tuesdays bloods go up about double then i'm good. If not, there's risk of ectopic or miscarriage. I'm choosing to believe (pray) that everything is fine and that Tuesdays numbers will be somewhere close to 1,000. I have no reason to think otherwise at this moment. The Doc said that she'd be very suprised if I was pregnant this soon after a MC in June..well from what I've read, you're MORE fertile in the 3 months following a MC..SO, mayb since she is an ER doc, not an OB, she don't know what the hell she's talking about lol FX'd that's what it is atleast lol


----------



## Trecey25

Powell130 said:


> Okay ladies I'm officially freaking out. I just got discharged from the ER with Threatened Miscarriage as my diagnosis. My HCG levels are 240. I went in because I wanted to see what they were instead of having to wait til Tuesday..Gotta get them done again Tuesday to see how much/IF they go up.
> 
> Prayers Please!!!

I will be praying for u. Don't worry! Stay positive!


----------



## PrayingLady

Powell130 said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies I'm officially freaking out. I just got discharged from the ER with Threatened Miscarriage as my diagnosis. My HCG levels are 240. I went in because I wanted to see what they were instead of having to wait til Tuesday..Gotta get them done again Tuesday to see how much/IF they go up.
> 
> Prayers Please!!!
> 
> My prayers are with you honey!! I hope everything turns around and a H & H 9 months!! Keep me updated..Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I feel better than I did when I first got home. Apparently HCG numbers vary GREATLY and it's not so much the numbers that are important, it's the progression of them. So as long as Tuesdays bloods go up about double then i'm good. If not, there's risk of ectopic or miscarriage. I'm choosing to believe (pray) that everything is fine and that Tuesdays numbers will be somewhere close to 1,000. I have no reason to think otherwise at this moment. The Doc said that she'd be very suprised if I was pregnant this soon after a MC in June..well from what I've read, you're MORE fertile in the 3 months following a MC..SO, mayb since she is an ER doc, not an OB, she don't know what the hell she's talking about lol FX'd that's what it is atleast lolClick to expand...

Yes! She's probably talking crazy! lolol.. But my fingers are crossed hun and I will say a prayer for you tonight.:thumbup:


----------



## hunni12

Wowi can't believe this is still going. Congrats Powell


----------



## PrayingLady

hunni12 said:


> Wowi can't believe this is still going. Congrats Powell

hunni, how are you and baby doing? I'm so happy for you!


----------



## sugarpi24

Been taking the pills...didn't work...so I'm switching to the tonic...hope that works...


----------



## bfpsoon

Powell130 said:


> Well after posting on here yesterday I decided I'd take a test while I was getting ready for dinner....well between the tests yesterday and this AM...I have 5-6 beautiful BFPs!!!

See with a chart like that, there had to be a nice bfp outcome. So happy for you hun, Happy & healthy 9 months to you :flower:


----------



## bfpsoon

ttcbabyisom said:


> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> :cry: Took another test Friday just for fun and it was NEGATIVE. Took 2 more and they were negative. I'm SO confused! So I had false positives all week long and all of a sudden it's gone? I'm confused...confused because still no period, now 2 days late and temp shot back up this morning but had a confusing dip in temp yesterday...I can't go for my bloodwork until Tuesday. This is horrible. All I did was cry yesterday when I should have been overjoyed. This is awful. :cry:
> 
> I really don't know what to say, I just want to give you a Hug, Did you use the same brand tests again ? or change to a different brand? when you tested again was your urine diluted ? No AF still is a good sign. Test again tomorrow
> 
> :hugs2: Thinking of you hun xClick to expand...
> 
> I wish you could give me a hug too...a virtual one will do.  I used several different brands of tests throughout the week and all positives. Tested with fmu each time and sometimes with smu and drank little so no dilution. i started bleeding last night and going pretty good today...i can't imagine i'd still be preggers with this happening, right? i'll see what my bloodwork shows on Tuesday. I'm just so sad.Click to expand...


I'll be thinking of you on Tuesday, hope bloodwork comes back negative, it'l be easier to digest emotionally if you were never pregnant, then if you had a loss. Sorry don't mean to sound insensitive, just think it'l be alot more upsetting for you if it was a loss, compared to a bfn.

Sending you a huge virtual hug, let us know the outcome of your betas *Hugs*


----------



## bfpsoon

So I'm supposedly 10dpo, and I've had EWCM for 2 days now, how is that even possible long after ovulation ? Had a stalk on FF Gallery and there are over 1000 pregnancy charts where they have listed fertile cm after Ov. I've never had this before, usually get creamy up until AF

New bottle of Geritol arrived in the post today from the states, keeping everything crossed that I don't get to the end of this bottle. Taste is really making me feel sick

How is everyone else doing? any symptoms ?


----------



## Powell130

I had fertile CM after O..and I'm preggers :)


----------



## PrayingLady

Powell130 said:


> I had fertile CM after O..and I'm preggers :)

Powell how do I get to view your chart? I wanna get an idea of how these charts are suppose to look. If this isn't my month I'm about to start charting .. :wacko:

How are you feeling?

BTW ladies I'm 12dpo!!! Getting closer too testing time.:winkwink:


----------



## Powell130

Click the link in my sig that says Chart Stalkers Welcome

I'm feeling pretty good. Slight activity in the uterus area, sore boobs. But that's about it right now. 

I really hope I'm not on the way to a MC, but I don't think I am


----------



## PrayingLady

Powell130 said:


> Click the link in my sig that says Chart Stalkers Welcome
> 
> I'm feeling pretty good. Slight activity in the uterus area, sore boobs. But that's about it right now.
> 
> I really hope I'm not on the way to a MC, but I don't think I am

Don't think that way, everything will work out just fine!!! I can't wait to feel the way you feel :):happydance:


----------



## bfpsoon

Powell130 said:


> I had fertile CM after O..and I'm preggers :)

You give me hope powell, I hope I get as lucky as you :flower:


----------



## bfpsoon

PrayingLady said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I had fertile CM after O..and I'm preggers :)
> 
> Powell how do I get to view your chart? I wanna get an idea of how these charts are suppose to look. If this isn't my month I'm about to start charting .. :wacko:
> 
> How are you feeling?
> 
> BTW ladies I'm 12dpo!!! Getting closer too testing time.:winkwink:Click to expand...

Just a few days ahead of me then hun, when do you think you will be testing?
Any symptoms that stand out for you?

I have a few things that I usually get around this time anyway, (Painful boobs, cramps) but what's thrown me this time is the ewcm and extreme tiredness, had to have a nap on sofa this afternoon. Don't think I'll test until witch is officially late.. she's due to make an appearance on Friday

Fingers crossed she leaves us all well alone


----------



## PrayingLady

bfpsoon said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I had fertile CM after O..and I'm preggers :)
> 
> Powell how do I get to view your chart? I wanna get an idea of how these charts are suppose to look. If this isn't my month I'm about to start charting .. :wacko:
> 
> How are you feeling?
> 
> BTW ladies I'm 12dpo!!! Getting closer too testing time.:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Just a few days ahead of me then hun, when do you think you will be testing?
> Any symptoms that stand out for you?
> 
> I have a few things that I usually get around this time anyway, (Painful boobs, cramps) but what's thrown me this time is the ewcm and extreme tiredness, had to have a nap on sofa this afternoon. Don't think I'll test until witch is officially late.. she's due to make an appearance on Friday
> 
> Fingers crossed she leaves us all well aloneClick to expand...

Gonna wait it out! If the witch doesn't show her face after my 32 day cycle I will test until then I'm feeling soo regular I think Im out :(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Powell130 said:


> Okay ladies I'm officially freaking out. I just got discharged from the ER with Threatened Miscarriage as my diagnosis. My HCG levels are 240. I went in because I wanted to see what they were instead of having to wait til Tuesday..Gotta get them done again Tuesday to see how much/IF they go up.
> 
> Prayers Please!!!

I'm praying for you!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

bfpsoon said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> :cry: Took another test Friday just for fun and it was NEGATIVE. Took 2 more and they were negative. I'm SO confused! So I had false positives all week long and all of a sudden it's gone? I'm confused...confused because still no period, now 2 days late and temp shot back up this morning but had a confusing dip in temp yesterday...I can't go for my bloodwork until Tuesday. This is horrible. All I did was cry yesterday when I should have been overjoyed. This is awful. :cry:
> 
> I really don't know what to say, I just want to give you a Hug, Did you use the same brand tests again ? or change to a different brand? when you tested again was your urine diluted ? No AF still is a good sign. Test again tomorrow
> 
> :hugs2: Thinking of you hun xClick to expand...
> 
> I wish you could give me a hug too...a virtual one will do.  I used several different brands of tests throughout the week and all positives. Tested with fmu each time and sometimes with smu and drank little so no dilution. i started bleeding last night and going pretty good today...i can't imagine i'd still be preggers with this happening, right? i'll see what my bloodwork shows on Tuesday. I'm just so sad.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll be thinking of you on Tuesday, hope bloodwork comes back negative, it'l be easier to digest emotionally if you were never pregnant, then if you had a loss. Sorry don't mean to sound insensitive, just think it'l be alot more upsetting for you if it was a loss, compared to a bfn.
> 
> Sending you a huge virtual hug, let us know the outcome of your betas *Hugs*Click to expand...

thank you. i have no idea what to expect from bloodwork results tomorrow. I have a feeling it's going to show a chemical. I know i was pregnant. I had plenty of positive tests. Then negative...so all i can assume was chemical...but i'll be ok..just ready to get this DANG show on the road again to a BFP! Ugh...make it happen this time please! This is nuts!


----------



## 3gg0

ttcbabyisom said:


> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> :cry: Took another test Friday just for fun and it was NEGATIVE. Took 2 more and they were negative. I'm SO confused! So I had false positives all week long and all of a sudden it's gone? I'm confused...confused because still no period, now 2 days late and temp shot back up this morning but had a confusing dip in temp yesterday...I can't go for my bloodwork until Tuesday. This is horrible. All I did was cry yesterday when I should have been overjoyed. This is awful. :cry:
> 
> I really don't know what to say, I just want to give you a Hug, Did you use the same brand tests again ? or change to a different brand? when you tested again was your urine diluted ? No AF still is a good sign. Test again tomorrow
> 
> :hugs2: Thinking of you hun xClick to expand...
> 
> I wish you could give me a hug too...a virtual one will do.  I used several different brands of tests throughout the week and all positives. Tested with fmu each time and sometimes with smu and drank little so no dilution. i started bleeding last night and going pretty good today...i can't imagine i'd still be preggers with this happening, right? i'll see what my bloodwork shows on Tuesday. I'm just so sad.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll be thinking of you on Tuesday, hope bloodwork comes back negative, it'l be easier to digest emotionally if you were never pregnant, then if you had a loss. Sorry don't mean to sound insensitive, just think it'l be alot more upsetting for you if it was a loss, compared to a bfn.
> 
> Sending you a huge virtual hug, let us know the outcome of your betas *Hugs*Click to expand...
> 
> thank you. i have no idea what to expect from bloodwork results tomorrow. I have a feeling it's going to show a chemical. I know i was pregnant. I had plenty of positive tests. Then negative...so all i can assume was chemical...but i'll be ok..just ready to get this DANG show on the road again to a BFP! Ugh...make it happen this time please! This is nuts!Click to expand...

:hugs: to you


----------



## PrayingLady

3gg0 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> :cry: Took another test Friday just for fun and it was NEGATIVE. Took 2 more and they were negative. I'm SO confused! So I had false positives all week long and all of a sudden it's gone? I'm confused...confused because still no period, now 2 days late and temp shot back up this morning but had a confusing dip in temp yesterday...I can't go for my bloodwork until Tuesday. This is horrible. All I did was cry yesterday when I should have been overjoyed. This is awful. :cry:
> 
> I really don't know what to say, I just want to give you a Hug, Did you use the same brand tests again ? or change to a different brand? when you tested again was your urine diluted ? No AF still is a good sign. Test again tomorrow
> 
> :hugs2: Thinking of you hun xClick to expand...
> 
> I wish you could give me a hug too...a virtual one will do.  I used several different brands of tests throughout the week and all positives. Tested with fmu each time and sometimes with smu and drank little so no dilution. i started bleeding last night and going pretty good today...i can't imagine i'd still be preggers with this happening, right? i'll see what my bloodwork shows on Tuesday. I'm just so sad.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll be thinking of you on Tuesday, hope bloodwork comes back negative, it'l be easier to digest emotionally if you were never pregnant, then if you had a loss. Sorry don't mean to sound insensitive, just think it'l be alot more upsetting for you if it was a loss, compared to a bfn.
> 
> Sending you a huge virtual hug, let us know the outcome of your betas *Hugs*Click to expand...
> 
> thank you. i have no idea what to expect from bloodwork results tomorrow. I have a feeling it's going to show a chemical. I know i was pregnant. I had plenty of positive tests. Then negative...so all i can assume was chemical...but i'll be ok..just ready to get this DANG show on the road again to a BFP! Ugh...make it happen this time please! This is nuts!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: to youClick to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Powell130

ttcbabyisom said:


> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> :cry: Took another test Friday just for fun and it was NEGATIVE. Took 2 more and they were negative. I'm SO confused! So I had false positives all week long and all of a sudden it's gone? I'm confused...confused because still no period, now 2 days late and temp shot back up this morning but had a confusing dip in temp yesterday...I can't go for my bloodwork until Tuesday. This is horrible. All I did was cry yesterday when I should have been overjoyed. This is awful. :cry:
> 
> I really don't know what to say, I just want to give you a Hug, Did you use the same brand tests again ? or change to a different brand? when you tested again was your urine diluted ? No AF still is a good sign. Test again tomorrow
> 
> :hugs2: Thinking of you hun xClick to expand...
> 
> I wish you could give me a hug too...a virtual one will do.  I used several different brands of tests throughout the week and all positives. Tested with fmu each time and sometimes with smu and drank little so no dilution. i started bleeding last night and going pretty good today...i can't imagine i'd still be preggers with this happening, right? i'll see what my bloodwork shows on Tuesday. I'm just so sad.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll be thinking of you on Tuesday, hope bloodwork comes back negative, it'l be easier to digest emotionally if you were never pregnant, then if you had a loss. Sorry don't mean to sound insensitive, just think it'l be alot more upsetting for you if it was a loss, compared to a bfn.
> 
> Sending you a huge virtual hug, let us know the outcome of your betas *Hugs*Click to expand...
> 
> thank you. i have no idea what to expect from bloodwork results tomorrow. I have a feeling it's going to show a chemical. I know i was pregnant. I had plenty of positive tests. Then negative...so all i can assume was chemical...but i'll be ok..just ready to get this DANG show on the road again to a BFP! Ugh...make it happen this time please! This is nuts!Click to expand...

:hugs: to you hun


----------



## momsumday

Keep taking the Geritol. It really works I have been trying to conceive for 14 years and my cousin told me about this stuff because she just conceived for the first time at age 27, and she just had a beautiful son earlier this year. I took the liquid form of Geritol and I to conceived, but it is sad to say my hcg is not rising appropriately and my doc wants to give me a methotrexate injection to terminate the pregnancy. I am really hurt :) When we did my ultrasound at 4 weeks 6 days nothing showed on the ultrasound not in my tubes or uterus, and my hcg was 83. No pain no bleeding.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Ok...so this cycle i've decided to not take my normal prenatal and try the Geritol...so i'll be taking this nasty crap every day after lunch until ovulation day....right? Come on "baby in every bottle"!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

bfpsoon said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> :cry: Took another test Friday just for fun and it was NEGATIVE. Took 2 more and they were negative. I'm SO confused! So I had false positives all week long and all of a sudden it's gone? I'm confused...confused because still no period, now 2 days late and temp shot back up this morning but had a confusing dip in temp yesterday...I can't go for my bloodwork until Tuesday. This is horrible. All I did was cry yesterday when I should have been overjoyed. This is awful. :cry:
> 
> I really don't know what to say, I just want to give you a Hug, Did you use the same brand tests again ? or change to a different brand? when you tested again was your urine diluted ? No AF still is a good sign. Test again tomorrow
> 
> :hugs2: Thinking of you hun xClick to expand...
> 
> I wish you could give me a hug too...a virtual one will do.  I used several different brands of tests throughout the week and all positives. Tested with fmu each time and sometimes with smu and drank little so no dilution. i started bleeding last night and going pretty good today...i can't imagine i'd still be preggers with this happening, right? i'll see what my bloodwork shows on Tuesday. I'm just so sad.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll be thinking of you on Tuesday, hope bloodwork comes back negative, it'l be easier to digest emotionally if you were never pregnant, then if you had a loss. Sorry don't mean to sound insensitive, just think it'l be alot more upsetting for you if it was a loss, compared to a bfn.
> 
> Sending you a huge virtual hug, let us know the outcome of your betas *Hugs*Click to expand...

Blood work did come back negative but she said with as many positives I got throughout the week, they are ruling it a chemical pregnancy. So...onto the next cycle.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

momsumday said:


> Keep taking the Geritol. It really works I have been trying to conceive for 14 years and my cousin told me about this stuff because she just conceived for the first time at age 27, and she just had a beautiful son earlier this year. I took the liquid form of Geritol and I to conceived, but it is sad to say my hcg is not rising appropriately and my doc wants to give me a methotrexate injection to terminate the pregnancy. I am really hurt :) When we did my ultrasound at 4 weeks 6 days nothing showed on the ultrasound not in my tubes or uterus, and my hcg was 83. No pain no bleeding.

So sorry to hear this momsumday...:hugs:


----------



## Powell130

ttcbabyisom said:


> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> :cry: Took another test Friday just for fun and it was NEGATIVE. Took 2 more and they were negative. I'm SO confused! So I had false positives all week long and all of a sudden it's gone? I'm confused...confused because still no period, now 2 days late and temp shot back up this morning but had a confusing dip in temp yesterday...I can't go for my bloodwork until Tuesday. This is horrible. All I did was cry yesterday when I should have been overjoyed. This is awful. :cry:
> 
> I really don't know what to say, I just want to give you a Hug, Did you use the same brand tests again ? or change to a different brand? when you tested again was your urine diluted ? No AF still is a good sign. Test again tomorrow
> 
> :hugs2: Thinking of you hun xClick to expand...
> 
> I wish you could give me a hug too...a virtual one will do.  I used several different brands of tests throughout the week and all positives. Tested with fmu each time and sometimes with smu and drank little so no dilution. i started bleeding last night and going pretty good today...i can't imagine i'd still be preggers with this happening, right? i'll see what my bloodwork shows on Tuesday. I'm just so sad.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll be thinking of you on Tuesday, hope bloodwork comes back negative, it'l be easier to digest emotionally if you were never pregnant, then if you had a loss. Sorry don't mean to sound insensitive, just think it'l be alot more upsetting for you if it was a loss, compared to a bfn.
> 
> Sending you a huge virtual hug, let us know the outcome of your betas *Hugs*Click to expand...
> 
> Blood work did come back negative but she said with as many positives I got throughout the week, they are ruling it a chemical pregnancy. So...onto the next cycle.Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Powell130

ttcbabyisom said:


> Ok...so this cycle i've decided to not take my normal prenatal and try the Geritol...so i'll be taking this nasty crap every day after lunch until ovulation day....right? Come on "baby in every bottle"!!!

I took mine up until O because of the alcohol content then switched to prenatals


----------



## Powell130

MY BETA WAS 747!!! YAY!! I gotta go back one more time tomorrow and as long as those are good, I don't have to go back til the 18th for my actual first prenatal appointment :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

just drank my first day's worth...YUCK! Thank god it's only a tiny amount but dang...that's gross! i have it on my desk at work which is hilarious...i can't wait for the questions. i will be taking it every day after lunch. Let the good times begin!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Powell130 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> Ok...so this cycle i've decided to not take my normal prenatal and try the Geritol...so i'll be taking this nasty crap every day after lunch until ovulation day....right? Come on "baby in every bottle"!!!
> 
> I took mine up until O because of the alcohol content then switched to prenatalsClick to expand...

perfect, that's what i'll do then. Thanks!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Powell130 said:


> MY BETA WAS 747!!! YAY!! I gotta go back one more time tomorrow and as long as those are good, I don't have to go back til the 18th for my actual first prenatal appointment :)

YAY, YAY, YAY!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## PrayingLady

Powell130 said:


> MY BETA WAS 747!!! YAY!! I gotta go back one more time tomorrow and as long as those are good, I don't have to go back til the 18th for my actual first prenatal appointment :)

Yayayay!! So happy for you!!:happydance:


----------



## PrayingLady

Well ladies, 

I'm out of the runnings!!! :nope:Went to potty and wiped.. too my surprise red mixed in my cm. (sorry TMI):blush: Sooooo I'm thinking af is ready to show her face tomorrow which is right on schedule!!! :nope::nope:

Starting tonight I will be taking Geritol in the am and in the pm along with Folic acid up until O. Temping and using OPk's along with SMEP! Busy month ahead but I look forward to getting my BFP!! :happydance::happydance:

I'm questioning whether I should do the soy from CD 3-7? what do you guys think?


----------



## ES89

Sorry af is on way. Hopefully geritol will help you get your bfp next cycle  x


----------



## Powell130

PrayingLady said:


> Well ladies,
> 
> I'm out of the runnings!!! :nope:Went to potty and wiped.. too my surprise red mixed in my cm. (sorry TMI):blush: Sooooo I'm thinking af is ready to show her face tomorrow which is right on schedule!!! :nope::nope:
> 
> Starting tonight I will be taking Geritol in the am and in the pm along with Folic acid up until O. Temping and using OPk's along with SMEP! Busy month ahead but I look forward to getting my BFP!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm questioning whether I should do the soy from CD 3-7? what do you guys think?

:hugs:

just curious tho, why are you taking it 2x a day?

I did soy 3-7 this cycle ;)


----------



## PrayingLady

Powell130 said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies,
> 
> I'm out of the runnings!!! :nope:Went to potty and wiped.. too my surprise red mixed in my cm. (sorry TMI):blush: Sooooo I'm thinking af is ready to show her face tomorrow which is right on schedule!!! :nope::nope:
> 
> Starting tonight I will be taking Geritol in the am and in the pm along with Folic acid up until O. Temping and using OPk's along with SMEP! Busy month ahead but I look forward to getting my BFP!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm questioning whether I should do the soy from CD 3-7? what do you guys think?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> just curious tho, why are you taking it 2x a day?
> 
> I did soy 3-7 this cycle ;)Click to expand...

 
well a friend of mines who just got preggo on it took a pill in the morning and liquid tonic at night?


----------



## ES89

What is soy supposed to do?


----------



## Powell130

PrayingLady said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies,
> 
> I'm out of the runnings!!! :nope:Went to potty and wiped.. too my surprise red mixed in my cm. (sorry TMI):blush: Sooooo I'm thinking af is ready to show her face tomorrow which is right on schedule!!! :nope::nope:
> 
> Starting tonight I will be taking Geritol in the am and in the pm along with Folic acid up until O. Temping and using OPk's along with SMEP! Busy month ahead but I look forward to getting my BFP!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm questioning whether I should do the soy from CD 3-7? what do you guys think?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> just curious tho, why are you taking it 2x a day?
> 
> I did soy 3-7 this cycle ;)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well a friend of mines who just got preggo on it took a pill in the morning and liquid tonic at night?Click to expand...

Oh okay. Now that you say that I feel like I have heard some ladies on threads saying they took both


----------



## Powell130

ES89 said:


> What is soy supposed to do?

It's dubbed "nature's clomid" it stimulates ovulation.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-1/976887-soy-isoflavones.html


----------



## bfpsoon

PrayingLady said:


> Well ladies,
> 
> I'm out of the runnings!!! :nope:Went to potty and wiped.. too my surprise red mixed in my cm. (sorry TMI):blush: Sooooo I'm thinking af is ready to show her face tomorrow which is right on schedule!!! :nope::nope:
> 
> Starting tonight I will be taking Geritol in the am and in the pm along with Folic acid up until O. Temping and using OPk's along with SMEP! Busy month ahead but I look forward to getting my BFP!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm questioning whether I should do the soy from CD 3-7? what do you guys think?

:( sorry to hear that Praying, hope it doesn't turn out to be the witch... lets think positively it could be implantation spotting... witch go away you are not welcome here :witch:


----------



## bfpsoon

Well 12dpo, 2 days until af is due... feeling very nauseous and have these sharp stabbing pains behind my pubic bone. lots of creamy cm. Can't believe I've resisted testing yet, i'm determined not to. So today I bought Test and tampons... wonder which one I'll get to use 1st.

How is everyone else getting on ? :flower:


----------



## bfpsoon

ttcbabyisom said:


> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> :cry: Took another test Friday just for fun and it was NEGATIVE. Took 2 more and they were negative. I'm SO confused! So I had false positives all week long and all of a sudden it's gone? I'm confused...confused because still no period, now 2 days late and temp shot back up this morning but had a confusing dip in temp yesterday...I can't go for my bloodwork until Tuesday. This is horrible. All I did was cry yesterday when I should have been overjoyed. This is awful. :cry:
> 
> I really don't know what to say, I just want to give you a Hug, Did you use the same brand tests again ? or change to a different brand? when you tested again was your urine diluted ? No AF still is a good sign. Test again tomorrow
> 
> :hugs2: Thinking of you hun xClick to expand...
> 
> I wish you could give me a hug too...a virtual one will do.  I used several different brands of tests throughout the week and all positives. Tested with fmu each time and sometimes with smu and drank little so no dilution. i started bleeding last night and going pretty good today...i can't imagine i'd still be preggers with this happening, right? i'll see what my bloodwork shows on Tuesday. I'm just so sad.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll be thinking of you on Tuesday, hope bloodwork comes back negative, it'l be easier to digest emotionally if you were never pregnant, then if you had a loss. Sorry don't mean to sound insensitive, just think it'l be alot more upsetting for you if it was a loss, compared to a bfn.
> 
> Sending you a huge virtual hug, let us know the outcome of your betas *Hugs*Click to expand...
> 
> Blood work did come back negative but she said with as many positives I got throughout the week, they are ruling it a chemical pregnancy. So...onto the next cycle.Click to expand...

so sorry hunni *Hugs*

Your baby is at the end of that bottle, keep taking it. I know its gross, but if it works it'l be worth it


----------



## bfpsoon

Powell130 said:


> MY BETA WAS 747!!! YAY!! I gotta go back one more time tomorrow and as long as those are good, I don't have to go back til the 18th for my actual first prenatal appointment :)

That is fantastic, see no risk whatsoever.. your beanie is growing into a beautiful baby


----------



## PrayingLady

bfpsoon said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> MY BETA WAS 747!!! YAY!! I gotta go back one more time tomorrow and as long as those are good, I don't have to go back til the 18th for my actual first prenatal appointment :)
> 
> That is fantastic, see no risk whatsoever.. your beanie is growing into a beautiful babyClick to expand...

So it's nothing heavy yet but definately cramping and spotting.. should I consider this CD1?


----------



## Powell130

PrayingLady said:


> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> MY BETA WAS 747!!! YAY!! I gotta go back one more time tomorrow and as long as those are good, I don't have to go back til the 18th for my actual first prenatal appointment :)
> 
> That is fantastic, see no risk whatsoever.. your beanie is growing into a beautiful babyClick to expand...
> 
> So it's nothing heavy yet but definately cramping and spotting.. should I consider this CD1?Click to expand...

No. Wait til you see full red flow. Spotting doesn't count. So if you haven't seen red flow yet, you're technically not out yet :) bleeding does happen alot in early pregnancy ya know ;)


----------



## Powell130

bfpsoon said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> MY BETA WAS 747!!! YAY!! I gotta go back one more time tomorrow and as long as those are good, I don't have to go back til the 18th for my actual first prenatal appointment :)
> 
> That is fantastic, see no risk whatsoever.. your beanie is growing into a beautiful babyClick to expand...

:) I'm so excited! It's slowly becoming more real and I love it!


----------



## bfpsoon

PrayingLady said:


> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> MY BETA WAS 747!!! YAY!! I gotta go back one more time tomorrow and as long as those are good, I don't have to go back til the 18th for my actual first prenatal appointment :)
> 
> That is fantastic, see no risk whatsoever.. your beanie is growing into a beautiful babyClick to expand...
> 
> So it's nothing heavy yet but definately cramping and spotting.. should I consider this CD1?Click to expand...

No, as Powell said it isn't cd1 until you get proper flow, spotting doesn't count. Hang in there


----------



## bfpsoon

So stupid FF has changed my chart again and put me back to what I originally was, so currently 16dpo, instead of 13dpo. Despite today's plummet in temp, I thought as I am technically over 14dpo I'd test.. well :bfn: :( Disappointed to say the least.. so just going to hang in there and hope FF has got it wrong and I'm still only 13dpo. Fingers crossed for a nice rise in temp tomorrow.
Urghh Geritol is like poison, why do we inflict this on ourselves


----------



## PrayingLady

Powell130 said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> MY BETA WAS 747!!! YAY!! I gotta go back one more time tomorrow and as long as those are good, I don't have to go back til the 18th for my actual first prenatal appointment :)
> 
> That is fantastic, see no risk whatsoever.. your beanie is growing into a beautiful babyClick to expand...
> 
> So it's nothing heavy yet but definately cramping and spotting.. should I consider this CD1?Click to expand...
> 
> No. Wait til you see full red flow. Spotting doesn't count. So if you haven't seen red flow yet, you're technically not out yet :) bleeding does happen alot in early pregnancy ya know ;)Click to expand...

 
I wish it wasn't!!! That stink witch showed full force last night... Cramps,backaches the worse!!!:nope::nope: I'm okay now though and ready to give this month a try!

Powell I'm going for the soy at 80,80,120,120, 160. cd3-7 Sooo excited!!! 

I'm also on the geritol pills (not tonic yet) and folic acid!!! :) 

Baby dust ladies!


----------



## Powell130

I'm sorry to hear that but glad to hear you are in full force for this cycle. Sounds very similar to what did :)


----------



## PrayingLady

Powell130 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that but glad to hear you are in full force for this cycle. Sounds very similar to what did :)

 
I wish the stinky cramps would go away...:nope:


----------



## Powell130

PrayingLady said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that but glad to hear you are in full force for this cycle. Sounds very similar to what did :)
> 
> 
> I wish the stinky cramps would go away...:nope:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## ES89

Sorry af got you :-( A new cycle, new start. I've been cramping on and off today , boobs aching, tired and banging headache just come on. All normal though. How's everyone else doing? X


----------



## 3gg0

Well the first month of geritol did not turn into a BFP for me. AF got me this morning. The cramps woke me up at 2:30 a.m. Went to the bathroom and there she was! So here is to another month of geritol. I am also doing soy, baby aspirin, and preseed! Cycle #7... Here I come!


----------



## Powell130

3gg0 said:


> Well the first month of geritol did not turn into a BFP for me. AF got me this morning. The cramps woke me up at 2:30 a.m. Went to the bathroom and there she was! So here is to another month of geritol. I am also doing soy, baby aspirin, and preseed! Cycle #7... Here I come!

:hugs: GL & lots of :dust:!! 

(ps- I used all of those this last cyce except for the Preseed)


----------



## 3gg0

Powell130 said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> Well the first month of geritol did not turn into a BFP for me. AF got me this morning. The cramps woke me up at 2:30 a.m. Went to the bathroom and there she was! So here is to another month of geritol. I am also doing soy, baby aspirin, and preseed! Cycle #7... Here I come!
> 
> :hugs: GL & lots of :dust:!!
> 
> (ps- I used all of those this last cyce except for the Preseed)Click to expand...

Thanks.. I used all those last month too. Hoping month 2 of it will work for me. However... I am taking the pill and not the liquid.


----------



## Powell130

I took the liquid


----------



## bfpsoon

Well :witch: got me too this morning.. Damn her
back to cd1 

Best of luck to ES89 Who is still in the running for a nice big :bfp:
And sorry to those that got caught by the witch, the next cycle shall be ours

Come on Geritol, work your magic :dust:


----------



## ES89

Had 11 hours sleep last night! Went to bed feeling tired, headache.Woke up this morning feeling exactly the same. Boobs still tender. Hoping there all gd signs. Only 7dpo (I think) but dying to test but too early yet


----------



## PrayingLady

bfpsoon said:


> Well :witch: got me too this morning.. Damn her
> back to cd1
> 
> Best of luck to ES89 Who is still in the running for a nice big :bfp:
> And sorry to those that got caught by the witch, the next cycle shall be ours
> 
> Come on Geritol, work your magic :dust:

I agree!! Come on Geritol work your magic!:happydance:


----------



## Powell130

GL to all you ladies!

My HCG from yesterday was 1527 :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

PrayingLady said:


> Well ladies,
> 
> I'm out of the runnings!!! :nope:Went to potty and wiped.. too my surprise red mixed in my cm. (sorry TMI):blush: Sooooo I'm thinking af is ready to show her face tomorrow which is right on schedule!!! :nope::nope:
> 
> Starting tonight I will be taking Geritol in the am and in the pm along with Folic acid up until O. Temping and using OPk's along with SMEP! Busy month ahead but I look forward to getting my BFP!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm questioning whether I should do the soy from CD 3-7? what do you guys think?

I'm sorry prayinglady! Wow, you're going to take the geritol twice a day? Is that ok to do? I've heard of the folic acid thing too...isn't that in the liquid geritol already?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Powell130 said:


> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> MY BETA WAS 747!!! YAY!! I gotta go back one more time tomorrow and as long as those are good, I don't have to go back til the 18th for my actual first prenatal appointment :)
> 
> That is fantastic, see no risk whatsoever.. your beanie is growing into a beautiful babyClick to expand...
> 
> :) I'm so excited! It's slowly becoming more real and I love it!Click to expand...

I'm really happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

bfpsoon said:


> So stupid FF has changed my chart again and put me back to what I originally was, so currently 16dpo, instead of 13dpo. Despite today's plummet in temp, I thought as I am technically over 14dpo I'd test.. well :bfn: :( Disappointed to say the least.. so just going to hang in there and hope FF has got it wrong and I'm still only 13dpo. Fingers crossed for a nice rise in temp tomorrow.
> Urghh Geritol is like poison, why do we inflict this on ourselves

hang in there girl and sorry! :-( hopefully ff is wrong!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3gg0 said:


> Well the first month of geritol did not turn into a BFP for me. AF got me this morning. The cramps woke me up at 2:30 a.m. Went to the bathroom and there she was! So here is to another month of geritol. I am also doing soy, baby aspirin, and preseed! Cycle #7... Here I come!

good luck girl!!! sorry AF got you. She's such a witch! I'm doing all those things too so good luck to you and hopefully it works this next cycle. I had luck last cycle with all of that but it just didn't stick. Here's to a SEPTEMBER/OCTOBER bfp ladies!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Powell130 said:


> GL to all you ladies!
> 
> My HCG from yesterday was 1527 :)

YAY!!!


----------



## PrayingLady

ttcbabyisom said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies,
> 
> I'm out of the runnings!!! :nope:Went to potty and wiped.. too my surprise red mixed in my cm. (sorry TMI):blush: Sooooo I'm thinking af is ready to show her face tomorrow which is right on schedule!!! :nope::nope:
> 
> Starting tonight I will be taking Geritol in the am and in the pm along with Folic acid up until O. Temping and using OPk's along with SMEP! Busy month ahead but I look forward to getting my BFP!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm questioning whether I should do the soy from CD 3-7? what do you guys think?
> 
> I'm sorry prayinglady! Wow, you're going to take the geritol twice a day? Is that ok to do? I've heard of the folic acid thing too...isn't that in the liquid geritol already?Click to expand...

Well I'm only taking one hun.. I guess it safer with one! I wish I had the tonic but I just can't find it!! ugh, might have ot order it.


----------



## ES89

Right this might be tmi. Kinda confused. I noticed watery cm in my pants so I went to wipe it with some tissue n it was like a watery brownish pink (im used to having light brown sticky cm before af) Im only on cd23 so I'm praying it's not the start of af! Do you think it might be ib? im praying this is it but I'm scared it's af with an early visit! I will be taking vitamin b complex next cycle if it is! I didn't use opk this cycle but when I have in the past I've got my + inbetween cd 14 and 22. I noticed when it was + I would cramp n b bloated which is what I noticed on cd16 this cycle. Maybe I should use opk again so I know for sure.... Omg Im freaking out lol


----------



## Powell130

Sounds like IB to me! FX'd for you hun!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

PrayingLady said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies,
> 
> I'm out of the runnings!!! :nope:Went to potty and wiped.. too my surprise red mixed in my cm. (sorry TMI):blush: Sooooo I'm thinking af is ready to show her face tomorrow which is right on schedule!!! :nope::nope:
> 
> Starting tonight I will be taking Geritol in the am and in the pm along with Folic acid up until O. Temping and using OPk's along with SMEP! Busy month ahead but I look forward to getting my BFP!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm questioning whether I should do the soy from CD 3-7? what do you guys think?
> 
> I'm sorry prayinglady! Wow, you're going to take the geritol twice a day? Is that ok to do? I've heard of the folic acid thing too...isn't that in the liquid geritol already?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm only taking one hun.. I guess it safer with one! I wish I had the tonic but I just can't find it!! ugh, might have ot order it.Click to expand...

is the tonic just the liquid kind? i have the liquid kind and it's so nasty! not sure it's tonic though...i just know the bottle says geritol liquid...i hope you get yours soon!


----------



## Powell130

ttcbabyisom said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies,
> 
> I'm out of the runnings!!! :nope:Went to potty and wiped.. too my surprise red mixed in my cm. (sorry TMI):blush: Sooooo I'm thinking af is ready to show her face tomorrow which is right on schedule!!! :nope::nope:
> 
> Starting tonight I will be taking Geritol in the am and in the pm along with Folic acid up until O. Temping and using OPk's along with SMEP! Busy month ahead but I look forward to getting my BFP!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm questioning whether I should do the soy from CD 3-7? what do you guys think?
> 
> I'm sorry prayinglady! Wow, you're going to take the geritol twice a day? Is that ok to do? I've heard of the folic acid thing too...isn't that in the liquid geritol already?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm only taking one hun.. I guess it safer with one! I wish I had the tonic but I just can't find it!! ugh, might have ot order it.Click to expand...
> 
> is the tonic just the liquid kind? i have the liquid kind and it's so nasty! not sure it's tonic though...i just know the bottle says geritol liquid...i hope you get yours soon!Click to expand...

Yeah that's it! The tonic just means it's a liquid medicine :) it tastes terrible! but well worth it!!


----------



## PrayingLady

Powell130 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies,
> 
> I'm out of the runnings!!! :nope:Went to potty and wiped.. too my surprise red mixed in my cm. (sorry TMI):blush: Sooooo I'm thinking af is ready to show her face tomorrow which is right on schedule!!! :nope::nope:
> 
> Starting tonight I will be taking Geritol in the am and in the pm along with Folic acid up until O. Temping and using OPk's along with SMEP! Busy month ahead but I look forward to getting my BFP!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm questioning whether I should do the soy from CD 3-7? what do you guys think?
> 
> I'm sorry prayinglady! Wow, you're going to take the geritol twice a day? Is that ok to do? I've heard of the folic acid thing too...isn't that in the liquid geritol already?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm only taking one hun.. I guess it safer with one! I wish I had the tonic but I just can't find it!! ugh, might have ot order it.Click to expand...
> 
> is the tonic just the liquid kind? i have the liquid kind and it's so nasty! not sure it's tonic though...i just know the bottle says geritol liquid...i hope you get yours soon!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that's it! The tonic just means it's a liquid medicine :) it tastes terrible! but well worth it!!Click to expand...

sounds about right to me!


----------



## 3gg0

If pills dont work this month, I may try the liquid kind.


----------



## Powell130

wont hurt to try!


----------



## ES89

Hi ladies, well it wasn't ib, af here full flow now complete with cramps. I'm waiting for geritol tonic to arrive but that's looking like next cycle now. Until that arrives I will be taking centrum, primrose oil, vitamin b complex and folic acid. Decided to use opk again this cycle. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Powell130

Just got back from my (hopefully) last HCG bloodwork appointment. Find out the results in the AM! So far they have been:

Sept 2: 240
Sept 4: 747
Sept 6: 1547


----------



## LYNN526

HI LADIES!!! I was talking to a friend about ttc & she told me about geritol so I google it lol & this post came up I started reading it & I got inspired to give it a try & join!!! Good luck ladies:thumbup: any helpful advice u can give me I'm all ears


----------



## PrayingLady

Powell130 said:


> Just got back from my (hopefully) last HCG bloodwork appointment. Find out the results in the AM! So far they have been:
> 
> Sept 2: 240
> Sept 4: 747
> Sept 6: 1547

 
Looking good hun!! I'm so happy for you.:happydance:


----------



## sugarpi24

Going to be starting the tonic form here in a few days...right now I'm taking the pill form...what do you use to chase it?! Cuz I don't want to try to chase it and make it worse...


----------



## razorbacks

Sugarpie, I chase it with whatever I can find that has a strong enough taste. LOL I have heard grapefruit juice works really well. but I don't like that taste any different than Tonic !!


----------



## Powell130

Try either Robitussin or Grapefruit Juice, I used both of those. Seems like craberry juice may work also because it has a strong taste :) GL


----------



## ttcbabyisom

PrayingLady said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies,
> 
> I'm out of the runnings!!! :nope:Went to potty and wiped.. too my surprise red mixed in my cm. (sorry TMI):blush: Sooooo I'm thinking af is ready to show her face tomorrow which is right on schedule!!! :nope::nope:
> 
> Starting tonight I will be taking Geritol in the am and in the pm along with Folic acid up until O. Temping and using OPk's along with SMEP! Busy month ahead but I look forward to getting my BFP!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm questioning whether I should do the soy from CD 3-7? what do you guys think?
> 
> I'm sorry prayinglady! Wow, you're going to take the geritol twice a day? Is that ok to do? I've heard of the folic acid thing too...isn't that in the liquid geritol already?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm only taking one hun.. I guess it safer with one! I wish I had the tonic but I just can't find it!! ugh, might have ot order it.Click to expand...

The tonic is gross!!! Do they not sell it by you? I'm taking the tonic. Do you want me to send you some? It's at my cvs and i'm sure lots of other places...not sure how we'd work on the payment though...you send me the money and i send you the stuff or vice versa? :-/


----------



## PrayingLady

ttcbabyisom said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies,
> 
> I'm out of the runnings!!! :nope:Went to potty and wiped.. too my surprise red mixed in my cm. (sorry TMI):blush: Sooooo I'm thinking af is ready to show her face tomorrow which is right on schedule!!! :nope::nope:
> 
> Starting tonight I will be taking Geritol in the am and in the pm along with Folic acid up until O. Temping and using OPk's along with SMEP! Busy month ahead but I look forward to getting my BFP!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm questioning whether I should do the soy from CD 3-7? what do you guys think?
> 
> I'm sorry prayinglady! Wow, you're going to take the geritol twice a day? Is that ok to do? I've heard of the folic acid thing too...isn't that in the liquid geritol already?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm only taking one hun.. I guess it safer with one! I wish I had the tonic but I just can't find it!! ugh, might have ot order it.Click to expand...
> 
> The tonic is gross!!! Do they not sell it by you? I'm taking the tonic. Do you want me to send you some? It's at my cvs and i'm sure lots of other places...not sure how we'd work on the payment though...you send me the money and i send you the stuff or vice versa? :-/Click to expand...

I just found the HUGE bottle at a local store here for 15.00! So I guess I'll have to get the big bottle and take it slow. I'm loving the pills because the tonic is soo nasty but I want the tonic because it would work right away.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ES89 said:


> Hi ladies, well it wasn't ib, af here full flow now complete with cramps. I'm waiting for geritol tonic to arrive but that's looking like next cycle now. Until that arrives I will be taking centrum, primrose oil, vitamin b complex and folic acid. Decided to use opk again this cycle. How's everyone else doing?

sorry it was the witch! i hope all this stuff helps you for next cycle. i'm mad because i had to stop taking the evening primrose oil...i think i'm allergic to it. Red horrible blood shot eyes the entire time i'm on it so i'm done with it after only 2 cycles. Oh well...i'm on plenty of other things that should help aide in conception...we shall see!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

sugarpi24 said:


> Going to be starting the tonic form here in a few days...right now I'm taking the pill form...what do you use to chase it?! Cuz I don't want to try to chase it and make it worse...

i chase it with grapefruit juice...it's so gross you have to chase it with something else stronger! ugh...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

PrayingLady said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies,
> 
> I'm out of the runnings!!! :nope:Went to potty and wiped.. too my surprise red mixed in my cm. (sorry TMI):blush: Sooooo I'm thinking af is ready to show her face tomorrow which is right on schedule!!! :nope::nope:
> 
> Starting tonight I will be taking Geritol in the am and in the pm along with Folic acid up until O. Temping and using OPk's along with SMEP! Busy month ahead but I look forward to getting my BFP!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm questioning whether I should do the soy from CD 3-7? what do you guys think?
> 
> I'm sorry prayinglady! Wow, you're going to take the geritol twice a day? Is that ok to do? I've heard of the folic acid thing too...isn't that in the liquid geritol already?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm only taking one hun.. I guess it safer with one! I wish I had the tonic but I just can't find it!! ugh, might have ot order it.Click to expand...
> 
> The tonic is gross!!! Do they not sell it by you? I'm taking the tonic. Do you want me to send you some? It's at my cvs and i'm sure lots of other places...not sure how we'd work on the payment though...you send me the money and i send you the stuff or vice versa? :-/Click to expand...
> 
> I just found the HUGE bottle at a local store here for 15.00! So I guess I'll have to get the big bottle and take it slow. I'm loving the pills because the tonic is soo nasty but I want the tonic because it would work right away.Click to expand...

ok good, glad you found it. i've only seen the small bottles for 4.98...i would rather have a big bottle...maybe i'll find that at walmart.


----------



## PrayingLady

ttcbabyisom said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies,
> 
> I'm out of the runnings!!! :nope:Went to potty and wiped.. too my surprise red mixed in my cm. (sorry TMI):blush: Sooooo I'm thinking af is ready to show her face tomorrow which is right on schedule!!! :nope::nope:
> 
> Starting tonight I will be taking Geritol in the am and in the pm along with Folic acid up until O. Temping and using OPk's along with SMEP! Busy month ahead but I look forward to getting my BFP!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm questioning whether I should do the soy from CD 3-7? what do you guys think?
> 
> I'm sorry prayinglady! Wow, you're going to take the geritol twice a day? Is that ok to do? I've heard of the folic acid thing too...isn't that in the liquid geritol already?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm only taking one hun.. I guess it safer with one! I wish I had the tonic but I just can't find it!! ugh, might have ot order it.Click to expand...
> 
> The tonic is gross!!! Do they not sell it by you? I'm taking the tonic. Do you want me to send you some? It's at my cvs and i'm sure lots of other places...not sure how we'd work on the payment though...you send me the money and i send you the stuff or vice versa? :-/Click to expand...
> 
> I just found the HUGE bottle at a local store here for 15.00! So I guess I'll have to get the big bottle and take it slow. I'm loving the pills because the tonic is soo nasty but I want the tonic because it would work right away.Click to expand...
> 
> ok good, glad you found it. i've only seen the small bottles for 4.98...i would rather have a big bottle...maybe i'll find that at walmart.Click to expand...

Yeah well I guess the big ole bottle makes since. :):dohh:


----------



## Mariamaria88

hi my husband and I want to conceive did the geritol work and how,should you take it?


----------



## Mariamaria88

When do I take geritol


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Mariamaria88 said:


> hi my husband and I want to conceive did the geritol work and how,should you take it?




Mariamaria88 said:


> When do I take geritol

i just started last cycle but from what i've learned, you take it after a meal just once a day. i take it after lunch and i chase it with grapefruit juice. I just take one small capful. good luck!!!


----------



## ES89

My geritol tonic came this morning, I'm on cd4 would it be too late to start it tomorrow? Do you take it all the way through cycle or just till you ovulate?


----------



## 3gg0

ES89 said:


> My geritol tonic came this morning, I'm on cd4 would it be too late to start it tomorrow? Do you take it all the way through cycle or just till you ovulate?

I dont think it is to late to start it. I hear some ladies say they only take the tonic up to ovulation because there is alcohol in it and then they switch to prenatals or the pill form of getitol.


----------



## sugarpi24

I took my first dosage of the tonic last night and it was disgusting!! Tuck! Hubby thought I was getting sick or was hurt cuz of my reaction...I had him smells it and he about gagged...


----------



## ES89

I haven't smelt it yet. Gonna start taking it tomorrow though. I will be prepared for the vile taste! X


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck!


----------



## ES89

Thank you, and to you x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ES89 said:


> My geritol tonic came this morning, I'm on cd4 would it be too late to start it tomorrow? Do you take it all the way through cycle or just till you ovulate?




3gg0 said:


> ES89 said:
> 
> 
> My geritol tonic came this morning, I'm on cd4 would it be too late to start it tomorrow? Do you take it all the way through cycle or just till you ovulate?
> 
> I dont think it is to late to start it. I hear some ladies say they only take the tonic up to ovulation because there is alcohol in it and then they switch to prenatals or the pill form of getitol.Click to expand...

ES89, 3ggO is right...take it up to ovulation, then stop and start taking your prenatal again. Good luck!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ES89 said:


> I haven't smelt it yet. Gonna start taking it tomorrow though. I will be prepared for the vile taste! X

be prepared, it's GROSS! my trick...don't smell it, just down it real quick as far back in your throat as you can and immediately chase it with your preferred drink...mine is grapefruit juice.


----------



## PrayingLady

ttcbabyisom said:


> ES89 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't smelt it yet. Gonna start taking it tomorrow though. I will be prepared for the vile taste! X
> 
> be prepared, it's GROSS! my trick...don't smell it, just down it real quick as far back in your throat as you can and immediately chase it with your preferred drink...mine is grapefruit juice.Click to expand...

 
lol!!! I agree 100%


----------



## Powell130

Watch out, that nasty tasting stuff may just get you one of these... ;)
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## PrayingLady

Powell130 said:


> Watch out, that nasty tasting stuff may just get you one of these... ;)

lol!! So so true powell! :)


----------



## ES89

It is worth the vile taste if we all get babies at the end of our cycles  I will have to buy some grapefruit juice, OJ doesn't take away the taste! X


----------



## Powell130

Grapefruit juice does a pretty good job covering the taste but use the trick we all did when we were younger, don't breathe it it! Hold your nose, plug it with TP (that's what I did haha) and I wouldn't breathe outta my nose til I was out of the bathroom


----------



## ES89

I had to knock it back, drink some oj, brush my teeth and swill mouthwash. It repeated on me a few times lol. Nastyyyyyy! But if there is a baby at the end of it, will defo be worth it  How many cycles were u taking geritol for before you got your bfp??


----------



## Powell130

It was my first :)


----------



## ES89

Thats brill! I took the pill form on my last 2 cycles (well half my last, I ran out) but I've heard tonic works quicker with it being liquid. Praying for bfp!! I've already started doing opks I'm only on cd5! really don't wanna miss ovulation, how often did u bd?


----------



## Powell130

Pretty much everyday or everyother day from the end of AF to 2 days after O


----------



## ES89

I planned to do it every other day, let the sperm build up a bit  did u use opk?


----------



## Powell130

Yeah I did, this was my first cycle with them as well. I started the day after my last dose of soy (which was CD8 when I started, I did soy 3-7) I started doing 1 a day then 2 and when they started getting even darker, I was doing 3 a day. I ordered 40 OPKs that came with 10 HPTs, I only have 4 OPKs left lol


----------



## ES89

Lol I had a really short cycle last month so I've already started using opk n I'm only on cd5. I really don't want to miss ovulation!


----------



## razorbacks

Powell-- where did you order them?? I think it would be useful to have that many if I'm out of the running this cycle!!


----------



## ES89

I got mine off eBay, think I got the same pack size


----------



## ashleygx1990

I bought the pills and started towards the last two weeks of my cycle just so it would be in my system at the beginning of the next one and I also bought folic acid. But because geritol contains folic acid how many extra mcg of it should I be taking? I dont wanna over due it.


----------



## razorbacks

ES- i don't know why I didn't think of eBay ! lol If AF shows I will at least be glad to start an entire cycle with geritol and soy. any other tips I should try??

Ashley- I take 800


----------



## Powell130

razorbacks said:


> Powell-- where did you order them?? I think it would be useful to have that many if I'm out of the running this cycle!!

eBay for like 8.99!


----------



## Powell130

ashleygx1990 said:


> I bought the pills and started towards the last two weeks of my cycle just so it would be in my system at the beginning of the next one and I also bought folic acid. But because geritol contains folic acid how many extra mcg of it should I be taking? I dont wanna over due it.

My Geritol didn't have folic acid in it


----------



## ashleygx1990

I believe mine has .38 mcg and I have been taking 800 mg along with geritol so is this okay? What would to much folic acid do or is there such thing?


----------



## 3gg0

ashleygx1990 said:


> I believe mine has .38 mcg and I have been taking 800 mg along with geritol so is this okay? What would to much folic acid do or is there such thing?

I only take 400mg plus what is in my geritol.


----------



## Powell130

ashleygx1990 said:


> I believe mine has .38 mcg and I have been taking 800 mg along with geritol so is this okay? What would to much folic acid do or is there such thing?

I've read conflicting info on this subject. I have read that it is water soluable (i know i spelled that wrong lol) so you pee out the extra, I've also read that too much is worse than not enough.
My prenatal has 800mcg so as long as you're not taking more than that, I think you'll be okay


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Powell130 said:


> Watch out, that nasty tasting stuff may just get you one of these... ;)

i HOPE SO!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ES89 said:


> I got mine off eBay, think I got the same pack size

i get all mine off ebay, cheaper that way and you can get them in bulk! OV's and HPTs!


----------



## ES89

I've heard mixed stories about folic acid too. My geritol says it has 18mg of iron, the pill form had a small amount of fa in it but not quite enough. I've been taking a separate fa suppliment n there is a small amount in my vitamin b complex. Just hope I'm not having too much now...


----------



## Powell130

ES89 said:


> I've heard mixed stories about folic acid too. My geritol says it has 18mg of iron, the pill form had a small amount of fa in it but not quite enough. I've been taking a separate fa suppliment n there is a small amount in my vitamin b complex. Just hope I'm not having too much now...

I took the tonic geritol and took 800mcg of FA with it. I stopped taking my B-Complex with it because there is B vits in the Geritol and also in the Royal Jelly I was taking so I didn't want to take too much of certain B vits


----------



## ashleygx1990

Powell-what all exactly were you taking besides the tonic and soy to get your bfp?


----------



## Powell130

ashleygx1990 said:


> Powell-what all exactly were you taking besides the tonic and soy to get your bfp?

It was my 3rd cycle using baby aspirin..I had been taking it previously but slacked for a few cycles and I started back up after my MC

It was my 2nd cycle using Royal Jelly, Raw Honey & Cinnamon

It was my 1st cycle using OPKs, Geritol & Soy Isoflavones.

We BD every day or every other day from the end of AF til a few days after O.


----------



## ashleygx1990

Can you get the royal jelly and raw honey and cinnamon in a pill form?


----------



## ES89

What's the side effects of taking too much b vitamin? I took the pill form last 2 cycles n my lp was short hence y I'm taking a bit more this cycle. Where do you get baby aspirin? X


----------



## Nadhoo

I just ordered my first bottle of geritol .. Didn't actively TTC this month ..


----------



## Powell130

ashleygx1990 said:


> Can you get the royal jelly and raw honey and cinnamon in a pill form?

They Royal Jelly I took and also the Cinnamon were in pill form, the raw honey only comes in honey form. Anything else will have been processed and therefore loses it's benificial qualities


----------



## Powell130

ES89 said:


> What's the side effects of taking too much b vitamin? I took the pill form last 2 cycles n my lp was short hence y I'm taking a bit more this cycle. Where do you get baby aspirin? X

I don't remember, but I'm sure Dr Google can help you out!

I've seen baby aspirin sold anywhere regular strength aspirin is sold. It's bottled under the name Low Dose Aspirin now, it used to be baby aspirin, which is why people still call it that


----------



## sugarpi24

Powell130 said:


> ES89 said:
> 
> 
> What's the side effects of taking too much b vitamin? I took the pill form last 2 cycles n my lp was short hence y I'm taking a bit more this cycle. Where do you get baby aspirin? X
> 
> I don't remember, but I'm sure Dr Google can help you out!
> 
> I've seen baby aspirin sold anywhere regular strength aspirin is sold. It's bottled under the name Low Dose Aspirin now, it used to be baby aspirin, which is why people still call it thatClick to expand...

took me forever to find the baby aspirin...i had the lady confused she asked what i was looking for and i said baby aspirin and so she thought it was for a kid...and im like no for me...and shes like oh then you want this kind...and its the low dose kind. so im taking Geritol tonic, baby aspirin, vitamin D and folic acid at night and in the mornings i take my thyroid meds....i feel like a walking pharmacy! :)


----------



## ES89

Right if no luck this cycle I will get some baby aspirin ;-) x


----------



## aig2011

Hello Ladies,
wanted to join in on this conversation regarding the cinnamon. I was dx with PCOS and tried clomid with no response. I wanted to try cinnamon after reading what dose of cinnamon is usually taken?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Yay, time to BD!!! 
 



Attached Files:







20120916_214728 (768x1024).jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 3gg0

Woo Hoo!!! Better get busy! :)


----------



## PrayingLady

ttcbabyisom said:


> Yay, time to BD!!!

 
Yes!! Have fun.


----------



## ES89

Woop  love that smiley :-D


----------



## ttcbabyisom

If you look at my chart, we've been doing it every other day so i'm sure we're covered but we're going to make sure we do tonight and tomorrow and we shall see! fingers crossed!


----------



## ES89

Defo do it tonight!


----------



## PrayingLady

ES89 said:


> Defo do it tonight!

 
Agreed!:thumbup: Tonight is a must :)


----------



## Powell130

aig2011 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> wanted to join in on this conversation regarding the cinnamon. I was dx with PCOS and tried clomid with no response. I wanted to try cinnamon after reading what dose of cinnamon is usually taken?

I think my bottle calls for either 1000mg or 2000mg a day


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ES89 said:


> Defo do it tonight!




PrayingLady said:


> ES89 said:
> 
> 
> Defo do it tonight!
> 
> 
> Agreed!:thumbup: Tonight is a must :)Click to expand...

DONE!  :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## 30andTrying

Hey guys..sorry I haven't been posting. Just started a new job so things have been really crazy. I wanted to give you guys an update and get your opinion as well. Ok here goes...

My September cycle is suppose to be here 9/21 but I started spotting on 9/9 and hasn't stopped..l
My nipples have been sore as I don't know what for about 2wks now..unbearable..
My fiancé said I have been moody and I have to admit I have been a bit on edge..
This morning I tool a HPT and it came back positive within one minute..

I am going to take another in the morning when I get up for work..

I guess my question is..with the light spotting (only shows when I use the restroom) could I really be pregnant? Has anyone else had this happen to them? If so, what was the outcome? 

I forgot to mention I have been taking the geritol pills for about a month before I tested positive. 

Any help would be so appreciated.


----------



## ES89

I know someone who spotted and even bled a bit and she was pg. she had an infection so go to ur docs ASAP  and congratulations!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Done with Geritol for this cycle...back to prenatal until next af...hopefully NO AF! Fingers crossed!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

my ticker says two days to ovulation but i believe it happened yesterday/last night or will today so...


----------



## ES89

Fx there's a baby in your bottle :-D I can't wait to ovulate, the taste is vile!! Totally worth it if we get our babies ;-)


----------



## razorbacks

I've been gone for a while too with school and work. anyway, AF is due today. my nipples hurt and that's about it. I began cramping about a week ago but it stopped two days ago. and I had a brown SPOT. I say it that way because it was literally a spot when I wiped and that was the day the cramping stopped. fingers crossed for a BFP!!


----------



## PrayingLady

razorbacks said:


> I've been gone for a while too with school and work. anyway, AF is due today. my nipples hurt and that's about it. I began cramping about a week ago but it stopped two days ago. and I had a brown SPOT. I say it that way because it was literally a spot when I wiped and that was the day the cramping stopped. fingers crossed for a BFP!!

 
Fx'd hun!!!


----------



## razorbacks

thanks PrayingLady :) I don't feel pregnant but I hope I am anyway. lol


----------



## 3gg0

CD14 today and starting to get some nice looking OPK's. I usually don't start having any look like this until CD18-19. The left one is without flash and right with flash.
 



Attached Files:







CD14-4-1.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 2









CD14-4pm2.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ttcbabyisom

razorbacks said:


> i've been gone for a while too with school and work. Anyway, af is due today. My nipples hurt and that's about it. I began cramping about a week ago but it stopped two days ago. And i had a brown spot. I say it that way because it was literally a spot when i wiped and that was the day the cramping stopped. Fingers crossed for a bfp!!

good luck hun!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3gg0 said:


> CD14 today and starting to get some nice looking OPK's. I usually don't start having any look like this until CD18-19. The left one is without flash and right with flash.

nice!!!


----------



## razorbacks

OKAY YOU GUYS. Geritol worked!!! or Soy!! EITHER one or both! I only used them for one cycle, and I finally got my BFP today! I am so happy I don't know what to do.


----------



## Powell130

CONGRATS Hun!!!


----------



## ashleygx1990

razorbacks-First, I wanna say congrats!!!! I think we are around the same time and was wondering if you could help me. My last period was August 17th so I am due around tomorrow for af but they are irregular so who knows when it will show up. Do you know what day you ovulated? I wanna see if I am fairly covered since we are in the same boat. My fiance and I bd on the 25,26,28,30,31,1,2,4,6, and 9. I have been so exhausted and dont feel like it anymore as I figured our window of catching it was closed anyways. Whenever I eat though I am not getting full.


----------



## 3gg0

Ladies... Here is my test from 8pm.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## razorbacks

Powell- thanks so much!!!! :)

Ashley- omg you are basically on the same track as me. you should be covered :) I ovulated around the 30th. good luck!


----------



## ES89

Omg I'm so excited for you! Congratulations! If I don't get my bfp this cycle, I might look at getting some soy

Looks positive to me 3gg0 get bding


----------



## Powell130

3gg0- did you happen to take a test later last night? I mean to suggest to you to do, but got sleepy and went to bed. I bet that one was/would have been positive!


----------



## razorbacks

EGG0 it looked positive to me as well!

Powell--how do I get tickers in my signature?? LOL


----------



## ES89

How many dpo were u when you got your bfp razorbacks?


----------



## razorbacks

it is crazy, but I am actually sort of confused about that. I got my positive OPK, and I should have ovulated August 30th based on those. Which would mean I was 20dpo..but when I was 11 or 12dpo it was negative. So I guess I had a really long leutal phase or I didn't ovulate when I thought I did! I just got my BFP last night, and its a funny story actually. one of my best friends is a week late for AF. and she didn't want to test alone so she asked if I would test with her at the same time. AF wasn't even late for me!! She wasn't even due until today! but I got my BFP within like 10 seconds! sadly hers was negative so I felt really bad :( but I don't know how I got a BFP before AF was even due.


----------



## ES89

Oh gosh that must have been such a mixed emotion moment! Sorry for your friend. Some women don't get their bfps till later


----------



## razorbacks

she is just upset because AF was not late for me but it is for her so she is thinking hers should have shown up too :( but it was sad and I started to cry like a baby. lol


----------



## ES89

Oh Hun :-( maybe she should get her bloods done if af doesn't show soon x


----------



## razorbacks

I really hope she gets a BFP! I planned on not telling anyone except OH until Christmas, but now she knows and I feel terrible since she is the one friend who was also TTC. I know how I felt everytime friends would tell me they were pregnant, and when I would see other people with bellies. Now I feel bad I was that person to her :/


----------



## ashleygx1990

I am so scared to test because I am so irregular and I only saw ewcm on the 10th. My app on my phone says af is due today, hopefully she doesnt show!


----------



## 3gg0

Powell130 said:


> 3gg0- did you happen to take a test later last night? I mean to suggest to you to do, but got sleepy and went to bed. I bet that one was/would have been positive!

The last one I took was at 8. I tried to take a digital one as well, but it error out and I had already dumped the cup. (Wish I would have waited)

This I the last one I took at 8.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Powell130

razorbacks said:


> EGG0 it looked positive to me as well!
> 
> Powell--how do I get tickers in my signature?? LOL

Click on mine and it will take you to the site and then use the BBcode in your signature


----------



## Powell130

3gg0 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 3gg0- did you happen to take a test later last night? I mean to suggest to you to do, but got sleepy and went to bed. I bet that one was/would have been positive!
> 
> The last one I took was at 8. I tried to take a digital one as well, but it error out and I had already dumped the cup. (Wish I would have waited)
> 
> This I the last one I took at 8.Click to expand...

it looks like one later in the evening or maybe even in the AM would have been positive. Hope you got you BD on ;)


----------



## razorbacks

thanks Powell :)


----------



## 3gg0

Powell130 said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 3gg0- did you happen to take a test later last night? I mean to suggest to you to do, but got sleepy and went to bed. I bet that one was/would have been positive!
> 
> The last one I took was at 8. I tried to take a digital one as well, but it error out and I had already dumped the cup. (Wish I would have waited)
> 
> This I the last one I took at 8.Click to expand...
> 
> it looks like one later in the evening or maybe even in the AM would have been positive. Hope you got you BD on ;)Click to expand...

I am not able to test in the mornings... So I will be testing at noon and hope that it is still positive. And hope that I can confirm it on a digital tonight unlike last night :(


----------



## 3gg0

My test from noon today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Powell130

You probably had your surge last night. You BDing again tonight?


----------



## 3gg0

Powell130 said:


> You probably had your surge last night. You BDing again tonight?

Definitely going to try too!


----------



## Powell130

;)

My US was great today. My due date changed from May 13th to the 14th and little baby had a heartbeat of 124bpm <3


----------



## 3gg0

Powell130 said:


> ;)
> 
> My US was great today. My due date changed from May 13th to the 14th and little baby had a heartbeat of 124bpm <3

Awww... How sweet!!! Hope to see a picture soon.


----------



## Powell130

Soon enough? ;)
 



Attached Files:







S__B7F8.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## 3gg0

Today's test from 4:30. Also took at digital and it was negative. I really wish I would have gotten the digital last night to work. So I could have confirmed whether or not the IC was positive. :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Powell130

It didn't look positive, but I bet if you would have tested later in the evening, it would have been


----------



## 3gg0

Powell130 said:


> It didn't look positive, but I bet if you would have tested later in the evening, it would have been

8 is the latest I can take one as I am in bed by 9. Well, if so, I guess at least we BD the night before and last night. Going to try real hard to BD again tonight.


----------



## PrayingLady

Powell130 said:


> Soon enough? ;)

 
Awww I'm so happy for you boo.. Look at the little angel :):flower:


----------



## Powell130

I think if you're able to BD tonight, you should be covered. 

Your temp seems to agree with (what probably would have been a positive OPK later in the evening) so GL catching that egggie! Then your eggo will be prego ;) :dust:


----------



## 3gg0

Powell130 said:


> I think if you're able to BD tonight, you should be covered.
> 
> Your temp seems to agree with (what probably would have been a positive OPK later in the evening) so GL catching that egggie! Then your eggo will be prego ;) :dust:

So I had taken another test last night and it was much lighter than the ones from earlier in the day. This morning my temp went up .4 degrees. Do you think that is a good sign? I was able to seduce the hubby last night, so we :sex: the few days. I never had any signs of O which is why I worry it hasn't happened. I know not everyone even notice it, but it seems like most ladies do. I think to be safe I might keep testing and for BD'ing every other day.


----------



## razorbacks

I think it is a good sign 3gg0!!!


----------



## sugarpi24

Anyone get a sick feeling in the morning when taking the tonic? I took the pills just fine...but the tonic I feel sick!


----------



## ES89

I did for the first few days. Felt like it was sitting at the bottom of my stomach if u get me?


----------



## sugarpi24

Yeah It felt like my stomach was crampy and I need to get sick...I take it at night. This morning wasn't as bad...


----------



## ES89

I take it in the morning after breakfast


----------



## Powell130

sugarpi24 said:


> Anyone get a sick feeling in the morning when taking the tonic? I took the pills just fine...but the tonic I feel sick!

Make sure to take it with food


----------



## Powell130

3gg0 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I think if you're able to BD tonight, you should be covered.
> 
> Your temp seems to agree with (what probably would have been a positive OPK later in the evening) so GL catching that egggie! Then your eggo will be prego ;) :dust:
> 
> So I had taken another test last night and it was much lighter than the ones from earlier in the day. This morning my temp went up .4 degrees. Do you think that is a good sign? I was able to seduce the hubby last night, so we :sex: the few days. I never had any signs of O which is why I worry it hasn't happened. I know not everyone even notice it, but it seems like most ladies do. I think to be safe I might keep testing and for BD'ing every other day.Click to expand...

Sounds perfect! Keep testing just to make sure, at least til FF confirms O on yesterday. Have you tried putting dummy temps in to see if it agrees?


----------



## 3gg0

Powell130 said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I think if you're able to BD tonight, you should be covered.
> 
> Your temp seems to agree with (what probably would have been a positive OPK later in the evening) so GL catching that egggie! Then your eggo will be prego ;) :dust:
> 
> So I had taken another test last night and it was much lighter than the ones from earlier in the day. This morning my temp went up .4 degrees. Do you think that is a good sign? I was able to seduce the hubby last night, so we :sex: the few days. I never had any signs of O which is why I worry it hasn't happened. I know not everyone even notice it, but it seems like most ladies do. I think to be safe I might keep testing and for BD'ing every other day.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds perfect! Keep testing just to make sure, at least til FF confirms O on yesterday. Have you tried putting dummy temps in to see if it agrees?Click to expand...

I have not. What kind of temps should I put in? Sorry to ask so many questions... Charting is pretty new to me since I have a thermometer that is working correctly now.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

razorbacks said:


> OKAY YOU GUYS. Geritol worked!!! or Soy!! EITHER one or both! I only used them for one cycle, and I finally got my BFP today! I am so happy I don't know what to do.

oh how awesome!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Powell130

3gg0 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I think if you're able to BD tonight, you should be covered.
> 
> Your temp seems to agree with (what probably would have been a positive OPK later in the evening) so GL catching that egggie! Then your eggo will be prego ;) :dust:
> 
> So I had taken another test last night and it was much lighter than the ones from earlier in the day. This morning my temp went up .4 degrees. Do you think that is a good sign? I was able to seduce the hubby last night, so we :sex: the few days. I never had any signs of O which is why I worry it hasn't happened. I know not everyone even notice it, but it seems like most ladies do. I think to be safe I might keep testing and for BD'ing every other day.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds perfect! Keep testing just to make sure, at least til FF confirms O on yesterday. Have you tried putting dummy temps in to see if it agrees?Click to expand...
> 
> I have not. What kind of temps should I put in? Sorry to ask so many questions... Charting is pretty new to me since I have a thermometer that is working correctly now.Click to expand...

You're fine. I always would put them increasing by .1 or .2 just to see if an increase would give me crosshairs


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3gg0 said:


> Ladies... Here is my test from 8pm.

That's a positive hun!!! Go catch that eggy!!!


----------



## 3gg0

Powell130 said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I think if you're able to BD tonight, you should be covered.
> 
> Your temp seems to agree with (what probably would have been a positive OPK later in the evening) so GL catching that egggie! Then your eggo will be prego ;) :dust:
> 
> So I had taken another test last night and it was much lighter than the ones from earlier in the day. This morning my temp went up .4 degrees. Do you think that is a good sign? I was able to seduce the hubby last night, so we :sex: the few days. I never had any signs of O which is why I worry it hasn't happened. I know not everyone even notice it, but it seems like most ladies do. I think to be safe I might keep testing and for BD'ing every other day.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds perfect! Keep testing just to make sure, at least til FF confirms O on yesterday. Have you tried putting dummy temps in to see if it agrees?Click to expand...
> 
> I have not. What kind of temps should I put in? Sorry to ask so many questions... Charting is pretty new to me since I have a thermometer that is working correctly now.Click to expand...
> 
> You're fine. I always would put them increasing by .1 or .2 just to see if an increase would give me crosshairsClick to expand...


Ok... So I did that and FF shows I would have O'ed on CD15 which was yesterday. So FX's my temps continue to rise... It would be exciting because that would mean my OPK's were correct on CD14.


----------



## PrayingLady

Got my +OPK today!!!:happydance::happydance: BDing time!


----------



## 3gg0

PrayingLady said:


> Got my +OPK today!!!:happydance::happydance: BDing time!

Yay!


----------



## Powell130

3gg0- with your temp dip/rise, i'm pretty sure you O'd then :) yay! FX'd for high temps!!

yay prayinglady!! GL


----------



## ES89

I'm still waiting on +opk. Only on cd13 (early early in morn here) hoping I don't get my positive till mOnday now as I am going my brothers for the weekend and don't fancy bding there...lol x


----------



## PrayingLady

:happydance:Hey ladies!!


So I just toook another test just to confirm that today is O day and my line got darker than the control line in less than 1 minute!! OMG this must be one strong eggie!!!!:happydance::happydance:

The top one is the one I just took tonight.. like mins ago and as we can see the TEST line is darker than the control line!:happydance:


----------



## AJGTTC

hey everyone so ive been checking these pages out for months read it from beginning to end lol me and hubby have been trying to conceive for avout 3 years now and no luck also i have pcos so its a little harder then everyone else to conceive i bought the geritol liquid form and started taking it today wish me luck ! oh btw does anyone know if theirs a best time to take it in the day and is it okay to take it while on your period i just started my period today and i havent had a period for 3 months my periods are VERY VERY IRREGULAR. sorry i know i have a million questions & good luck to everyone trying ! :D


----------



## sugarpi24

I take it at night all cycle...some ppl only take it during certain days...but I take it all cycle...make sure you eat something with it. Good luck!


----------



## ES89

I take it in the morning after breakfast, just because it's the easiest time to remember! Have you got the tonic or pill? Make sure you chase the tonic with something like grapefruit juice. The taste is horrible! I'm only taking it up till ovulation But I took the pill form all through my cycle but I didn't get my bfp that cycle


----------



## razorbacks

yeah I took the pill form all the way up til I got my BFP a few days ago, then I switched to prenatels. I think it is a miracle pill :) lol


----------



## ttcbabyisom

PrayingLady said:


> Got my +OPK today!!!:happydance::happydance: BDing time!

Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

PrayingLady said:


> :happydance:Hey ladies!!
> 
> 
> So I just toook another test just to confirm that today is O day and my line got darker than the control line in less than 1 minute!! OMG this must be one strong eggie!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> The top one is the one I just took tonight.. like mins ago and as we can see the TEST line is darker than the control line!:happydance:
> 
> View attachment 481711

Love dark lines like that!!! Hope you :sex:


----------



## PrayingLady

ttcbabyisom said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:Hey ladies!!
> 
> 
> So I just toook another test just to confirm that today is O day and my line got darker than the control line in less than 1 minute!! OMG this must be one strong eggie!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> The top one is the one I just took tonight.. like mins ago and as we can see the TEST line is darker than the control line!:happydance:
> 
> View attachment 481711
> 
> 
> Love dark lines like that!!! Hope you :sex:Click to expand...

Sure did!! Going at it again tonight :sex:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

PrayingLady said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:Hey ladies!!
> 
> 
> So I just toook another test just to confirm that today is O day and my line got darker than the control line in less than 1 minute!! OMG this must be one strong eggie!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> The top one is the one I just took tonight.. like mins ago and as we can see the TEST line is darker than the control line!:happydance:
> 
> View attachment 481711
> 
> 
> Love dark lines like that!!! Hope you :sex:Click to expand...
> 
> Sure did!! Going at it again tonight :sex:Click to expand...

Woohoo! Make sure you have an orgasm too! It's supposed to help! ;-) Have fun!


----------



## PrayingLady

ttcbabyisom said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:Hey ladies!!
> 
> 
> So I just toook another test just to confirm that today is O day and my line got darker than the control line in less than 1 minute!! OMG this must be one strong eggie!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> The top one is the one I just took tonight.. like mins ago and as we can see the TEST line is darker than the control line!:happydance:
> 
> View attachment 481711
> 
> 
> Love dark lines like that!!! Hope you :sex:Click to expand...
> 
> Sure did!! Going at it again tonight :sex:Click to expand...
> 
> Woohoo! Make sure you have an orgasm too! It's supposed to help! ;-) Have fun!Click to expand...

Well of course!! It aint fun unless I get some! #TMI Soweeee..


----------



## Powell130

PrayingLady said:


> :happydance:Hey ladies!!
> 
> 
> So I just toook another test just to confirm that today is O day and my line got darker than the control line in less than 1 minute!! OMG this must be one strong eggie!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> The top one is the one I just took tonight.. like mins ago and as we can see the TEST line is darker than the control line!:happydance:
> 
> View attachment 481711

Is it just me? Or does that look ALMOST positive. It doesn't look AS dark as the control line, but almost

**edit** nevermind, I just realized those are upside down ;) GL hun, hope you catch that eggie!!


----------



## PrayingLady

Powell130 said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:Hey ladies!!
> 
> 
> So I just toook another test just to confirm that today is O day and my line got darker than the control line in less than 1 minute!! OMG this must be one strong eggie!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> The top one is the one I just took tonight.. like mins ago and as we can see the TEST line is darker than the control line!:happydance:
> 
> View attachment 481711
> 
> 
> Is it just me? Or does that look ALMOST positive. It doesn't look AS dark as the control line, but almost
> 
> **edit** nevermind, I just realized those are upside down ;) GL hun, hope you catch that eggie!!Click to expand...

lol at **edit** .. Thank Powell. I hope we did too!:happydance:


----------



## ES89

Do any of you know how to upload images from an iPhone onto here??


----------



## 3gg0

ES89 said:


> Do any of you know how to upload images from an iPhone onto here??

If you updated your phone when the update came through on Wednesday you will be able to otherwise you can't. You just hit the paper clip and it will take you to anothr screen, hit the choose file button, choose your picture then hit upload. Once the file attaches you can close the window and it will be on your reply. I always preview my post to make sure the picture attached.


----------



## 3gg0

Well it looks like I O'ed on the 20th which would be CD15. That is very early for me. FX we caught the egg.


----------



## razorbacks

I Oed early too and got my BFP so I hope you get it too girl :)


----------



## 3gg0

I think the soy helped me this month. I hope we BD enough around that time. We BD on CD13, CD14, and CD15. We haven't been able to BD since CD15 because we have been so busy and have had company over. :(


----------



## ES89

What do you know +opk! I knew I was cramping for a reason! Now to get oh off the bloody computer!!!


----------



## 3gg0

ES89 said:


> What do you know +opk! I knew I was cramping for a reason! Now to get oh off the bloody computer!!!

YAY!!! Better get busy :sex: :thumbup:


----------



## brielle_best

razorbacks said:


> I Oed early too and got my BFP so I hope you get it too girl :)

for this bfp cycle... when did you start geitol?as in cd when to when and when did you start taking the pill and liquid day and night each? 
im sorry for all the question, my fiance is leaving for the military oct 10 and this is our last month ;/ i already started baby asprin today. gonna get soy tomorrow to start cd3-7, but not sure when i should start the folio acid also what brand? did u try green tea, sunflower seeds, acupuncture????


----------



## AJGTTC

Okay so day 3 of taking liquid form & the taste is aghhhh >.< indescribable my husband almost puked when he smelled it lol I've been taking it at night should I switch to the morning ? And thanks as I've seen in the post repeatedly baby dust to all of you !! :D good luck ! 


Oh yeah my periods wearing off today should be finished by tomorrow normally I have periods for a week very couple months so I'm excited I think this is regulating it :D


----------



## ES89

So I think I ovulated in the middle of the night. Opk was negative this morning but gonna bd again tonight just incase. On a geritol side I've taken it this morning but should I switch to baby aspirin now due to the alcohol in the tonic? I carry on taking vit b complex though?


----------



## brielle_best

AJGTTC said:


> Okay so day 3 of taking liquid form & the taste is aghhhh >.< indescribable my husband almost puked when he smelled it lol I've been taking it at night should I switch to the morning ? And thanks as I've seen in the post repeatedly baby dust to all of you !! :D good luck !
> 
> 
> Oh yeah my periods wearing off today should be finished by tomorrow normally I have periods for a week very couple months so I'm excited I think this is regulating it :D

What cd did you start geritol


----------



## razorbacks

I took geritol and baby aspirin together lol


----------



## AJGTTC

brielle_best said:


> AJGTTC said:
> 
> 
> Okay so day 3 of taking liquid form & the taste is aghhhh >.< indescribable my husband almost puked when he smelled it lol I've been taking it at night should I switch to the morning ? And thanks as I've seen in the post repeatedly baby dust to all of you !! :D good luck !
> 
> 
> Oh yeah my periods wearing off today should be finished by tomorrow normally I have periods for a week very couple months so I'm excited I think this is regulating it :D
> 
> What cd did you start geritolClick to expand...


Okay so I would believe if cd means cycle day that would've been day 1 because it's the day I started my period but I'm not sure about all those acronyms lol -.-


----------



## ES89

razorbacks said:


> I took geritol and baby aspirin together lol

All through your cycle? You took the pill form though didn't you?


----------



## Powell130

ES89 said:


> So I think I ovulated in the middle of the night. Opk was negative this morning but gonna bd again tonight just incase. On a geritol side I've taken it this morning but should I switch to baby aspirin now due to the alcohol in the tonic? I carry on taking vit b complex though?

Just curious but why would you switch from geritol to baby aspirin?


----------



## Powell130

razorbacks said:


> I took geritol and baby aspirin together lol

Me too! lol


----------



## 3gg0

Powell130 said:


> razorbacks said:
> 
> 
> I took geritol and baby aspirin together lol
> 
> Me too! lolClick to expand...

Me three... Lol!


----------



## ES89

Got told there was alcohol in the geritol tonic so not to take it past ovulation? What did you do again Powell? What would you advise?


----------



## Powell130

ES89 said:


> Got told there was alcohol in the geritol tonic so not to take it past ovulation? What did you do again Powell? What would you advise?

I took it all the way up until my BFP. But as for switching after O, you would switch to a prenatal, not baby aspirin. If your taking baby aspirin, you should start at the beginning of the cycle


----------



## ES89

Oh poop lol. Would it do more harm than good to start taking it this cycle? Oh no does that mean more geritol haha. When did you switch to a prenatal? After your bfp? Sorry so many questions!


----------



## Powell130

ES89 said:


> Oh poop lol. Would it do more harm than good to start taking it this cycle? Oh no does that mean more geritol haha. When did you switch to a prenatal? After your bfp? Sorry so many questions!

Your fine hun! I swear the ladies on here helped me get my BFP so I love to return the favor!

You can go ahead and start taking it, it wont hurt anything. I switched to my prenatal after BFP. I considered starting it after O, but I wasn't able to pinpoint O exactly because I had a few positive OPKs like a week after FF put my crosshairs up. So I just took it up until BFP. I've read of ladies doing both, switching after O and also after BFP. So whatever you're more comfortable doing. Just make sure you're taking the Geritol with food. I wasn't at first, then was informed by a lady on here that it isn't so much as to help you not get sick from it, but because it absorbs better with food.


----------



## ES89

Thanks Powell  as much as I have hated the taste i think I'm gonna carry it on. Will start on baby aspirin too since I bought some. My god I'm gonna be rattling! Haha. How are you feeling anyway? I've only had 1 day of +opk n it's gone negative again. Just hope we bd enough


----------



## Powell130

Yeah the taste is pretty bad. I notice if I plugged my nose with TP before I even opened the bottle and didn't breathe til I got the chaser down (either Robitussin or grapefruit juice) and swig mouthwash around, it's not THAT bad. lol


----------



## ES89

Yup that's exactly what I have been doing. Smell gets stuck up ur nose if you dont lol. I really hope geritol has worked


----------



## Powell130

I hope so too! FX'd for you hun!

:dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

razorbacks said:


> it is crazy, but I am actually sort of confused about that. I got my positive OPK, and I should have ovulated August 30th based on those. Which would mean I was 20dpo..but when I was 11 or 12dpo it was negative. So I guess I had a really long leutal phase or I didn't ovulate when I thought I did! I just got my BFP last night, and its a funny story actually. one of my best friends is a week late for AF. and she didn't want to test alone so she asked if I would test with her at the same time. AF wasn't even late for me!! She wasn't even due until today! but I got my BFP within like 10 seconds! sadly hers was negative so I felt really bad :( but I don't know how I got a BFP before AF was even due.

same thing happened to me but mine turned out to be a chemical...hope you have better luck than i did!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Powell130 said:


> ;)
> 
> My US was great today. My due date changed from May 13th to the 14th and little baby had a heartbeat of 124bpm <3

Oh yay, that's great!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

PrayingLady said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:Hey ladies!!
> 
> 
> So I just toook another test just to confirm that today is O day and my line got darker than the control line in less than 1 minute!! OMG this must be one strong eggie!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> The top one is the one I just took tonight.. like mins ago and as we can see the TEST line is darker than the control line!:happydance:
> 
> View attachment 481711
> 
> 
> Love dark lines like that!!! Hope you :sex:Click to expand...
> 
> Sure did!! Going at it again tonight :sex:Click to expand...
> 
> Woohoo! Make sure you have an orgasm too! It's supposed to help! ;-) Have fun!Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course!! It aint fun unless I get some! #TMI Soweeee..Click to expand...

He, he...yes I agree! I know some that don't care or can't...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3gg0 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> razorbacks said:
> 
> 
> I took geritol and baby aspirin together lol
> 
> Me too! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Me three... Lol!Click to expand...

me four!


----------



## 3gg0

ttcbabyisom said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> razorbacks said:
> 
> 
> I took geritol and baby aspirin together lol
> 
> Me too! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Me three... Lol!Click to expand...
> 
> me four!Click to expand...

How you doing ttcbabayisom?


----------



## ES89

1dpo tomorrow, dreaded tww! Starting baby aspirin tomorrow if af arrives this cycle I'm gonna take it all the way through along with geritol tonic, epo, vit b complex and folic acid.


----------



## brielle_best

3gg0 said:


> I think the soy helped me this month. I hope we BD enough around that time. We BD on CD13, CD14, and CD15. We haven't been able to BD since CD15 because we have been so busy and have had company over. :(

What day did you start soy? As in cycle days


----------



## brielle_best

Im taking geritol (pill form) cd3-i guess bfp/bfn/af?? 
Im taking baby asprin cd2-same time frame^^^
When should i take folic acid?? I was going tol cd4 but
Can it b taken in the morning with asprin & geritol or
I gotta take it 4-6hrs later. 
Im going to start taking soy cd5-9 but can that be taken 
In the morning or has to be 4-6hrs later also?? HELP


----------



## sugarpi24

I take the folic acid and geritol tonic everyday throughout my cycle...and baby aspirin and vitamin d....I take those at night...and my thyroid meds i take by itself in the mornings...good luck :)


----------



## 3gg0

brielle_best said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> I think the soy helped me this month. I hope we BD enough around that time. We BD on CD13, CD14, and CD15. We haven't been able to BD since CD15 because we have been so busy and have had company over. :(
> 
> What day did you start soy? As in cycle daysClick to expand...

I took them CD3-7.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3gg0 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> razorbacks said:
> 
> 
> I took geritol and baby aspirin together lol
> 
> Me too! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Me three... Lol!Click to expand...
> 
> me four! Click to expand...
> 
> How you doing ttcbabayisom?Click to expand...

Hi there! :hi: I'm ok...my ticker says to test in 5 days...i'll just wait to see if AF comes on time or not...nervous! How are you? You're 5dpo today? You're just a few days behind me!


----------



## 3gg0

ttcbabyisom said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> razorbacks said:
> 
> 
> I took geritol and baby aspirin together lol
> 
> Me too! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Me three... Lol!Click to expand...
> 
> me four! Click to expand...
> 
> How you doing ttcbabayisom?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi there! :hi: I'm ok...my ticker says to test in 5 days...i'll just wait to see if AF comes on time or not...nervous! How are you? You're 5dpo today? You're just a few days behind me!Click to expand...


My ticker is wrong... I haven't changed it. Lol... Guess I should fix it. 

You are right... 5dpo and feel normal. I know it's still to early for anything though. I am really hoping AF doesn't show anytime soon like she did last cycle. She should up 9 days after O. 

Are you having any symptoms?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3gg0 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> razorbacks said:
> 
> 
> I took geritol and baby aspirin together lol
> 
> Me too! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Me three... Lol!Click to expand...
> 
> me four! Click to expand...
> 
> How you doing ttcbabayisom?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi there! :hi: I'm ok...my ticker says to test in 5 days...i'll just wait to see if AF comes on time or not...nervous! How are you? You're 5dpo today? You're just a few days behind me!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My ticker is wrong... I haven't changed it. Lol... Guess I should fix it.
> 
> You are right... 5dpo and feel normal. I know it's still to early for anything though. I am really hoping AF doesn't show anytime soon like she did last cycle. She should up 9 days after O.
> 
> Are you having any symptoms?Click to expand...

I noticed your ticker was off but i looked at your chart to get the truth. He, he...well, i've been trying so hard not to SS but it's impossible! Everything's a symptom! I have had sore bbs ever since O and a little before and been VERY tired the last few days...frequent peeing but that's about it. I think it could all be because of my progesterone too though...AND i just read my temps could read higher due to that too so...guess i just wait and see. I should start my period on Saturday or Sunday so if no period Saturday, i will definitely be testing then...maybe Sunday...we shall see. I hate seeing BFN's! Good luck to us both!!!


----------



## ES89

GL ttcbabyisom


----------



## ashleygx1990

Does anyone know if it is safe to take vitex and geritol in the same cycle?


----------



## 3gg0

ttcbabyisom said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> razorbacks said:
> 
> 
> I took geritol and baby aspirin together lol
> 
> Me too! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Me three... Lol!Click to expand...
> 
> me four! Click to expand...
> 
> How you doing ttcbabayisom?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi there! :hi: I'm ok...my ticker says to test in 5 days...i'll just wait to see if AF comes on time or not...nervous! How are you? You're 5dpo today? You're just a few days behind me!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My ticker is wrong... I haven't changed it. Lol... Guess I should fix it.
> 
> You are right... 5dpo and feel normal. I know it's still to early for anything though. I am really hoping AF doesn't show anytime soon like she did last cycle. She should up 9 days after O.
> 
> Are you having any symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed your ticker was off but i looked at your chart to get the truth. He, he...well, i've been trying so hard not to SS but it's impossible! Everything's a symptom! I have had sore bbs ever since O and a little before and been VERY tired the last few days...frequent peeing but that's about it. I think it could all be because of my progesterone too though...AND i just read my temps could read higher due to that too so...guess i just wait and see. I should start my period on Saturday or Sunday so if no period Saturday, i will definitely be testing then...maybe Sunday...we shall see. I hate seeing BFN's! Good luck to us both!!!Click to expand...

I wasn't expecting to O so early. Lol.. I am not really sure when my period is due now. FF says the 30th and that will leave me with a 9 day LP again and change my cycle from 30-35 days to 24. I had a short LP last month, so I am really hoping that since I O'ed earlier than normal AF will stay away longer and of course that I get my BFP! I usually don't even have to test because AF just shows up on time. :growlmad:


----------



## brielle_best

Anyone know if i can take geritol (pill, soy, folic acid, and baby asprin
All at once in the morning or did u split it up? Yesterday took
Geritol baby asprin and felt like i was so sick and had a mean headache 
Maybe bc i didnt eat first:/


----------



## ES89

You should always have food before taking geritol etc do not take it on a empty stomach


----------



## brielle_best

Es89- did u take all ur pills together or split it up with time


----------



## ES89

For first half my cycle I was taking geritol tonic, folic acid, vit b complex and epo. Now I'm taking geritol, folic acid, vit b complex and baby aspirin. I have my breakfast then take them all. I wash it down with some grapefruit juice. I think some women split theirs though but I know I would forget to take them if I didn't do it in the morning lol


----------



## Powell130

brielle_best said:


> Anyone know if i can take geritol (pill, soy, folic acid, and baby asprin
> All at once in the morning or did u split it up? Yesterday took
> Geritol baby asprin and felt like i was so sick and had a mean headache
> Maybe bc i didnt eat first:/

I took all of that (plus a few more lol) Last cycle and I would take some in the AM, some in the afternoon & some at night. But always after a meal :)


----------



## brielle_best

So im guessing you got your bfp ??!! What did you try the cycle that worked for you :) would love to hear your story <3


----------



## Powell130

brielle_best said:


> So im guessing you got your bfp ??!! What did you try the cycle that worked for you :) would love to hear your story <3

Yes, I got my BFP at 20DPO!

It was my second cycle using-
Green Tea
Baby Aspirin
Royal Jelly (capsule)
Raw Honey (taken by spoonful)
Robitussin

It was my first cycle using-
Soy Isoflavones
Cinnamon (capsule)
Geritol (tonic)
Folic Acid

We had been TTC almost 2 years. We took a relaxed approach over the summer and got a BFP in June. But sadly MC just a few days later. That's when I started back up on the Baby Aspirin, green tea, RJ & Honey.

With the honey, make sure it's RAW & UNPASTEURIZED honey. The pasteurized kind doesn't have all the good qualities.

With the cinnamon, make sure it is REAL cinnamon. Sometimes the spice isn't actually cinnamon, but a similar tasting spice. That's why I went for the capsule.


----------



## brielle_best

Sad, but it ended up to a beautiful story :) now when did u stop each thing?


----------



## Powell130

Green tea, Raw honey & Robitussin I stopped at O
Geritol & Folic Acid, I switched to a prenatal w/ DHA when I got my BFP
Royal Jelly, I stopped when my bottle ran out between O and BFP
Soy I took CD3-7
I still take cinnamon and Baby Aspirin, and prenatal of course

Thank you hun, i really hope this is my rainbow baby :)

So far everything is going well and the docs don't seem concerned anymore, I'm on a regular appointment schedule now, i was going every 2-3 days!


----------



## brielle_best

What does royal jelly do??


----------



## Powell130

brielle_best said:


> What does royal jelly do??

https://www.fertilefoods.com/healthy-pregnancy/fertility/royal-jelly-for-fertility/


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Gosh, it's SO hard to not test right now...i thought hell no after last month's chemical but now i'm already feeling the need to POAS! Ugh...


----------



## PrayingLady

ttcbabyisom said:


> Gosh, it's SO hard to not test right now...i thought hell no after last month's chemical but now i'm already feeling the need to POAS! Ugh...

 
Resisting the urge is hard!! :nope:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

well FF moved my crosshairs back two days this morning...i don't agree with it though because i know when i felt the pain and i told it when i got a positive opk...why does it do that? ugh...oh well...continue waiting! the BFN would make sense then if this is right as it would have only been 7 dpo. We shall see.


----------



## Powell130

ttcbabyisom said:


> well FF moved my crosshairs back two days this morning...i don't agree with it though because i know when i felt the pain and i told it when i got a positive opk...why does it do that? ugh...oh well...continue waiting! the BFN would make sense then if this is right as it would have only been 7 dpo. We shall see.

Because temps are the most accurate. Your body can have ALL the signs of O and still not. It can be delayed for many reasons. Hope this helps :)


----------



## brielle_best

How many mg of soy did you do?


----------



## 3gg0

ttcbabyisom said:


> well FF moved my crosshairs back two days this morning...i don't agree with it though because i know when i felt the pain and i told it when i got a positive opk...why does it do that? ugh...oh well...continue waiting! the BFN would make sense then if this is right as it would have only been 7 dpo. We shall see.

Now we are even closer together :) though it sucks that it happened. Last month FF said I O'ed on CD27, but everyone else said it was probably CD24 because I had more of a temp drop that day. UGH! Our bodies are a pain sometimes!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Powell130 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> well FF moved my crosshairs back two days this morning...i don't agree with it though because i know when i felt the pain and i told it when i got a positive opk...why does it do that? ugh...oh well...continue waiting! the BFN would make sense then if this is right as it would have only been 7 dpo. We shall see.
> 
> Because temps are the most accurate. Your body can have ALL the signs of O and still not. It can be delayed for many reasons. Hope this helps :)Click to expand...

Thank you Powell. I still think i O'd the original day my chart told me i did...we shall see i guess. i still had a good score on FF either way so hopefully it was enough...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3gg0 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> well FF moved my crosshairs back two days this morning...i don't agree with it though because i know when i felt the pain and i told it when i got a positive opk...why does it do that? ugh...oh well...continue waiting! the BFN would make sense then if this is right as it would have only been 7 dpo. We shall see.
> 
> Now we are even closer together :) though it sucks that it happened. Last month FF said I O'ed on CD27, but everyone else said it was probably CD24 because I had more of a temp drop that day. UGH! Our bodies are a pain sometimes!Click to expand...

yeah, our bodies are a pain, i agree! Your chart is looking fantastic with the temps continuing to go up! I'm jealous!


----------



## PrayingLady

ttcbabyisom said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> well FF moved my crosshairs back two days this morning...i don't agree with it though because i know when i felt the pain and i told it when i got a positive opk...why does it do that? ugh...oh well...continue waiting! the BFN would make sense then if this is right as it would have only been 7 dpo. We shall see.
> 
> Now we are even closer together :) though it sucks that it happened. Last month FF said I O'ed on CD27, but everyone else said it was probably CD24 because I had more of a temp drop that day. UGH! Our bodies are a pain sometimes!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, our bodies are a pain, i agree! Your chart is looking fantastic with the temps continuing to go up! I'm jealous!Click to expand...

Yes I agree!!! Her chart looks excellent! I had a temp dip today at 6dpo.. and I feel quite horrible. Feel like I'm getting sick.:nope:


----------



## Powell130

PrayingLady said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> well FF moved my crosshairs back two days this morning...i don't agree with it though because i know when i felt the pain and i told it when i got a positive opk...why does it do that? ugh...oh well...continue waiting! the BFN would make sense then if this is right as it would have only been 7 dpo. We shall see.
> 
> Now we are even closer together :) though it sucks that it happened. Last month FF said I O'ed on CD27, but everyone else said it was probably CD24 because I had more of a temp drop that day. UGH! Our bodies are a pain sometimes!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, our bodies are a pain, i agree! Your chart is looking fantastic with the temps continuing to go up! I'm jealous!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I agree!!! Her chart looks excellent! I had a temp dip today at 6dpo.. and I feel quite horrible. Feel like I'm getting sick.:nope:Click to expand...

Implantation mayb?


----------



## PrayingLady

Powell130 said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> well FF moved my crosshairs back two days this morning...i don't agree with it though because i know when i felt the pain and i told it when i got a positive opk...why does it do that? ugh...oh well...continue waiting! the BFN would make sense then if this is right as it would have only been 7 dpo. We shall see.
> 
> Now we are even closer together :) though it sucks that it happened. Last month FF said I O'ed on CD27, but everyone else said it was probably CD24 because I had more of a temp drop that day. UGH! Our bodies are a pain sometimes!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, our bodies are a pain, i agree! Your chart is looking fantastic with the temps continuing to go up! I'm jealous!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I agree!!! Her chart looks excellent! I had a temp dip today at 6dpo.. and I feel quite horrible. Feel like I'm getting sick.:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Implantation mayb?Click to expand...

 
I dunno hun but I'm getting read y to go back to bed.. yet again today.:nope::nope:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

PrayingLady said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> well FF moved my crosshairs back two days this morning...i don't agree with it though because i know when i felt the pain and i told it when i got a positive opk...why does it do that? ugh...oh well...continue waiting! the BFN would make sense then if this is right as it would have only been 7 dpo. We shall see.
> 
> Now we are even closer together :) though it sucks that it happened. Last month FF said I O'ed on CD27, but everyone else said it was probably CD24 because I had more of a temp drop that day. UGH! Our bodies are a pain sometimes!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, our bodies are a pain, i agree! Your chart is looking fantastic with the temps continuing to go up! I'm jealous!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I agree!!! Her chart looks excellent! I had a temp dip today at 6dpo.. and I feel quite horrible. Feel like I'm getting sick.:nope:Click to expand...

i HATE temp dips...but fingers crossed it goes back up tomorrow!


----------



## brielle_best

Powell130 said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> well FF moved my crosshairs back two days this morning...i don't agree with it though because i know when i felt the pain and i told it when i got a positive opk...why does it do that? ugh...oh well...continue waiting! the BFN would make sense then if this is right as it would have only been 7 dpo. We shall see.
> 
> Now we are even closer together :) though it sucks that it happened. Last month FF said I O'ed on CD27, but everyone else said it was probably CD24 because I had more of a temp drop that day. UGH! Our bodies are a pain sometimes!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, our bodies are a pain, i agree! Your chart is looking fantastic with the temps continuing to go up! I'm jealous!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I agree!!! Her chart looks excellent! I had a temp dip today at 6dpo.. and I feel quite horrible. Feel like I'm getting sick.:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Implantation mayb?Click to expand...

Wanted to see how many mg u had when you took soy?


----------



## PrayingLady

brielle_best said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> well FF moved my crosshairs back two days this morning...i don't agree with it though because i know when i felt the pain and i told it when i got a positive opk...why does it do that? ugh...oh well...continue waiting! the BFN would make sense then if this is right as it would have only been 7 dpo. We shall see.
> 
> Now we are even closer together :) though it sucks that it happened. Last month FF said I O'ed on CD27, but everyone else said it was probably CD24 because I had more of a temp drop that day. UGH! Our bodies are a pain sometimes!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, our bodies are a pain, i agree! Your chart is looking fantastic with the temps continuing to go up! I'm jealous!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I agree!!! Her chart looks excellent! I had a temp dip today at 6dpo.. and I feel quite horrible. Feel like I'm getting sick.:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Implantation mayb?Click to expand...
> 
> Wanted to see how many mg u had when you took soy?Click to expand...

 
I did CD3-7 80-80-120-120-160.


----------



## Powell130

PrayingLady said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> well FF moved my crosshairs back two days this morning...i don't agree with it though because i know when i felt the pain and i told it when i got a positive opk...why does it do that? ugh...oh well...continue waiting! the BFN would make sense then if this is right as it would have only been 7 dpo. We shall see.
> 
> Now we are even closer together :) though it sucks that it happened. Last month FF said I O'ed on CD27, but everyone else said it was probably CD24 because I had more of a temp drop that day. UGH! Our bodies are a pain sometimes!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, our bodies are a pain, i agree! Your chart is looking fantastic with the temps continuing to go up! I'm jealous!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I agree!!! Her chart looks excellent! I had a temp dip today at 6dpo.. and I feel quite horrible. Feel like I'm getting sick.:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Implantation mayb?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dunno hun but I'm getting read y to go back to bed.. yet again today.:nope::nope:Click to expand...

This is just my personal opinion but if I were you and feeling like you do with a temp dip, I would start getting a little excited because the timing for feeling like you're getting a cold and having a temp dip are perfect for implantation!


----------



## 3gg0

Powell130 said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> well FF moved my crosshairs back two days this morning...i don't agree with it though because i know when i felt the pain and i told it when i got a positive opk...why does it do that? ugh...oh well...continue waiting! the BFN would make sense then if this is right as it would have only been 7 dpo. We shall see.
> 
> Now we are even closer together :) though it sucks that it happened. Last month FF said I O'ed on CD27, but everyone else said it was probably CD24 because I had more of a temp drop that day. UGH! Our bodies are a pain sometimes!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, our bodies are a pain, i agree! Your chart is looking fantastic with the temps continuing to go up! I'm jealous!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I agree!!! Her chart looks excellent! I had a temp dip today at 6dpo.. and I feel quite horrible. Feel like I'm getting sick.:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Implantation mayb?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dunno hun but I'm getting read y to go back to bed.. yet again today.:nope::nope:Click to expand...
> 
> This is just my personal opinion but if I were you and feeling like you do with a temp dip, I would start getting a little excited because the timing for feeling like you're getting a cold and having a temp dip are perfect for implantation!Click to expand...


I agree with Powell... It could be implantation. So now I am jealous of your chart. Lol!


----------



## PrayingLady

3gg0 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> well FF moved my crosshairs back two days this morning...i don't agree with it though because i know when i felt the pain and i told it when i got a positive opk...why does it do that? ugh...oh well...continue waiting! the BFN would make sense then if this is right as it would have only been 7 dpo. We shall see.
> 
> Now we are even closer together :) though it sucks that it happened. Last month FF said I O'ed on CD27, but everyone else said it was probably CD24 because I had more of a temp drop that day. UGH! Our bodies are a pain sometimes!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, our bodies are a pain, i agree! Your chart is looking fantastic with the temps continuing to go up! I'm jealous!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I agree!!! Her chart looks excellent! I had a temp dip today at 6dpo.. and I feel quite horrible. Feel like I'm getting sick.:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Implantation mayb?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dunno hun but I'm getting read y to go back to bed.. yet again today.:nope::nope:Click to expand...
> 
> This is just my personal opinion but if I were you and feeling like you do with a temp dip, I would start getting a little excited because the timing for feeling like you're getting a cold and having a temp dip are perfect for implantation!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with Powell... It could be implantation. So now I am jealous of your chart. Lol!Click to expand...

 
Thanks Ladies. Unfortunately I can't get back to sleep so I'm just laying here stalking you guys!! I wanted Ice cream and cake soo bad last night... Hopefully I build up the strength today to make my cake and hubby promised he'll bring me a big bowl of ice cream!!

My birthday is on saturday soo I'm hoping I feel good enough to make it to dinner... Sigh. Happy 25th to me ;)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

PrayingLady said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> well FF moved my crosshairs back two days this morning...i don't agree with it though because i know when i felt the pain and i told it when i got a positive opk...why does it do that? ugh...oh well...continue waiting! the BFN would make sense then if this is right as it would have only been 7 dpo. We shall see.
> 
> Now we are even closer together :) though it sucks that it happened. Last month FF said I O'ed on CD27, but everyone else said it was probably CD24 because I had more of a temp drop that day. UGH! Our bodies are a pain sometimes!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, our bodies are a pain, i agree! Your chart is looking fantastic with the temps continuing to go up! I'm jealous!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I agree!!! Her chart looks excellent! I had a temp dip today at 6dpo.. and I feel quite horrible. Feel like I'm getting sick.:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Implantation mayb?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dunno hun but I'm getting read y to go back to bed.. yet again today.:nope::nope:Click to expand...
> 
> This is just my personal opinion but if I were you and feeling like you do with a temp dip, I would start getting a little excited because the timing for feeling like you're getting a cold and having a temp dip are perfect for implantation!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with Powell... It could be implantation. So now I am jealous of your chart. Lol!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Ladies. Unfortunately I can't get back to sleep so I'm just laying here stalking you guys!! I wanted Ice cream and cake soo bad last night... Hopefully I build up the strength today to make my cake and hubby promised he'll bring me a big bowl of ice cream!!
> 
> My birthday is on saturday soo I'm hoping I feel good enough to make it to dinner... Sigh. Happy 25th to me ;)Click to expand...

Wow, you're a youngin!  Happy early birthday! I'll be 33 in 2 months...ugh...we better get pregnant soon!


----------



## PrayingLady

ttcbabyisom said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> well FF moved my crosshairs back two days this morning...i don't agree with it though because i know when i felt the pain and i told it when i got a positive opk...why does it do that? ugh...oh well...continue waiting! the BFN would make sense then if this is right as it would have only been 7 dpo. We shall see.
> 
> Now we are even closer together :) though it sucks that it happened. Last month FF said I O'ed on CD27, but everyone else said it was probably CD24 because I had more of a temp drop that day. UGH! Our bodies are a pain sometimes!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, our bodies are a pain, i agree! Your chart is looking fantastic with the temps continuing to go up! I'm jealous!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I agree!!! Her chart looks excellent! I had a temp dip today at 6dpo.. and I feel quite horrible. Feel like I'm getting sick.:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Implantation mayb?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dunno hun but I'm getting read y to go back to bed.. yet again today.:nope::nope:Click to expand...
> 
> This is just my personal opinion but if I were you and feeling like you do with a temp dip, I would start getting a little excited because the timing for feeling like you're getting a cold and having a temp dip are perfect for implantation!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with Powell... It could be implantation. So now I am jealous of your chart. Lol!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Ladies. Unfortunately I can't get back to sleep so I'm just laying here stalking you guys!! I wanted Ice cream and cake soo bad last night... Hopefully I build up the strength today to make my cake and hubby promised he'll bring me a big bowl of ice cream!!
> 
> My birthday is on saturday soo I'm hoping I feel good enough to make it to dinner... Sigh. Happy 25th to me ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you're a youngin!  Happy early birthday! I'll be 33 in 2 months...ugh...we better get pregnant soon!Click to expand...

 
Yeah I know!! I actually got married at 23 (young) Everyone felt like it was soo young, but after dating him for 4 years we were both ready :) Love him to pieces!! Now I'm ready to add a little one into our life. I promised him after 1 year of marriage I will try so now this is the first month and I'm officially trying!:thumbup:

I would love to get a bfp on saturday (9dpo) but thats wishful thinking.. who knows. Fx'd!


----------



## 3gg0

We are the same. I am 25 birthday is in may. And my hubby and I got married two years ago when I was 23 :)


----------



## Powell130

Looks like I'm following in you're ladies footsteps! We got married this past January, and I will be turning 24 this October :)


----------



## PrayingLady

3gg0 said:


> We are the same. I am 25 birthday is in may. And my hubby and I got married two years ago when I was 23 :)

Woww!! Thats why we connect sooo good! Well I got married last year august so I wasn't 24 just yet, but we've only been married for a year! 

How exciting is that!!!


----------



## 3gg0

PrayingLady said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> We are the same. I am 25 birthday is in may. And my hubby and I got married two years ago when I was 23 :)
> 
> Woww!! Thats why we connect sooo good! Well I got married last year august so I wasn't 24 just yet, but we've only been married for a year!
> 
> How exciting is that!!!Click to expand...

Now (even more than I did) I really hope we get to be bump buddies!!!!! :) how exciting would that be!


----------



## PrayingLady

3gg0 said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> We are the same. I am 25 birthday is in may. And my hubby and I got married two years ago when I was 23 :)
> 
> Woww!! Thats why we connect sooo good! Well I got married last year august so I wasn't 24 just yet, but we've only been married for a year!
> 
> How exciting is that!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Now (even more than I did) I really hope we get to be bump buddies!!!!! :) how exciting would that be!Click to expand...

Too exciting!!

So this may be TMI, but I just went to urinate and when I wipe the CM was like wow! IT was long and thick? What the heck does that mean?I could of pulled it apart at least 1 inch without it breaking, and soooo thick omg!!:wacko:


----------



## 3gg0

I have no idea... Never had that happen.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

praying lady, that's a very nice story. I was married to my first husband at 23 also and i'm sure we'd already have kids by now...maybe...but had to start over 5 years ago and we weren't ready for the kiddo's until a year and a half ago so here I am...32 and trying for my first. Good luck to both of us!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

PrayingLady said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> We are the same. I am 25 birthday is in may. And my hubby and I got married two years ago when I was 23 :)
> 
> Woww!! Thats why we connect sooo good! Well I got married last year august so I wasn't 24 just yet, but we've only been married for a year!
> 
> How exciting is that!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Now (even more than I did) I really hope we get to be bump buddies!!!!! :) how exciting would that be!Click to expand...
> 
> Too exciting!!
> 
> So this may be TMI, but I just went to urinate and when I wipe the CM was like wow! IT was long and thick? What the heck does that mean?I could of pulled it apart at least 1 inch without it breaking, and soooo thick omg!!:wacko:Click to expand...

Hhhhmmm...that sounds like eggwhite...the most fertile kind! strange!


----------



## ES89

I'm 23 and engaged to my other half who is 32. We plan to get married in a few years but we both decided we wanted a baby first for some reason. We have been together for 5 years and 5 months. How is everyone doing?


----------



## PrayingLady

ttcbabyisom said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> We are the same. I am 25 birthday is in may. And my hubby and I got married two years ago when I was 23 :)
> 
> Woww!! Thats why we connect sooo good! Well I got married last year august so I wasn't 24 just yet, but we've only been married for a year!
> 
> How exciting is that!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Now (even more than I did) I really hope we get to be bump buddies!!!!! :) how exciting would that be!Click to expand...
> 
> Too exciting!!
> 
> So this may be TMI, but I just went to urinate and when I wipe the CM was like wow! IT was long and thick? What the heck does that mean?I could of pulled it apart at least 1 inch without it breaking, and soooo thick omg!!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Hhhhmmm...that sounds like eggwhite...the most fertile kind! strange!Click to expand...

Well I just took another OPK just to make sure I'm not O'ing again and its negative. Not a line in sight.. completely blank. So I'll leave it as my body doing its own thing.


----------



## 3gg0

PrayingLady said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> We are the same. I am 25 birthday is in may. And my hubby and I got married two years ago when I was 23 :)
> 
> Woww!! Thats why we connect sooo good! Well I got married last year august so I wasn't 24 just yet, but we've only been married for a year!
> 
> How exciting is that!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Now (even more than I did) I really hope we get to be bump buddies!!!!! :) how exciting would that be!Click to expand...
> 
> Too exciting!!
> 
> So this may be TMI, but I just went to urinate and when I wipe the CM was like wow! IT was long and thick? What the heck does that mean?I could of pulled it apart at least 1 inch without it breaking, and soooo thick omg!!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Hhhhmmm...that sounds like eggwhite...the most fertile kind! strange!Click to expand...
> 
> Well I just took another OPK just to make sure I'm not O'ing again and its negative. Not a line in sight.. completely blank. So I'll leave it as my body doing its own thing.Click to expand...

I was continuing to test after FF said I O'ed just to make are I didn't miss anything too.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Well pooh...had a major temp drop today so that either means implantation or it's over...i have a feeling it's over...ugh....i hate this!


----------



## PrayingLady

ttcbabyisom said:


> Well pooh...had a major temp drop today so that either means implantation or it's over...i have a feeling it's over...ugh....i hate this!

It aint over until the witch shows her face so don't get down! Think positive!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 3gg0

PrayingLady said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> Well pooh...had a major temp drop today so that either means implantation or it's over...i have a feeling it's over...ugh....i hate this!
> 
> It aint over until the witch shows her face so don't get down! Think positive!!! :thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...

Exactly what Prayinglady said. It is not over until the witch shows :)


----------



## ES89

Taking geritol this morning when I had a tooth extracted yesterday wasn't easy! How's everyone doing?


----------



## 3gg0

Not real happy right now. I had a little temp drop this morning.


----------



## ES89

How many dpo are you? Guessing your ticker isn't right?


----------



## 3gg0

No my ticker isn't right. I O'ed earlier than I expected. I am currently 10dpo.


----------



## ES89

Your still in till af shows  fx for you, how long have you been ttc for?


----------



## 3gg0

We were NTNP for a little over 2 1/2 years and we have been actively trying for 7 months now.


----------



## ES89

Aw it's been a while then. I know how you feel. Our time will come when it's supposed to. It is such a disappointment Everytime af shows though :-( what did you do this cycle?


----------



## 3gg0

ES89 said:


> Aw it's been a while then. I know how you feel. Our time will come when it's supposed to. It is such a disappointment Everytime af shows though :-( what did you do this cycle?

This month I started testing with OPK's twice a day instead of once a day. I took geritol (pill form) and soy again. (2nd cycle for both) we used preseed and started the SMEP, but since I O'ed so early this month, we didn't SMEP very long. I haven't been O'ing until much later in my cycle. Last month was CD24 even though FF said it was CD27.

It is very hard every month when AF shows. I usually don't even have to take a test because AF is right on time. 

How long have you been TTC?


----------



## ES89

Nearly 1 year and 9 months, does get to me some months, others I'm just like bring on the next cycle so I can try new things. I took geritol tonic from cd5, epo, folic acid, vit b complex as alot of my cycles I noticed my Lp was only 9 or 10 days. Last cycle I ov around cd16/17 and I started spotting cd23 and af came cd25. I ov cd14/15 this cycle, so far so good. I also started baby aspirin once I ovulated. If af comes this cycle I'm gonna try baby aspirin all the way through my cycle. 
Do you test or do you wait till your late?


----------



## 3gg0

ES89 said:


> Nearly 1 year and 9 months, does get to me some months, others I'm just like bring on the next cycle so I can try new things. I took geritol tonic from cd5, epo, folic acid, vit b complex as alot of my cycles I noticed my Lp was only 9 or 10 days. Last cycle I ov around cd16/17 and I started spotting cd23 and af came cd25. I ov cd14/15 this cycle, so far so good. I also started baby aspirin once I ovulated. If af comes this cycle I'm gonna try baby aspirin all the way through my cycle.
> Do you test or do you wait till your late?

Oh yes, I forgot. I am taking baby aspirin as well. 

AF shows one or two days later than other months. And I think it's because I don't always O on the same cycle day. So I don't test. Since starting TTC I tested once because AF was 5 days late.


----------



## ES89

I had a few cycles when I felt optimistic n tested but was soon disappointed :-( since then I won't test till I'm late. Figured it was best to do opk so at least then I know roughly when I ov. I've never temped though l sometimes do very early shifts.


----------



## brielle_best

Hey ladies today was my last day for the soy!! Now do i continue geritole till i get my first bfp? I also take folic acid and baby asprin a day. Fiance and i got to business cycle days 6-7-&8 and took a break today which is cd9. I keep telling him it has to be every other day
But he leaves for basic on oct 10 so he really is going crazy!!! Lol good think we both enjoy :) or else i would be in real big trouble!!!


----------



## ES89

I've been taken geritol since cd5 and plan to carry on till I get bfp well if. It's been so long I'm beginning to think it will never happen :-( trying to stay positive!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

nevermind...today was my big dip...ugh...i'm sure i'll start today or tomorrow for sure. :-(


----------



## 3gg0

ttcbabyisom said:


> nevermind...today was my big dip...ugh...i'm sure i'll start today or tomorrow for sure. :-(

:hugs:


----------



## PrayingLady

ttcbabyisom said:


> nevermind...today was my big dip...ugh...i'm sure i'll start today or tomorrow for sure. :-(

Im so sorry hun..:dohh:


----------



## sugarpi24

well i went to my fertility specialist today and he isnt familiar with Geritol but sees no problem with me continuing it...so all is good. he started me on progesterone to start my period...incase im pregnant. out next steps is to test my testosterone 17 progesterone and 2 hour glucose...then if those turn out okay we will do a HSG to check my tubes and then possibly start me on metformin. so we will see what it all brings....he wants to confirm i have PCOS. He was shocked by my TSH level that i had a little over a year ago lol...so on to the next cycle! come on AF!!! :) Good luck ladies!


----------



## Powell130

3gg0- How are you feeling? Your chart is looking rather nice ;)


----------



## 3gg0

Powell130 said:


> 3gg0- How are you feeling? Your chart is looking rather nice ;)

I am very worried AF is going to show. I am currently 11dpo. My ticker is wrong. I have no symptoms of AF or possibly being pregnant. I really want this to be it, but have a feeling it isn't. :(


----------



## Powell130

3gg0 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 3gg0- How are you feeling? Your chart is looking rather nice ;)
> 
> I am very worried AF is going to show. I am currently 11dpo. My ticker is wrong. I have no symptoms of AF or possibly being pregnant. I really want this to be it, but have a feeling it isn't. :(Click to expand...

I didn't even look at your ticker lol just your chart. I didn't have many symptoms pointing either way. Just had some dull achey feeling in my uterus that wouldn't go away lol very similar to AF cramps that I get just without the bleeding. Creamy CM and sore boobs but the boobs could go either way with me


----------



## 3gg0

Powell130 said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 3gg0- How are you feeling? Your chart is looking rather nice ;)
> 
> I am very worried AF is going to show. I am currently 11dpo. My ticker is wrong. I have no symptoms of AF or possibly being pregnant. I really want this to be it, but have a feeling it isn't. :(Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't even look at your ticker lol just your chart. I didn't have many symptoms pointing either way. Just had some dull achey feeling in my uterus that wouldn't go away lol very similar to AF cramps that I get just without the bleeding. Creamy CM and sore boobs but the boobs could go either way with meClick to expand...

I have none of that. No sore boobs, no cramps, nothing. I had some very light cramping on CD9, but that was it. I just want to be a mom so bad. I am so ready. Each month is getting harder and harder to take. I don't even have to test because AF shows up right on time each month. :cry:

How are you and little baby Powell?


----------



## Powell130

3gg0 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 3gg0- How are you feeling? Your chart is looking rather nice ;)
> 
> I am very worried AF is going to show. I am currently 11dpo. My ticker is wrong. I have no symptoms of AF or possibly being pregnant. I really want this to be it, but have a feeling it isn't. :(Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't even look at your ticker lol just your chart. I didn't have many symptoms pointing either way. Just had some dull achey feeling in my uterus that wouldn't go away lol very similar to AF cramps that I get just without the bleeding. Creamy CM and sore boobs but the boobs could go either way with meClick to expand...
> 
> I have none of that. No sore boobs, no cramps, nothing. I had some very light cramping on CD9, but that was it. I just want to be a mom so bad. I am so ready. Each month is getting harder and harder to take. I don't even have to test because AF shows up right on time each month. :cry:
> 
> How are you and little baby Powell?Click to expand...

I know that feeling! Still can't believe I AM pregnant. 

Just remember...everyday that goes by makes you a day closer to your BFP :)

Do you normally get anything showing that AF is on her way? When are you due for her?

Me & Baby Powell are doing pretty good. I go for my confirmation appointment this Thursday so I get to find out all the fun stuff about pregnancy lol


----------



## 3gg0

Powell130 said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 3gg0- How are you feeling? Your chart is looking rather nice ;)
> 
> I am very worried AF is going to show. I am currently 11dpo. My ticker is wrong. I have no symptoms of AF or possibly being pregnant. I really want this to be it, but have a feeling it isn't. :(Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't even look at your ticker lol just your chart. I didn't have many symptoms pointing either way. Just had some dull achey feeling in my uterus that wouldn't go away lol very similar to AF cramps that I get just without the bleeding. Creamy CM and sore boobs but the boobs could go either way with meClick to expand...
> 
> I have none of that. No sore boobs, no cramps, nothing. I had some very light cramping on CD9, but that was it. I just want to be a mom so bad. I am so ready. Each month is getting harder and harder to take. I don't even have to test because AF shows up right on time each month. :cry:
> 
> How are you and little baby Powell?Click to expand...
> 
> I know that feeling! Still can't believe I AM pregnant.
> 
> Just remember...everyday that goes by makes you a day closer to your BFP :)
> 
> Do you normally get anything showing that AF is on her way? When are you due for her?
> 
> Me & Baby Powell are doing pretty good. I go for my confirmation appointment this Thursday so I get to find out all the fun stuff about pregnancy lolClick to expand...

Well since FF showed i only had a 9 day LP last month, it was saying i would have a 9 day LP this month, which would have made AF due yesterday. However, i think I O'ed 3 days before FF said i did last month, which put me at a LP of 12 days. So i am not really sure right now when AF is due. My cycles are anywhere from 30-35 days and i am currently on CD26.


----------



## PrayingLady

Yes her charts are gorg!!! Hoping this is your month hun!


----------



## 3gg0

Thank you. I hope so too! I feel like I am out though. I want to test, but I am to scared.


----------



## Powell130

Not out til she shows.


----------



## nikkie122

Well officially back on ttc after my miscarriage!! Continuing the geritol!! Hope I get a BFP soon


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I just have to say Im one lucky girl as Im sure MOST of us on here are. I go through daily moodsa roller coaster of sorts throughout my entire months cycle and everytime when it gets close to the end my hubby tries so hard to keep me positive and says things like I have a good feeling about it this month and I bet it happened so I know he gets let down each time it doesnt too and we all have to remember that. Then when it doesnt happen and I get AF, he holds me while I cry and gives me encouraging words each timeand the cycle continues again. Im a lucky girl for having such a wonderful man to be my rock through all of this.


----------



## 3gg0

ttcbabyisom said:


> I just have to say Im one lucky girl as Im sure MOST of us on here are. I go through daily moodsa roller coaster of sorts throughout my entire months cycle and everytime when it gets close to the end my hubby tries so hard to keep me positive and says things like I have a good feeling about it this month and I bet it happened so I know he gets let down each time it doesnt too and we all have to remember that. Then when it doesnt happen and I get AF, he holds me while I cry and gives me encouraging words each timeand the cycle continues again. Im a lucky girl for having such a wonderful man to be my rock through all of this.

That is awesome. It is so encouraging when they are so supportive :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3gg0 said:


> Thank you. I hope so too! I feel like I am out though. I want to test, but I am to scared.

Your chart still looks SOOOO good!!! I hope this is your BFP!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

nikkie122 said:


> Well officially back on ttc after my miscarriage!! Continuing the geritol!! Hope I get a BFP soon

GOOD LUCK!!! :dust:


----------



## nikkie122

Thank you!


----------



## 3gg0

ttcbabyisom said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you. I hope so too! I feel like I am out though. I want to test, but I am to scared.
> 
> Your chart still looks SOOOO good!!! I hope this is your BFP!Click to expand...

Thanks! I am so nervous that my temp is just going to take a huge nose dive and AF will show!


----------



## PrayingLady

3gg0 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you. I hope so too! I feel like I am out though. I want to test, but I am to scared.
> 
> Your chart still looks SOOOO good!!! I hope this is your BFP!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I am so nervous that my temp is just going to take a huge nose dive and AF will show!Click to expand...

I think you should test!!!&#57430;&#57430;


----------



## 3gg0

I am too scared! Lol! If I had IC test I probably would have tested already, but since I only have FRER I have been stopping myself because I don't want to waste them.


----------



## Powell130

Girl, go get one from the Dollar Store or Walmart. They have 88cent ones at walmart and they work just fine, so do the Dollar Store ones!


----------



## 3gg0

Powell130 said:


> Girl, go get one from the Dollar Store or Walmart. They have 88cent ones at walmart and they work just fine, so do the Dollar Store ones!

LMAO!! I could do that!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3gg0 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you. I hope so too! I feel like I am out though. I want to test, but I am to scared.
> 
> Your chart still looks SOOOO good!!! I hope this is your BFP!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I am so nervous that my temp is just going to take a huge nose dive and AF will show!Click to expand...

I hope not even though that's what happened to me. :-/ I truly hope it's your BFP!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

PrayingLady said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you. I hope so too! I feel like I am out though. I want to test, but I am to scared.
> 
> Your chart still looks SOOOO good!!! I hope this is your BFP!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I am so nervous that my temp is just going to take a huge nose dive and AF will show!Click to expand...
> 
> I think you should test!!!&#57430;&#57430;Click to expand...

I think you both should! Somebody please!


----------



## PrayingLady

ttcbabyisom said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you. I hope so too! I feel like I am out though. I want to test, but I am to scared.
> 
> Your chart still looks SOOOO good!!! I hope this is your BFP!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I am so nervous that my temp is just going to take a huge nose dive and AF will show!Click to expand...
> 
> I think you should test!!!&#57430;&#57430;Click to expand...
> 
> I think you both should! Somebody please!Click to expand...

I think 3ggo should!! COme on hun.. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## 3gg0

PrayingLady said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you. I hope so too! I feel like I am out though. I want to test, but I am to scared.
> 
> Your chart still looks SOOOO good!!! I hope this is your BFP!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I am so nervous that my temp is just going to take a huge nose dive and AF will show!Click to expand...
> 
> I think you should test!!!&#57430;&#57430;Click to expand...
> 
> I think you both should! Somebody please!Click to expand...
> 
> I think 3ggo should!! COme on hun.. :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Maybe!!! :shrug: lol

If I decided to, should i test this evening after work or would it be better to wait until morning?


----------



## PrayingLady

3gg0 said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you. I hope so too! I feel like I am out though. I want to test, but I am to scared.
> 
> Your chart still looks SOOOO good!!! I hope this is your BFP!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I am so nervous that my temp is just going to take a huge nose dive and AF will show!Click to expand...
> 
> I think you should test!!!&#57430;&#57430;Click to expand...
> 
> I think you both should! Somebody please!Click to expand...
> 
> I think 3ggo should!! COme on hun.. :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe!!! :shrug: lol
> 
> If I decided to, should i test this evening after work or would it be better to wait until morning?Click to expand...

Whichever makes you more comfy? Can you please correct that dang signature (ticker) . It always confuses me.


----------



## ES89

I'd wait till morning if you can ;-) GL, hope you get your bfp! X


----------



## 3gg0

PrayingLady said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you. I hope so too! I feel like I am out though. I want to test, but I am to scared.
> 
> Your chart still looks SOOOO good!!! I hope this is your BFP!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I am so nervous that my temp is just going to take a huge nose dive and AF will show!Click to expand...
> 
> I think you should test!!!&#57430;&#57430;Click to expand...
> 
> I think you both should! Somebody please!Click to expand...
> 
> I think 3ggo should!! COme on hun.. :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe!!! :shrug: lol
> 
> If I decided to, should i test this evening after work or would it be better to wait until morning?Click to expand...
> 
> Whichever makes you more comfy? Can you please correct that dang signature (ticker) . It always confuses me.Click to expand...

Hahaha... Sure.


----------



## Powell130

3gg0 said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you. I hope so too! I feel like I am out though. I want to test, but I am to scared.
> 
> Your chart still looks SOOOO good!!! I hope this is your BFP!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I am so nervous that my temp is just going to take a huge nose dive and AF will show!Click to expand...
> 
> I think you should test!!!&#57430;&#57430;Click to expand...
> 
> I think you both should! Somebody please!Click to expand...
> 
> I think 3ggo should!! COme on hun.. :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe!!! :shrug: lol
> 
> If I decided to, should i test this evening after work or would it be better to wait until morning?Click to expand...


Morning is better, however if you are getting one from the dollar store or somewhere equally as cheap, you could always get two and test both times ;)


----------



## 3gg0

Powell130 said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you. I hope so too! I feel like I am out though. I want to test, but I am to scared.
> 
> Your chart still looks SOOOO good!!! I hope this is your BFP!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I am so nervous that my temp is just going to take a huge nose dive and AF will show!Click to expand...
> 
> I think you should test!!!&#57430;&#57430;Click to expand...
> 
> I think you both should! Somebody please!Click to expand...
> 
> I think 3ggo should!! COme on hun.. :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe!!! :shrug: lol
> 
> If I decided to, should i test this evening after work or would it be better to wait until morning?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Morning is better, however if you are getting one from the dollar store or somewhere equally as cheap, you could always get two and test both times ;)Click to expand...

Very true!


----------



## 3gg0

PrayingLady said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you. I hope so too! I feel like I am out though. I want to test, but I am to scared.
> 
> Your chart still looks SOOOO good!!! I hope this is your BFP!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I am so nervous that my temp is just going to take a huge nose dive and AF will show!Click to expand...
> 
> I think you should test!!!&#57430;&#57430;Click to expand...
> 
> I think you both should! Somebody please!Click to expand...
> 
> I think 3ggo should!! COme on hun.. :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe!!! :shrug: lol
> 
> If I decided to, should i test this evening after work or would it be better to wait until morning?Click to expand...
> 
> Whichever makes you more comfy? Can you please correct that dang signature (ticker) . It always confuses me.Click to expand...

Ticker is fixed :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3gg0 said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you. I hope so too! I feel like I am out though. I want to test, but I am to scared.
> 
> Your chart still looks SOOOO good!!! I hope this is your BFP!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I am so nervous that my temp is just going to take a huge nose dive and AF will show!Click to expand...
> 
> I think you should test!!!&#57430;&#57430;Click to expand...
> 
> I think you both should! Somebody please!Click to expand...
> 
> I think 3ggo should!! COme on hun.. :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe!!! :shrug: lol
> 
> If I decided to, should i test this evening after work or would it be better to wait until morning?Click to expand...
> 
> Whichever makes you more comfy? Can you please correct that dang signature (ticker) . It always confuses me.Click to expand...
> 
> Ticker is fixed :)Click to expand...

woohoo!!!


----------



## ES89

Any updates in here?


----------



## 3gg0

AF got me yesterday :(

Onto cycle 8 we go.


----------



## PrayingLady

Ladies something is not right!!!! I spotted yesterday and though af was coming but she didn't!!! Today I had another spot but that's it. No cramps no nothing! This is not normal.. Usually when I spot af comes that night or first thing that morning! I'm freaking out!!!!


----------



## Powell130

PrayingLady said:


> Ladies something is not right!!!! I spotted yesterday and though af was coming but she didn't!!! Today I had another spot but that's it. No cramps no nothing! This is not normal.. Usually when I spot af comes that night or first thing that morning! I'm freaking out!!!!

Have you considered testing? Your chart looks pretty good. FX'd for you hun


----------



## ES89

I sometimes spot for for a few days without cramps but like Powell said test  
Sorry af got you egg0 :-( I don't think I'm far behind you, I've woken up cramping this morning, nothing in my pants but when I checked my cm it was watery brown so she's coming :-(


----------



## 3gg0

ES89 said:


> I sometimes spot for for a few days without cramps but like Powell said test
> Sorry af got you egg0 :-( I don't think I'm far behind you, I've woken up cramping this morning, nothing in my pants but when I checked my cm it was watery brown so she's coming :-(


:hugs: sorry if the :witch: does show.

I am so tired of her coming every month. She seriously needs to take a leave of absents for 9 months!


----------



## ES89

3gg0 said:


> ES89 said:
> 
> 
> I sometimes spot for for a few days without cramps but like Powell said test
> Sorry af got you egg0 :-( I don't think I'm far behind you, I've woken up cramping this morning, nothing in my pants but when I checked my cm it was watery brown so she's coming :-(
> 
> 
> :hugs: sorry if the :witch: does show.
> 
> I am so tired of her coming every month. She seriously needs to take a leave of absents for 9 months!Click to expand...

Yup I feel exactly the same! She's not here full force yet but she will, she always does :-( x


----------



## 3gg0

Omg.... Yesterday I bought the tonic. Took it this morning and almost threw up! It is so nasty... Hope I can continue to get through it! Also bought royal jelly and started that last night!


----------



## Powell130

3gg0 said:


> Omg.... Yesterday I bought the tonic. Took it this morning and almost threw up! It is so nasty... Hope I can continue to get through it! Also bought royal jelly and started that last night!

The easiest way to tolerate the tonic is to chase it with something stronger. I used either Robitussin or grapefruit juice


----------



## sugarpi24

I got two more bottle of the tonic...since they don't last long...Powell do you still take the tonic..or did the doctor say no cuz it contains alcohol?


----------



## Powell130

sugarpi24 said:


> I got two more bottle of the tonic...since they don't last long...Powell do you still take the tonic..or did the doctor say no cuz it contains alcohol?

I haven't taken the tonic since the day before my BFP


----------



## sugarpi24

Okay. My specialist has never heard of taking the tonic or gertiol in place of prenatals...I don't think ill continue to use it when I get a bfp...


----------



## Powell130

sugarpi24 said:


> Okay. My specialist has never heard of taking the tonic or gertiol in place of prenatals...I don't think ill continue to use it when I get a bfp...

You're supposed to switch to prenatals either after O or at BFP. I continued with the tonic until BFP because I wasn't 100% confident in FF with my O date. But according to measurements and stuff, it's pretty close


----------



## sugarpi24

Yeah I haven't been ovulating so I guess I'm okay taking it...hopefully ill start ovulating this next cycle...I hope I hope I hope. The hospital near me offers prenatals for free. Which is really nice.


----------



## ES89

I've got just under half a bottle left so 1 more cycle then I duno? Get another bottle or try something else? Still only spotting


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3gg0 said:


> AF got me yesterday :(
> 
> Onto cycle 8 we go.

Sorry 3ggO...your chart was looking so fantastic too...ugh...we'll get there!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Powell130 said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> Omg.... Yesterday I bought the tonic. Took it this morning and almost threw up! It is so nasty... Hope I can continue to get through it! Also bought royal jelly and started that last night!
> 
> The easiest way to tolerate the tonic is to chase it with something stronger. I used either Robitussin or grapefruit juiceClick to expand...

Grapefruit juice is what i do...really helps.


----------



## Powell130

sugarpi24 said:


> Yeah I haven't been ovulating so I guess I'm okay taking it...hopefully ill start ovulating this next cycle...I hope I hope I hope. The hospital near me offers prenatals for free. Which is really nice.

Have you thought about trying Soy to help you ovulate? I took them for the first time as well as geritol & got lucky the first time! Yeah that is really nice. Mine are only about $15 a month (30 pack) I use the One A Day Prenatal multivitamin with a DHA/EPA gel cap


----------



## Powell130

ttcbabyisom said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> Omg.... Yesterday I bought the tonic. Took it this morning and almost threw up! It is so nasty... Hope I can continue to get through it! Also bought royal jelly and started that last night!
> 
> The easiest way to tolerate the tonic is to chase it with something stronger. I used either Robitussin or grapefruit juiceClick to expand...
> 
> Grapefruit juice is what i do...really helps.Click to expand...

Good idea! Yeah it helped me a lot also! I hope this works for you hun


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Powell130 said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> Okay. My specialist has never heard of taking the tonic or gertiol in place of prenatals...I don't think ill continue to use it when I get a bfp...
> 
> You're supposed to switch to prenatals either after O or at BFP. I continued with the tonic until BFP because I wasn't 100% confident in FF with my O date. But according to measurements and stuff, it's pretty closeClick to expand...

Agree with Powell here. Right on...love your new profile pic Powell.


----------



## Powell130

ttcbabyisom said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> Okay. My specialist has never heard of taking the tonic or gertiol in place of prenatals...I don't think ill continue to use it when I get a bfp...
> 
> You're supposed to switch to prenatals either after O or at BFP. I continued with the tonic until BFP because I wasn't 100% confident in FF with my O date. But according to measurements and stuff, it's pretty closeClick to expand...
> 
> Agree with Powell here. Right on...love your new profile pic Powell.Click to expand...

Thank you hun! It's from today's impromptu visit to the ER to check on Baby Powell :) lol I'm so impatient


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Powell130 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> Okay. My specialist has never heard of taking the tonic or gertiol in place of prenatals...I don't think ill continue to use it when I get a bfp...
> 
> You're supposed to switch to prenatals either after O or at BFP. I continued with the tonic until BFP because I wasn't 100% confident in FF with my O date. But according to measurements and stuff, it's pretty closeClick to expand...
> 
> Agree with Powell here. Right on...love your new profile pic Powell. Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hun! It's from today's impromptu visit to the ER to check on Baby Powell :) lol I'm so impatientClick to expand...

it's ok, you're allowed to be! ;-)


----------



## sugarpi24

Powell130 said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I haven't been ovulating so I guess I'm okay taking it...hopefully ill start ovulating this next cycle...I hope I hope I hope. The hospital near me offers prenatals for free. Which is really nice.
> 
> Have you thought about trying Soy to help you ovulate? I took them for the first time as well as geritol & got lucky the first time! Yeah that is really nice. Mine are only about $15 a month (30 pack) I use the One A Day Prenatal multivitamin with a DHA/EPA gel capClick to expand...

Soy...like drinking soy milk and stuff...?


----------



## Powell130

sugarpi24 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I haven't been ovulating so I guess I'm okay taking it...hopefully ill start ovulating this next cycle...I hope I hope I hope. The hospital near me offers prenatals for free. Which is really nice.
> 
> Have you thought about trying Soy to help you ovulate? I took them for the first time as well as geritol & got lucky the first time! Yeah that is really nice. Mine are only about $15 a month (30 pack) I use the One A Day Prenatal multivitamin with a DHA/EPA gel capClick to expand...
> 
> Soy...like drinking soy milk and stuff...?Click to expand...

Soy Isoflavones. It's used like a natural clomid in the first few days of your cycle to induce ovulation. It's definitely worth trying if you don't O regularly.

Here's the thread that inspired me to try it - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-1/976887-soy-isoflavones.html


----------



## 3gg0

ttcbabyisom said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> Omg.... Yesterday I bought the tonic. Took it this morning and almost threw up! It is so nasty... Hope I can continue to get through it! Also bought royal jelly and started that last night!
> 
> The easiest way to tolerate the tonic is to chase it with something stronger. I used either Robitussin or grapefruit juiceClick to expand...
> 
> Grapefruit juice is what i do...really helps.Click to expand...


Yep, I immediately chased it with grapefruit juice. Burping it up later I think is worse... Sorry TMI! I hope the liquid is what gets me my BFP!


----------



## Powell130

3gg0 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> Omg.... Yesterday I bought the tonic. Took it this morning and almost threw up! It is so nasty... Hope I can continue to get through it! Also bought royal jelly and started that last night!
> 
> The easiest way to tolerate the tonic is to chase it with something stronger. I used either Robitussin or grapefruit juiceClick to expand...
> 
> Grapefruit juice is what i do...really helps. Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I immediately chased it with grapefruit juice. Burping it up later I think is worse... Sorry TMI! I hope the liquid is what gets me my BFP!Click to expand...

Ooooh yeah, I always hated the first breath after swallowing it haha


----------



## Trecey25

I just started the tonic also this month. The pills didn't work for me. It is quite nasty,but I hope all goes well. My significant other says this is the last go round. Sad if it doen't happen by January its over. I understand how frustrating it is for him, but he's been sticking by me for about 5 years now. Baby dust to everyone trying and Congrats to all that's pregnant.:dust::winkwink:


----------



## jaymom

hi i just start using geritol yesterday.. n i wanted to ask a question.. if you have sex a couple days before you use geritol can you still get pregnant


----------



## jaymom

Powell130 said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> Okay. My specialist has never heard of taking the tonic or gertiol in place of prenatals...I don't think ill continue to use it when I get a bfp...
> 
> You're supposed to switch to prenatals either after O or at BFP. I continued with the tonic until BFP because I wasn't 100% confident in FF with my O date. But according to measurements and stuff, it's pretty closeClick to expand...

hi can u still get pregnant if yu take the pills 2days after you have sex


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3gg0 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> Omg.... Yesterday I bought the tonic. Took it this morning and almost threw up! It is so nasty... Hope I can continue to get through it! Also bought royal jelly and started that last night!
> 
> The easiest way to tolerate the tonic is to chase it with something stronger. I used either Robitussin or grapefruit juiceClick to expand...
> 
> Grapefruit juice is what i do...really helps. Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I immediately chased it with grapefruit juice. Burping it up later I think is worse... Sorry TMI! I hope the liquid is what gets me my BFP!Click to expand...

Me too, good luck to both of us!!!


----------



## Powell130

jaymom said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> Okay. My specialist has never heard of taking the tonic or gertiol in place of prenatals...I don't think ill continue to use it when I get a bfp...
> 
> You're supposed to switch to prenatals either after O or at BFP. I continued with the tonic until BFP because I wasn't 100% confident in FF with my O date. But according to measurements and stuff, it's pretty closeClick to expand...
> 
> hi can u still get pregnant if yu take the pills 2days after you have sexClick to expand...

Geritol isn't something that you take once or twice to get pregnant. You take it in place of a prenatal vitamin EVERYDAY. HTH


----------



## Haleigh

I started taking geritol September 13 2012 and have been taking it a month now(oct.12,2012) I spotted a lil and now it seem as a period to me but I been have very bad cramps below my stomach lately tomorrow will be my last day for my period i think that's what it is!!! I'm confused can some one help me!!! Good luck to all that succeed.. &#128516;&#128522;


----------



## she_tryn

Hey ladies! I have been reading this thread for about an hour and crying the entire time. For so long i have bern thinking i was the only woman having probs ttc but your posts give me hope and support at the same time. I found this site after a google search for geritol after a coworker told me it works and theres a baby in every bottle lol...i will be buying mines oon and have hundreds of questions hopefully not enough to bug any one..thanx and good luck to u all..will chk back


----------



## sugarpi24

she_tryn said:


> Hey ladies! I have been reading this thread for about an hour and crying the entire time. For so long i have bern thinking i was the only woman having probs ttc but your posts give me hope and support at the same time. I found this site after a google search for geritol after a coworker told me it works and theres a baby in every bottle lol...i will be buying mines oon and have hundreds of questions hopefully not enough to bug any one..thanx and good luck to u all..will chk back

I know everytime I hear someone is ttc or had a loss and might need someone to vent to I always recommend this site. I love this site! Its almost better than going to a counselor...


----------



## 3gg0

Not sure if I want to continue the month with tonic. It is making me really sick to my stomach afterwards. Anyone else get that? Am I just being a puss?


----------



## Powell130

I did a few times when I didn't take it with food. Are you taking it with a meal?


----------



## 3gg0

Yep. I eat my breakfast and take it immediately after.


----------



## ES89

3gg0 said:


> Not sure if I want to continue the month with tonic. It is making me really sick to my stomach afterwards. Anyone else get that? Am I just being a puss?

I did too when I first started taking it. Only lasted a few days x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

So weird knowing i'm ovulating today or tomorrow and knowing we can't BD...sort of frustrating. We are having to do everything the complete opposite that we've been doing the last 9 months and that's NOT do it during this fertile week this month or next...ugh! Driving me crazy! Still waiting on doc to call back with pathology results on the polyps and to get my appointment in the books for my next D&C to remove the polyps. But in the meantime, I'm trying to relax and just chill a little and get my fitness on! I'm just hoping we can start trying again by December. FX'd!!! Love ya'll and hope everyone's well! I'll go back through and catch up soon. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy2Be.

Hey ladies i have been reading this post for about 2 months so i finally signed up lol. Me and my fiance has been ttc for a year now. I dont have any kids so im very excited!!!! I start taking geritol complete on my last cycle day which was 09/10/12. I was supposed to come on my cycle 10/09 but no af..yayyy!!!! I took a pregnancy test last week which showed up negative :( but i still have faith and my fingers crossed :) so hopefully im pregnant but not to mention used to have irregular cycle but for the past 6 months i been seeing af until now... Baby dust to alllll trying to ttc!!!!!!


----------



## ES89

Well I've just chucked bk the last bit of my 12 fl oz (354ml) bottle of geritol tonic. Not sure whether to order another bottle? 9 or 10 days till af is due. I'm praying she stays away so I can have a summer baby


----------



## babilove1

hi im trying to concive but im not making it no where what should i do or take to help me??????


----------



## babilove1

i have been ttc 4 a yr or 2 nw so when is the best time to tke geritol


----------



## ES89

I felt exactly the same when I started geritol. Waiting to see if it worked this cycle. I took mine in the morning after breakfast. As long as you take it with food it shouldn't matter too much when u take it GL


----------



## RockNRollBaby

I'm currently on CD 4, and finally received my Geritol pills. I will begin them today and I am hoping for a BFP either this cycle or next. :)

Anyone new BFP's to add to this thread thanks to Geritol? Would love to hear from you!


----------



## ES89

I took the pill form for a month n half then the tonic for a month n half n now bk on the pill form so far no luck :-(


----------



## erindolphin

I tried it but the day I took the geritol pill I had a major headache and just didn't feel good. I thought it was the geritol so I didn't take it again. Did anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Powell130

Try taking it at night


----------



## ES89

Love your bump picture Powell


----------



## Powell130

Thank you thank yoU!!


----------



## erindolphin

Powell130 said:


> Try taking it at night

I will try. Anything to get a BFP. 

I joke with my OH that if it were said that I could get preggo easier by eating the grass in my front yard he would come home from work with me eating the grass in my yard. LOL 

6+ years is a long time waiting and trying.


----------



## Powell130

erindolphin said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Try taking it at night
> 
> I will try. Anything to get a BFP.
> 
> I joke with my OH that if it were said that I could get preggo easier by eating the grass in my front yard he would come home from work with me eating the grass in my yard. LOL
> 
> 6+ years is a long time waiting and trying.Click to expand...

I couldn't imagine! It took us 2+ years to get here and that seemed like FOREVER! Then I added a few different supplements to my daily routine and BAM :bfp: first month


----------



## erindolphin

Powell130 said:


> erindolphin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Try taking it at night
> 
> I will try. Anything to get a BFP.
> 
> I joke with my OH that if it were said that I could get preggo easier by eating the grass in my front yard he would come home from work with me eating the grass in my yard. LOL
> 
> 6+ years is a long time waiting and trying.Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't imagine! It took us 2+ years to get here and that seemed like FOREVER! Then I added a few different supplements to my daily routine and BAM :bfp: first month[/QUOTe
> 
> You may have said in the past but this thread is LOOONG hehe. What all did you add? If you are ok answering that is. I am ready for just about anything at this point. I am tired of planning other people's baby showers and ready for my turn.Click to expand...


----------



## Powell130

erindolphin said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erindolphin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Try taking it at night
> 
> I will try. Anything to get a BFP.
> 
> I joke with my OH that if it were said that I could get preggo easier by eating the grass in my front yard he would come home from work with me eating the grass in my yard. LOL
> 
> 6+ years is a long time waiting and trying.Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't imagine! It took us 2+ years to get here and that seemed like FOREVER! Then I added a few different supplements to my daily routine and BAM :bfp: first month[/QUOTe
> 
> You may have said in the past but this thread is LOOONG hehe. What all did you add? If you are ok answering that is. I am ready for just about anything at this point. I am tired of planning other people's baby showers and ready for my turn.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Baby Aspirin, Cinnamon (pill form) & Raw Honey, Royal Jelly (pill form), Geritol (tonic), Soy Isoflavones, Green Tea..umm there may be another thing or two but I'll have to check my cabinet when I get home
> 
> I had been using baby aspirin & green tea for the month or two before, but the month I added the rest worked for us
> 
> I hope it works for you too hun!!!Click to expand...


----------



## erindolphin

I will look into all of those. Like I said before I am willing to try just about anything at this point.


----------



## Powell130

The cinnamon works really good if you have PCOS or IR problems also :) I haven't been diagnosed with PCOS but I believe i do have it from not ovulating every cycle. Something in my concoction did the trick tho and I hope it can help someone else!


----------



## sugarpi24

Powell130 said:


> The cinnamon works really good if you have PCOS or IR problems also :) I haven't been diagnosed with PCOS but I believe i do have it from not ovulating every cycle. Something in my concoction did the trick tho and I hope it can help someone else!

Ill have to try that cinnamon ....what does it do when you have PCOS?


----------



## Powell130

Somehow it works similar to metformin. I'm sure google can give you a better answer than me lol just google "cinnamon and PCOS" you just gotta make sure it's REAL cinnamon. Sometimes the spice is a similar tasting spice. That's why I used the capsules because it's the real kind


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Powell130

You too!! i'm so full, omg!!


----------



## face1

hello, 

i am new to this site and i just started takin geritol and i would like to know how many x's a day shall you take the tonic!!!! :shrug:


----------



## Powell130

once, at the same time everyday && with food


----------



## face1

Ok..... Thank u, im am trying ttc #2 i had one 10yrs ago.. Will keep u update on my progress thank u again


----------



## Powell130

you're welcome!! GL hun


----------



## ES89

Where did u get your cinnamon from Powell? 4 months of taking geritol n zilch :-(


----------



## Powell130

Kroger :) in the vitamin and supplement isle


----------



## nikkie122

Getting a little frustrated. I am suppose to ovulate any day now and am still not able to get a positive OPK :-(


----------



## face1

I would like to know when shall the geritol be tookin, I think I started early and I believe I will be takin it longer bcuz I started takin the geritol last wk and af is not due tilll the 9th :dohh:


----------



## daniellelove

After readin all of the success stories I am going to give this a try.... my husband and i have been married for almost 5 years and have been havin unprotected sex the entire time.... we hvent been any dr yet b/c we r juss now serious about it..... i will pick so geritol up tomorrow..... everyone b blessed!


----------



## aig2011

ES89 said:


> Where did u get your cinnamon from Powell? 4 months of taking geritol n zilch :-(

After reading this forum I started taking Cinnamon 2000mg daily. I just bought the spring valley brand from walmart. I usually have cycles that range from 80-120 days. After starting the cinnamon I have had two 42 day cycles. :) I swear it works and even helps with a little weight loss. Never had such a short cycle that wasn't induced by provera. Now I am charting my temps this cycle. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Powell130

aig2011 said:


> ES89 said:
> 
> 
> Where did u get your cinnamon from Powell? 4 months of taking geritol n zilch :-(
> 
> After reading this forum I started taking Cinnamon 2000mg daily. I just bought the spring valley brand from walmart. I usually have cycles that range from 80-120 days. After starting the cinnamon I have had two 42 day cycles. :) I swear it works and even helps with a little weight loss. Never had such a short cycle that wasn't induced by provera. Now I am charting my temps this cycle. Good luck with everything.Click to expand...

I"m glad to hear that!!


----------



## RinaMoe

Me and my bf been trying well basically not preventing hoping that it happens and i been hearing alot about geritol if i buy it do i wait to take it on a certain day and stop or take it like an everyday vitamin i do have a son but hes 11 i had him when i was 16 pregnant one time after that but nothing yet i really hope for the near year..HELPPP Pleassse with anything i can do beside fertility clinic to much..THank YOu

Rina


----------



## RinaMoe

Good luck im in the same boat the forum really helped in believing all the stories.

Rina


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Check out my thread for updates!  :dust: to everyone and hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## nikkie122

Well never got a positive OPK so I am wondering if I even ovulated this month. So just waiting for AF to show to start a new cycle. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## babymabey

Does anyone know if you take it along with the prenatal vitamin, or do you take it instead of a prenatal vitamin?

If you can take both then I will go grab some, but if you can only take one or the other I may just stick to my prenatal vitamin.


----------



## nikkie122

You take Geritol instead of prenatal vitamin. I also added folic acid since there is not of folic acid.


----------



## hopeful cedes

hello ladies i havent posted in a long while but just wanted to check in wish all of u luck as for me im 23 weeks strong...prayin for all of u #baby dust#


----------



## RockNRollBaby

I just wanted to update all of you lovely ladies, I had been taking Geritol since November 20th, and I got my BFP on December 22nd. I was TTC for about 6 months, & then NTNP since 3 months. I stopped taking Geritol once I got my BFP, but have switched to a Prenatal vitamin with folic acid. Sending lots of baby dust to everyone awaiting their BFPS!


----------



## Powell130

CONGRATS!!! So happy for you!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Thank you so much Powell! :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

My hubby got me this for Christmas! The open heart necklace represents fertility and good luck for conceiving! My favorite gift ever! Also have never received anything from Tiffany before so I'm super excited!!! Merry Christmas everyone and :dust: for 2013 babies!!!
 



Attached Files:







181885_4680700346861_58195763_n.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ES89

I've been very lazy with all my vits this cycle (kinda in a give up mood) 2 years off the pill in January. That's such a lovely present :-D


----------



## hunni12

wow this is still going, glad to see more bfps:)


----------



## PrayingLady

Hey ladies, how are you doing?


----------



## ES89

Think my signature says it all lol, how are you doing praying lady?


----------



## PrayingLady

Im "okay" Es... just okay. AF showed an early 5 days for me..BLAH!!! But i'm approaching this new year with confidence. Going to make a dr. appointment on wednesday and see whats really going on. Nervous and scared at the same time but I'm praying it works out!:thumbup:


----------



## ES89

Yer I can totally relate. U want to know but nervous of the results at the same time. I'm glad we finally know what's been going on with me n oh. Nearly a year since I first went to c my gp. Time flies by!


----------



## bonbom

hiiii ! &#128513; well im new to this ! 
ihad a d&c at 11 weeks no heartbeat &#128546; about a month ago or so . 
and im crazyy about gettin pregnant again . so i was gointh tru the internet and i saw this and the geritol ! iwent to buy it today ! im excited . ihope theres a baby in my bottle &#128515; 
and ihave a question im takin the geritol tonic . should i keep takin the prenatals or no ? pleeease ! can someone answer me ! 
besos &#128536; !


----------



## Powell130

no, you take the geritol in place of a prenatal. also, get a folic acid supplement because there isn't any/much in geritol. I hope this works for you!! your body will be really fertile for the next 2-3 months. I got pregnant 1 cycle after an early miscarriage and am currently 21 weeks pregnant with a perfect little boy. I hope you can be so lucky! Let me know if you have any other questions. Good Luck!


----------



## bonbom

ohkay thank yu so much . 
omg congrats ! &#128515;
when yu found out yu were pregnant yu keep takin geritol or yu stop . since it has 16 % of alcohol ? sorry
well im excitedddd ! &#128522;


----------



## bonbom

oh and ive been anemic &#55357;&#56852; since im 17 .


----------



## Powell130

oh yeah, forgot to tell you that part lol yeah i switched back to a prenatal after :bfp: I planned on switching after O but I couldn't pin point my O day. Are you taking an iron supplement? I wasn't ever anemic but since being pregnant my iron has been low so my doc prescribed me one, but they can be bought over the counter


----------



## bonbom

hunni12 said:


> So I was talking to a friend of mine about ttc. Well she recommended me to start taking Liquid Geritol. There is an old wives tales that there is a baby in every bottle. I came home and I googled it; apparently, there has many success stories as to using this. I'm going to test it just to see how true it is. My friend also gave me her prenatal vitamins from her previous pregnancy so this is how my next two months will go. I will be using:
> 
> Liquid Geritol Complete
> Prenatal Vitamins
> SMEP
> Hubby will be taking Zinc
> 
> 
> I'm pretty excited to test this old wives tale for you ladies. Going to go buy my Geritol today and will start it today. I'm going into my fertile week so I might get lucky haha. I'm currently on cd10 btw. Remember I'm giving this 2-3 months :)
> 
> Also liquid geritol does not cost much, it runs for at least $10 or $11 at cvs.

omgggg ! happy for yu , im new to this and im excited to try ti


----------



## bonbom

Powell130 said:


> oh yeah, forgot to tell you that part lol yeah i switched back to a prenatal after :bfp: I planned on switching after O but I couldn't pin point my O day. Are you taking an iron supplement? I wasn't ever anemic but since being pregnant my iron has been low so my doc prescribed me one, but they can be bought over the counter

oh "O" means ovalution right? 
i can pin my o day since im never regular &#55357;&#56850; 
well doctor told me to keep takin the folic acid and ferrous sulfate . 
yu think that might work !? 
thanks .


----------



## bonbom

sorry ! just saw yur havin a baby boy ! congrats ! how yu feeling!? hope the gerito works for me fx !


----------



## Powell130

the geritol tonic I took had ferrous sulfate in it. i'm not sure if they all do but I do remember that mine had it on the label. you can or can't pin point O?

thank you! we're so excited for our little boy. I've been feeling pretty good, just a little tired. I hardly ever had any morning sickness, thank goodness lol


----------



## bonbom

Powell130 said:


> the geritol tonic I took had ferrous sulfate in it. i'm not sure if they all do but I do remember that mine had it on the label. you can or can't pin point O?
> 
> thank you! we're so excited for our little boy. I've been feeling pretty good, just a little tired. I hardly ever had any morning sickness, thank goodness lol

umm well in that case im gnna keep takin them . 
i cant pin my point O since im not regular . even when i got pregnant it iwas freakin out because iwasnt on birth control for a year and couldnt get pregnant and all of sudden iwas ! believe me iwas scared an excited at the same time . 
awwwwe enyor yur pregnancy ! :kiss: 
when are yu due? 
awwwe pregnancy is beautiful. and yu give me hope ! thanks


----------



## Powell130

Then I would say try the geritol til you get a BFP unless your O is obvious. I'm not regular either, and even with temping and FF giving me crosshairs, I still wasn't 100% sure when I O'd. 

We're due May 14 2013


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Well...had a huge temp drop this morning so please God let this be it! Let this be the infamous implantation dip right on cue. Please God let my temp spike again tomorrow and continue to rise. Thank you very much. Amen...


----------



## Powell130

fx'd for you!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

hopeful cedes said:


> hello ladies i havent posted in a long while but just wanted to check in wish all of u luck as for me im 23 weeks strong...prayin for all of u #baby dust#




RockNRollBaby said:


> I just wanted to update all of you lovely ladies, I had been taking Geritol since November 20th, and I got my BFP on December 22nd. I was TTC for about 6 months, & then NTNP since 3 months. I stopped taking Geritol once I got my BFP, but have switched to a Prenatal vitamin with folic acid. Sending lots of baby dust to everyone awaiting their BFPS!

Wow, awesome! Congrats to both of you!!! :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

hunni12 said:


> wow this is still going, glad to see more bfps:)

Congrats to you and your beautiful baby!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

PrayingLady said:


> Im "okay" Es... just okay. AF showed an early 5 days for me..BLAH!!! But i'm approaching this new year with confidence. Going to make a dr. appointment on wednesday and see whats really going on. Nervous and scared at the same time but I'm praying it works out!:thumbup:

I hope you get some answers soon PrayingLady! I'm rooting for you this year. It WILL happen!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

bonbom said:


> hiiii ! &#128513; well im new to this !
> ihad a d&c at 11 weeks no heartbeat &#128546; about a month ago or so .
> and im crazyy about gettin pregnant again . so i was gointh tru the internet and i saw this and the geritol ! iwent to buy it today ! im excited . ihope theres a baby in my bottle &#128515;
> and ihave a question im takin the geritol tonic . should i keep takin the prenatals or no ? pleeease ! can someone answer me !
> besos &#128536; !

Good luck to you sweetie and I'm so sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## beaniebaby3

Hey ladies! I'mnew here. I've read these posts and congrats to you have gotten pg! I started the geritol tonic 3 days ago. I'm on cd10 now. I had a tubal reversal in August and so this is my 5th month ttcing. I sure hope the geritol tonic works for me cause man oh man does it taste bad!!!


----------



## beaniebaby3

One more question. I took the geritol tonic over 3 hours ago and still feel sick to my stomach. Does it make anyone else nauseous this long?


----------



## Powell130

Did you take it with food?


----------



## beaniebaby3

Powell130 said:


> Did you take it with food?

Hi Powell and yea. I ate a bowl of wheat cereal with whole milk before I took it. Wouldn't that be enuff?


----------



## Powell130

Should be. I used to take mine with lunch which sometimes was light & sometimes wasn't. Mayb your body just needs to get used to it?


----------



## beaniebaby3

Powell130 said:


> Should be. I used to take mine with lunch which sometimes was light & sometimes wasn't. Mayb your body just needs to get used to it?

Ok. Not sure how I'm gonna get used to this lol but I sure hope it works!


----------



## Powell130

Yeah it was gross. I never completely got used to it. I'd shiver when I drank it, similar to how I would when taking a shot of tequila :haha:


----------



## beaniebaby3

Powell130 said:


> Yeah it was gross. I never completely got used to it. I'd shiver when I drank it, similar to how I would when taking a shot of tequila :haha:

Powell How long did it take you to get pg after taking the geritol?


----------



## Powell130

I got pregnant my first cycle using it. I finished off the bottle 2 days before :bfp:


----------



## beaniebaby3

Powell130 said:


> I got pregnant my first cycle using it. I finished off the bottle 2 days before :bfp:

I love this thread! Powell your giving me the hope I needed to keep going. I did have a luteal phase problem last month. It went from 14 days to 12. Hopefully it'll go back to 14 and the geritol will work.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Good luck beaniebaby3! Maybe try taking it before going to bed? That might help. :)


----------



## bonbom

ttcbabyisom said:


> bonbom said:
> 
> 
> hiiii ! &#128513; well im new to this !
> ihad a d&c at 11 weeks no heartbeat &#128546; about a month ago or so .
> and im crazyy about gettin pregnant again . so i was gointh tru the internet and i saw this and the geritol ! iwent to buy it today ! im excited . ihope theres a baby in my bottle &#128515;
> and ihave a question im takin the geritol tonic . should i keep takin the prenatals or no ? pleeease ! can someone answer me !
> besos &#128536; !
> 
> Good luck to you sweetie and I'm so sorry for your loss!!!Click to expand...

thanks ! its rough but im gettin there &#128532;
how are yu? 
how yu feeling!


----------



## nikkie122

Hello Ladies, I wanted to let you guys know some news.. I really was not expecting this since I was not even sure if I ovulated and my cycles have been weird but I got my :bfp: I am in shock!! :happydance: Also a little nervous since my previous pregnancy ended in MC!


----------



## Powell130

Awe yay!! Congrats hun!! I hope this is it for you! Stats say that most pregnancies that occur after a MC are successful!! That's how my BFP cycle was, I wasn't even sure I ovulated and my temps were really weird!


----------



## nikkie122

Thank you! I am so excited. So glad it happened again!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

bonbom said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonbom said:
> 
> 
> hiiii ! &#55357;&#56833; well im new to this !
> ihad a d&c at 11 weeks no heartbeat &#55357;&#56866; about a month ago or so .
> and im crazyy about gettin pregnant again . so i was gointh tru the internet and i saw this and the geritol ! iwent to buy it today ! im excited . ihope theres a baby in my bottle &#55357;&#56835;
> and ihave a question im takin the geritol tonic . should i keep takin the prenatals or no ? pleeease ! can someone answer me !
> besos &#55357;&#56856; !
> 
> Good luck to you sweetie and I'm so sorry for your loss!!!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks ! its rough but im gettin there &#55357;&#56852;
> how are yu?
> how yu feeling!Click to expand...

I'm good...excited to be starting clomid tonight. I just like knowing i'm being proactive about this stuff. I'm feeling pretty good. Got back to my workouts this week so that's helped. Thanks for asking!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

nikkie122 said:


> Hello Ladies, I wanted to let you guys know some news.. I really was not expecting this since I was not even sure if I ovulated and my cycles have been weird but I got my :bfp: I am in shock!! :happydance: Also a little nervous since my previous pregnancy ended in MC!
> 
> View attachment 551049

Oh yay, that's wonderful news!!! Congrats and I hope this is your sticky bean!!!


----------



## nikkie122

Thank you!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

i'm excited to get this over with so we know his stats...we're making a date of it. He, he...clinic then lunch. Good times for us this weekend!


----------



## nikkie122

Good luck! Im sure everything will turn out good


----------



## blessingfor2

I just read through this whole conversation from the beginning and I feel like I know all of you ladies, I felt like I was the only one having q hard time! Well I been taking Geritol Complete since AF showed up 12/27/12 and iam ovulatinght now so I praying to God that there's is a baby in my bottle :D Iol it is nice to see all the BFP everyone has been getting!


----------



## bonbom

ttcbabyisom said:


> bonbom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonbom said:
> 
> 
> hiiii ! &#65533;&#65533; well im new to this !
> ihad a d&c at 11 weeks no heartbeat &#65533;&#65533; about a month ago or so .
> and im crazyy about gettin pregnant again . so i was gointh tru the internet and i saw this and the geritol ! iwent to buy it today ! im excited . ihope theres a baby in my bottle &#65533;&#65533;
> and ihave a question im takin the geritol tonic . should i keep takin the prenatals or no ? pleeease ! can someone answer me !
> besos &#65533;&#65533; !
> 
> Good luck to you sweetie and I'm so sorry for your loss!!!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks ! its rough but im gettin there &#65533;&#65533;
> how are yu?
> how yu feeling!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good...excited to be starting clomid tonight. I just like knowing i'm being proactive about this stuff. I'm feeling pretty good. Got back to my workouts this week so that's helped. Thanks for asking!Click to expand...

goooddd ! positive vibe only &#128513; . im excited too ive been takin geritol tonic for about 3 weeks or so . lets see how it goes


----------



## bonbom

nikkie122 said:


> Hello Ladies, I wanted to let you guys know some news.. I really was not expecting this since I was not even sure if I ovulated and my cycles have been weird but I got my :bfp: I am in shock!! :happydance: Also a little nervous since my previous pregnancy ended in MC!
> 
> View attachment 551049

omg congrats &#10084;


----------



## bonbom

blessingfor2 said:


> I just read through this whole conversation from the beginning and I feel like I know all of you ladies, I felt like I was the only one having q hard time! Well I been taking Geritol Complete since AF showed up 12/27/12 and iam ovulatinght now so I praying to God that there's is a baby in my bottle :D Iol it is nice to see all the BFP everyone has been getting!

baby dust to yu ! &#128513;&#9995;


----------



## nikkie122

bonbom said:


> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies, I wanted to let you guys know some news.. I really was not expecting this since I was not even sure if I ovulated and my cycles have been weird but I got my :bfp: I am in shock!! :happydance: Also a little nervous since my previous pregnancy ended in MC!
> 
> View attachment 551049
> 
> 
> omg congrats &#10084;Click to expand...

Thank you so much!! :flower:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Congratulations nikkie!!


----------



## nikkie122

Thank you!!


----------



## bonbom

nikkie122 said:


> bonbom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies, I wanted to let you guys know some news.. I really was not expecting this since I was not even sure if I ovulated and my cycles have been weird but I got my :bfp: I am in shock!! :happydance: Also a little nervous since my previous pregnancy ended in MC!
> 
> View attachment 551049
> 
> 
> omg congrats &#10084;Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much!! :flower:Click to expand...

yu welcome !


----------



## nikkie122

How are all you ladies doing?


----------



## keishawna_jai

ive been taking the geritol tonic for the past couple of days and i must say im very excited!!! My hubby and I have been trying for 1 year now and im just hoping this works. my best friend is now 6 months and she believes it has alot to do with the geritol so im hoping i get my bfp very soon. Good luck ladies and ill keep you all posted.


----------



## Powell130

I'm 24 weeks and believe I owe it to geritol && soy!! GL hun! I hope it works for you too!!!


----------



## tarheelwife81

Hey y'all! I am new to this site and my Mom actually called me today after her Dr's appointment...She said she was talking to one of the nurses at the office and my Mom was showing the nurse pictures of her grandchildren, telling her that my oldest brother and his wife just announced their pregnancy last week, and that me and my husband are TTC still. I was diagnosed with PCOS in 2007 and have had no luck getting pregnant. That isn't stopping me from giving up on trying to have a baby though. Then she told my Mom that she also has PCOS and her Grandmother told her to try Geritol and Folic Acid...Well, it worked for her after 2 months of TTC...AF has amazingly come on her own last month and this month (spotted yesterday and still very light today). Is is okay to start Geritol and Folic Acid tomorrow? GL to everyone TTC ~ Baby dust to us all!!! :)


----------



## bonbom

nikkie122 said:


> How are all you ladies doing?

feeling a little bit sadd &#128546; , its been two months today since i had the d&c . 
blahh i cant even explain how i feel . i feel kinda empty . 
ive been takin the geritol tonic for about 3 weeks or so ? 
hope this i my month ! fx ! how are yu ?!


----------



## bonbom

tarheelwife81 said:


> Hey y'all! I am new to this site and my Mom actually called me today after her Dr's appointment...She said she was talking to one of the nurses at the office and my Mom was showing the nurse pictures of her grandchildren, telling her that my oldest brother and his wife just announced their pregnancy last week, and that me and my husband are TTC still. I was diagnosed with PCOS in 2007 and have had no luck getting pregnant. That isn't stopping me from giving up on trying to have a baby though. Then she told my Mom that she also has PCOS and her Grandmother told her to try Geritol and Folic Acid...Well, it worked for her after 2 months of TTC...AF has amazingly come on her own last month and this month (spotted yesterday and still very light today). Is is okay to start Geritol and Folic Acid tomorrow? GL to everyone TTC ~ Baby dust to us all!!! :)

heyyyy girly !:) 
i think yu should start wheneve yu feel ready. i started the last day of period . well im almost gnna finish my bottle ! im excited!


----------



## nikkie122

bonbom said:


> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> How are all you ladies doing?
> 
> feeling a little bit sadd &#128546; , its been two months today since i had the d&c .
> blahh i cant even explain how i feel . i feel kinda empty .
> ive been takin the geritol tonic for about 3 weeks or so ?
> hope this i my month ! fx ! how are yu ?!Click to expand...

Hey. I'm sorry. I know how that feeling too. It is really hard but it will happen again! I'm doing good. Trying not to worry and staying positive!


----------



## tarheelwife81

Well, we went to Walmart and I got my Geritol today...Sounds so weird to say that I am 31, buying Geritol...But, I am going to give it a try and start with it tomorrow! Any particular time of day I should take it (what's the best meal to take it with)? Was thinking breakfast or lunch...


----------



## nikkie122

Good luck!


----------



## nikkie122

tarheelwife81 said:


> Well, we went to Walmart and I got my Geritol today...Sounds so weird to say that I am 31, buying Geritol...But, I am going to give it a try and start with it tomorrow! Any particular time of day I should take it (what's the best meal to take it with)? Was thinking breakfast or lunch...

I use to take it in the morning after breakfast.


----------



## Powell130

tarheelwife81 said:


> Well, we went to Walmart and I got my Geritol today...Sounds so weird to say that I am 31, buying Geritol...But, I am going to give it a try and start with it tomorrow! Any particular time of day I should take it (what's the best meal to take it with)? Was thinking breakfast or lunch...

If it makes you feel sick to your stomach (which it does alot of people) take it at night before you go to bed (but with food). If it doesn't, then it really doesn't matter, just make sure to take it at the same time everyday. I see you say what's the best meal to take it with, so you already know to take it with food, I didn't know that at first! :) GL hun!


----------



## tarheelwife81

I decided to take mine after dinner, which seems to be working pretty good. No stomach upsets (yet) and we pretty much eat dinner at the same time every night. I am going to put them also in my purse just in case we are out and about and I will take a granola bar to have as a back up as well. So far, so good...Hubby finds it amusing that I am taking Geritol, but the end result is all that matters. I read almost every single post from the very first post on here before I even registered and I have truly been inspired and couldn't believe that I found the information that my Mom was telling me about. We shall see if there is a baby in my bottle :)


----------



## Powell130

There was a baby in my first bottle, I used the tonic tho.


----------



## tarheelwife81

I'm not sure I can stomach the tonic just from what I have read on the posts :(


----------



## Powell130

Yeah it was pretty bad lol but totally worth it! For some, the pills work just as good so that's lucky lol


----------



## RockNRollBaby

I was taking the pill form when I got my BFP! So they definitely can work. :)


----------



## tarheelwife81

So far, so good with the pills...I started taking them every night around the same time after dinner...I'm on CD # 6 right now, ready for AF to go away! I am not giving up on this little remedy...100 pills in the GC bottle and I will keep taking them until I see a BFP! 

***Just out of curiosity - How many cycles (AF) did y'all go through before seeing the BFP? I know everyone's body is different, but I am just curious :)


----------



## Powell130

I got my :bfp: the first cycle I used geritol tonic


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Same here, I also took the Geritol pills the first cycle I got my BFP. :) Started them on November 20 (AF had began on Nov 17th and lasted for 6 days) Then I got my BFP on December 22nd when AF was a day late. I did A LOT of bd'ing that cycle and I was also taking Maca pills which gave me a reaallyyy high sex drive lol. I then switched to a Prenatal Vitamin with Folic Acid once I got my BFP and I also take fish oil supplements that my OB had informed me to do so from now on at my 1st prenatal appointment.


----------



## tarheelwife81

RnR - I started the GC pills on CD3 and AF is coming to an end (day 6 - almost gone) - Sounds like me and DH need to BD lots! So, I guess we shall see where things stand next month! I am really shocked that I haven't had any side effects from taking the GC because I have heard of some people having some issues :(


----------



## RockNRollBaby

I didn't have any issues from them either, they actually made me feel realllly good. But yes, do LOTS of bd'ing! haha :) Fx'ed for you!!


----------



## tarheelwife81

So, just when I think AF is leaving, she seems to be lingering and hanging out with me. I am ready for her to be gone...hopefully tomorrow she will disappear...CD 7, so the end should be near...When AF graced me in December, it was light and short lived...I knew it was too good to be true :) 

Oh well...Keeping on, going on...Taking my GC and Folic Acid and looking forward to the next few weeks! :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

bonbom said:


> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> How are all you ladies doing?
> 
> feeling a little bit sadd &#128546; , its been two months today since i had the d&c .
> blahh i cant even explain how i feel . i feel kinda empty .
> ive been takin the geritol tonic for about 3 weeks or so ?
> hope this i my month ! fx ! how are yu ?!Click to expand...

Sorry you had a tough day the other day...i hope you're doing better today. Hang in there sweetie. I remember that feeling...it's the worst. I hope this is your month too! Good luck and :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

tarheelwife81 said:


> So, just when I think AF is leaving, she seems to be lingering and hanging out with me. I am ready for her to be gone...hopefully tomorrow she will disappear...CD 7, so the end should be near...When AF graced me in December, it was light and short lived...I knew it was too good to be true :)
> 
> Oh well...Keeping on, going on...Taking my GC and Folic Acid and looking forward to the next few weeks! :)

Good luck to you!!! :dust:


----------



## bonbom

hi ladies , well igot grats NEWS ! 
im PREGNANT ! &#128515; iwas 5 days late . last period was diciember 31 2012 
it was a baby in my bottle ! 
im excited but im freakin out ! 
in really scared since a lost my first baby . its been ttwo months since my d&c , been takin geritol tonic for about a month


----------



## tarheelwife81

Congrats bonbom!!! How exciting!!! 

On a side note...CD 8 for me...when will AF leave???


----------



## Powell130

Congrats bonbom!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Congratulations Bonbom!!! H&H 9 months!


----------



## bonbom

thank yu ladies ! :) 
ihave a question. im about 5 weeks pregnant . yu think theres any risk since iwas takin rhe geritol . since december?


----------



## tarheelwife81

AF is finally leaving! Guess I should have expected it to be a long one since it was so short in December...Hoping for a baby in this bottle!!!


----------



## bonbom

tarheelwife81 said:


> AF is finally leaving! Guess I should have expected it to be a long one since it was so short in December...Hoping for a baby in this bottle!!!

good luck to yuuuu !;)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

tarheelwife81 said:


> AF is finally leaving! Guess I should have expected it to be a long one since it was so short in December...Hoping for a baby in this bottle!!!

Good luck!!! :dust:


----------



## tarheelwife81

Quick question about this GC and FA combo...Does it mess with your emotions? I have had a "Monday" today...our dog was acting really weird, whining and whimpering yesterday and not really acting like himself. I cried all morning, wishing that he could just tell us what was hurting him, but I know better...he's a dog, and can't really tell us what's wrong...I was so upset and my husband called me at 8:15 and expressed how worried he was as well (yep, men do cry ~ lol)...Needless to say, I called the Vet and we got him in this afternoon...I have said all day, that I have been "hormonal" ~ Not only with him have I cried, but also reading the news on Yahoo about the Harbaugh brother's....Crazy?!?!?!


----------



## PrayingLady

Hey ladies!!!

Just got back from my HSG appointment. Happy to say were all CLEARED!!! 

My Dr. said my tubes were super fast, super great!!!!!:happydance:

Which leaves me to wonder why I aint pregnant yet? ughhh...


----------



## Powell130

Yay!!

You gotta remember (even tho I know it's hard) even a completely healthy couple only has a 20-25% chance of getting pregnant each month. It's really a numbers game and eventually the odds will be in your favor! Just remember that each day that passes by, you're 1 more day closer to that awaited BFP :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

PrayingLady said:


> Hey ladies!!!
> 
> Just got back from my HSG appointment. Happy to say were all CLEARED!!!
> 
> My Dr. said my tubes were super fast, super great!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Which leaves me to wonder why I aint pregnant yet? ughhh...

Yay for being cleared!!! :hugs:


----------



## bonbom

hiii ladies ! how yu all doing? 
well just checkin in , 
im freakin out im 5 weeks and 4 days but no symptoms .im really scared ! ihave an appointment till tuesday . is it normal?


----------



## Powell130

Yes, it's normal. I haven't really had any symptoms and I'm almost in my 3rd trimester :)


----------



## PrayingLady

Thank you Ladies... appreciate it!:hugs:


----------



## tarheelwife81

It has been a few days since I have logged in...Still taking one day at a time and enjoying all the bd'ing :) (although sometimes I just want to go to sleep and take a night off)...In the mean time, I was wondering if any one is part of any weight loss boards on here (while working on getting that BFP)?


----------



## bonbom

Powell130 said:


> Yes, it's normal. I haven't really had any symptoms and I'm almost in my 3rd trimester :)

hiii ladies . 
well saturday night i started bleeding just a lil bit , 
of course i was freakin out . iwent to hospital they did an ultrasound blood test . and everythin came good . its just a horrible feelin knowin yur baby is a danger . i coudnt stop crying . 
im going to doctors again to check my hcg leves . fingers crossed ! wish me luck


----------



## Powell130

GL!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

bonbom said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, it's normal. I haven't really had any symptoms and I'm almost in my 3rd trimester :)
> 
> hiii ladies .
> well saturday night i started bleeding just a lil bit ,
> of course i was freakin out . iwent to hospital they did an ultrasound blood test . and everythin came good . its just a horrible feelin knowin yur baby is a danger . i coudnt stop crying .
> im going to doctors again to check my hcg leves . fingers crossed ! wish me luckClick to expand...

good luck and i hope everything's ok!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I everyone. I FINALLY got my BFP! Sorry to say it wasn't with geritol but I wish all you ladies the best of luck!!! DH and I had been officially trying for a year. I'm so happy. This third pregnancy better be the charm!


----------



## nikkie122

Congrats!


----------



## Powell130

Congrats!!!


----------



## PrayingLady

Blood test came back perfectly normal!!! I start clomid next... so excited..:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Powell130

Yay!! Good news all around today!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Yay PrayingLady!!!


----------



## PrayingLady

ttcbabyisom said:


> Yay PrayingLady!!!

Im sooo happy for you!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## razorbacks

oh my gosh..I see the same ladies that were on this thread months ago when I joined. & that's amazing! y'all might not remember me, but after I got a BFP I kind of disappeared due to family issues. anyway, I wanted to come check on all the ladies I talked to all the way up to my BFP :)


----------



## Powell130

How have you been doing razorbacks??


----------



## razorbacks

great Powell! well I mean, I've felt great. but sadly my blood pressure has been terrible & they plan on taking my baby girl early :/ other than that, we are good! what about you?


----------



## Powell130

Oh no!! How early? How far along are you now?! We've been doing great!! My sweet little boy has been moving like crazy lately. We're having a 3D ultrasound next Saturday and I couldn't be more excited <3 I can't wait to see his sweet little face!


----------



## razorbacks

around 36 weeks if my blood pressure doesn't get better! I've had hypertension for 5 years..& now it's developed into chronic hypertension. I am 27 weeks along by the way. I have 3D done March 5th!! I'm excited too :) baby girl moves a lot too lol


----------



## Powell130

Oh okay. so you're right there with me! I'm 27w4d. Oh wow so you have less than 10 weeks to go! Are you getting super excited yet?!?


----------



## tarheelwife81

So, a couple of questions...(1) if I missed my GC and FA pills tonight, can I take it now although I am about to go to bed? (I plan on it - hopefully it won't mess my tummy up) and (2) When can I take a HPT? 

No symptoms of AF yet...still not too sure of cycle length due to PCOS and only having 2 cycles back to back...Just wondering... :)


----------



## Powell130

tarheelwife81 said:


> So, a couple of questions...(1) if I missed my GC and FA pills tonight, can I take it now although I am about to go to bed? (I plan on it - hopefully it won't mess my tummy up) and (2) When can I take a HPT?
> 
> No symptoms of AF yet...still not too sure of cycle length due to PCOS and only having 2 cycles back to back...Just wondering... :)

Yeah you can take them! You'll be fine. 

What CD are you on and do you know when you ovulated?


----------



## tarheelwife81

Powell130 said:


> tarheelwife81 said:
> 
> 
> So, a couple of questions...(1) if I missed my GC and FA pills tonight, can I take it now although I am about to go to bed? (I plan on it - hopefully it won't mess my tummy up) and (2) When can I take a HPT?
> 
> No symptoms of AF yet...still not too sure of cycle length due to PCOS and only having 2 cycles back to back...Just wondering... :)
> 
> Yeah you can take them! You'll be fine.
> 
> What CD are you on and do you know when you ovulated?Click to expand...

I ended up taking the pills shortly after I posted last night. I unfortunately did not take any ovulation tests, so I don't know. I also have to say, I don't know my cycle length. Having PCOS and irregular cycles can really mess a woman up :( 

I am (according to my calendar) an on CD24...All day today I had a pain in my right hip and now some irritating pain across my lower back...No headache like I had last month before AF decided to show up...Just leaves me wondering...AANNDD...DH and I have done plenty of bd'ing...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

tarheelwife81 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tarheelwife81 said:
> 
> 
> So, a couple of questions...(1) if I missed my GC and FA pills tonight, can I take it now although I am about to go to bed? (I plan on it - hopefully it won't mess my tummy up) and (2) When can I take a HPT?
> 
> No symptoms of AF yet...still not too sure of cycle length due to PCOS and only having 2 cycles back to back...Just wondering... :)
> 
> Yeah you can take them! You'll be fine.
> 
> What CD are you on and do you know when you ovulated?Click to expand...
> 
> I ended up taking the pills shortly after I posted last night. I unfortunately did not take any ovulation tests, so I don't know. I also have to say, I don't know my cycle length. Having PCOS and irregular cycles can really mess a woman up :(
> 
> I am (according to my calendar) an on CD24...All day today I had a pain in my right hip and now some irritating pain across my lower back...No headache like I had last month before AF decided to show up...Just leaves me wondering...AANNDD...DH and I have done plenty of bd'ing...Click to expand...

Sounds like you've done everything right. Good luck to you!!! We need more BFP's in here!


----------



## bonbom

Powell130 said:


> GL!

hiii ladies im back . well went to the hospital again last tuesdaay due to spottin . they did a ultrasound that showedd baby is fine . but i still havent got any symptoms . at all , sore breast but today wenf away which im really worry ? idk if its just me im freakin out , ihave my doctor appoinment till march 5th . idkwhat to think anymoe:(


----------



## Powell130

You'll be fine. Symptoms can change in intensity all the time! Your symptoms can change too. One day you'll feel completely pregnant and have lots of symptoms and the next, nothing. Don't worry!


----------



## bonbom

Powell130 said:


> You'll be fine. Symptoms can change in intensity all the time! Your symptoms can change too. One day you'll feel completely pregnant and have lots of symptoms and the next, nothing. Don't worry!

really? thank yu ! im just really scared , how are yu doing? hows yur baby &#128513;


----------



## ttcbabyisom

bonbom said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> GL!
> 
> hiii ladies im back . well went to the hospital again last tuesdaay due to spottin . they did a ultrasound that showedd baby is fine . but i still havent got any symptoms . at all , sore breast but today wenf away which im really worry ? idk if its just me im freakin out , ihave my doctor appoinment till march 5th . idkwhat to think anymoe:(Click to expand...

I have an appointment on the 5th too. My 7-week ultrasound. How far along are you?


----------



## bonbom

ttcbabyisom said:


> bonbom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> GL!
> 
> hiii ladies im back . well went to the hospital again last tuesdaay due to spottin . they did a ultrasound that showedd baby is fine . but i still havent got any symptoms . at all , sore breast but today wenf away which im really worry ? idk if its just me im freakin out , ihave my doctor appoinment till march 5th . idkwhat to think anymoe:(Click to expand...
> 
> I have an appointment on the 5th too. My 7-week ultrasound. How far along are you?Click to expand...

really ? im 8 weeks today ! how yu feelin? any symptoms ??? cus idont have any &#128533;


----------



## ttcbabyisom

bonbom said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonbom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> GL!
> 
> hiii ladies im back . well went to the hospital again last tuesdaay due to spottin . they did a ultrasound that showedd baby is fine . but i still havent got any symptoms . at all , sore breast but today wenf away which im really worry ? idk if its just me im freakin out , ihave my doctor appoinment till march 5th . idkwhat to think anymoe:(Click to expand...
> 
> I have an appointment on the 5th too. My 7-week ultrasound. How far along are you?Click to expand...
> 
> really ? im 8 weeks today ! how yu feelin? any symptoms ??? cus idont have any &#128533;Click to expand...

Yep, wow you should be having your U/S soon then, huh? Not really any symptoms. Just very very sensitive boobs and extremely exhausted...a little nausea too but that's it.


----------



## bonbom

ttcbabyisom said:


> bonbom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonbom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> GL!
> 
> hiii ladies im back . well went to the hospital again last tuesdaay due to spottin . they did a ultrasound that showedd baby is fine . but i still havent got any symptoms . at all , sore breast but today wenf away which im really worry ? idk if its just me im freakin out , ihave my doctor appoinment till march 5th . idkwhat to think anymoe:(Click to expand...
> 
> I have an appointment on the 5th too. My 7-week ultrasound. How far along are you?Click to expand...
> 
> really ? im 8 weeks today ! how yu feelin? any symptoms ??? cus idont have any &#128533;Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, wow you should be having your U/S soon then, huh? Not really any symptoms. Just very very sensitive boobs and extremely exhausted...a little nausea too but that's it.Click to expand...

yes ihave my appoinment on march 5th. ihave sore boobs but it comes and go . no mornin sickness ! or nothin . was yur baby a geritol baby ?


----------



## Powell130

Edited

Forum Rules 


> Asking fellow members to participate in a competition/contest polls in an effort to unfairly influence voting is not permitted.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

bonbom said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonbom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonbom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> GL!
> 
> hiii ladies im back . well went to the hospital again last tuesdaay due to spottin . they did a ultrasound that showedd baby is fine . but i still havent got any symptoms . at all , sore breast but today wenf away which im really worry ? idk if its just me im freakin out , ihave my doctor appoinment till march 5th . idkwhat to think anymoe:(Click to expand...
> 
> I have an appointment on the 5th too. My 7-week ultrasound. How far along are you?Click to expand...
> 
> really ? im 8 weeks today ! how yu feelin? any symptoms ??? cus idont have any &#128533;Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, wow you should be having your U/S soon then, huh? Not really any symptoms. Just very very sensitive boobs and extremely exhausted...a little nausea too but that's it.Click to expand...
> 
> yes ihave my appoinment on march 5th. ihave sore boobs but it comes and go . no mornin sickness ! or nothin . was yur baby a geritol baby ?Click to expand...

no unfortunately it wasn't...i wish it had been that easy. i went on my first dose of clomid this last cycle and you can't take other fertility aides with that. Good luck at your appointment next week!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Powell130 said:


> Edited
> 
> Forum Rules
> 
> 
> Asking fellow members to participate in a competition/contest polls in an effort to unfairly influence voting is not permitted.Click to expand...

what happened here Powell???


----------



## Powell130

ttcbabyisom said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Edited
> 
> Forum Rules
> 
> 
> Asking fellow members to participate in a competition/contest polls in an effort to unfairly influence voting is not permitted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what happened here Powell???Click to expand...

there's a contest on the FB page of the private ultrasound place we go to that I was trying to win lol


----------



## ttcbabyisom

oh i see...strange you're not allowed to do that


----------



## Powell130

yeah it's kinda dumb. But I think i can PM it to you :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Powell130 said:


> yeah it's kinda dumb. But I think i can PM it to you :)

Wow, you'll be 30 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## Powell130

ttcbabyisom said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> yeah it's kinda dumb. But I think i can PM it to you :)
> 
> Wow, you'll be 30 weeks tomorrow!Click to expand...

well technically i wont be 30 weeks til Tuesday :/ my top ticker is using ultrasound dates and the bottom is using baby's size, so while he may be 30 week, I technically wont be lol either way tho, time has been FLYING by!


----------



## mummytoangels

I no this is a old thread, but r any of u ladies in Australia? Nd if so where did u get it from plz?


----------

